# The Reputable jade Sellers list



## clairejune

Hi everyone!  This thread is dedicated to an ongoing list of online reputable jade sellers.  Many members who regularly post on the jade thread feel that such a list is important since we are asked many times about reputable sellers.  This list can be added to, subtracted from and so on.  If you are new to jade or already a collector and are interested in buying a grade A, untreated bangle or other piece of jade jewelry, the sellers on this list are a good resource.


----------



## clairejune

Here is the start list.  I have added  pros and cons section under each seller in order to give a better description of each seller.  I have tried to be as objective as possible.  As new experience comes, this list can be collectively updated.

Jadefinejewelry aka jojojade (2 sites)
Pros; Huge selection of grade A jades, a jade processing factory which can help you find and even make a specific piece.
Cons; It is a large company and operates like one, can take days to get back about inquiries, can be overpriced without negotiation.

GeGe Designs Etsy
Pros; Wonderful seller, small selection of older, unworn jades which are grade A.  Interesting things, layaway and negotiation.
Cons; Small selection.

Alohamemorabilia Etsy
Pros; Sells vintage jades, (mostly grade A, be sure to ask), great value for the money, old mine material, layaway, negotiation.
Cons; None

Ultimate Jadeite Etsy and Ebay
Pros; Very kind seller, bangles with great qualities such as translucence for affordable prices sometimes because of minor other flaws, detailed descriptions and pictures.
Cons; No negotiation.

3jades Ebay
Pros; Great selection of nephrite jade bangles and beads especially.  Best offer option, reasonable prices, interesting selection.
Cons; None.

Jade Nature shop Ebay
Pros; Wonderful selection of mostly jadeite jades, especially pendants, reasonable prices, best offer option, good pictures.
Cons; None.

Enijew Ebay
Pros; large selection of very affordable jades such as bangles and pendants, good service.
Cons; Pictures are not the best.  Reported that items look better in person.

Suzanne's_Corner Ebay
Pros; Large and interesting selection of A, B, and B/C jades, kind seller who is quick to fix mistakes, best offer option, sometimes accepts low offers on pieces.
Cons; Very blurry pictures, Sometimes sends the wrong items, flaws are not clearly described or pictured, hard to see description of treatment. (look for 100% untreated jade instead of just jade under description.)

Unijade Ebay
Pros; very affordable jade items, easy to contact, nice seller.Best offer option.
Cons; Some items do not accurately show the flaws in pieces. 

Gojade Ebay
Pros; Large selection of very affordable jade pieces.  Descent seller, best offer option.
Cons; None.

Preciousjadeite Etsy
Pros; Medium selection of mostly jadeite pendants, very affordable, good pictures.
Cons; None. 

Desire Treasure both on Ebay and homesite
Pros; Lovely selection of mostly light colored bangles, some pendants, some Nephrite jade, high quality, good pictures, detailed descriptions, negotiation, layaway, flexibility.
Cons; Tends to mostly have bangles of a certain color range.

Eragem
Pros; Fine selection of vintage jewelry with some jade from time to time. Negotiation and layaway.
Cons; Some items seem expensive.

Allan from Jadedivers
Pros; Wonderful person, a gem to deal with, fabulous artisan, hand made bangles, earrings and pendants, very rare and hard to find nephrite jades, some flexibility and negotiation, layaway, one of a kind custom work.
Cons; None

GemtownUSA Ebay
Pros; Great selection of jewelry and gems, mostly STONE bangles such as chalcedony, rose quartz and aquamarine.  Very reasonable prices.
Cons; None.

Reikocrystalbeads
Pros; Large and unusual selection of  mostly STONE jewelry such as bangles in interesting, harder to find stones. Reasonable prices.
Cons; None

The Jade Mine
Pros; Carries selection of Canadian Polar Nephrite Jade.  Interesting designs with some items, range of prices.
Cons; None

Jadepeony Etsy
Pros; Selection of Nephrite Jades, mostly Polar.  Range of prices, interesting designs.
Cons; None.

Piccolinagems Ebay
Pros; Wonderful, kind seller, small selection of high quality merchandise, good photos, make an offer option.
Cons; None.

Mason Kay
Pros; Lovely, high quality jades, custom work, jade testing, trunk shows throughout the U.S.
Cons; Must either contact them for prices and items, or find a retail seller, established name which may be a part of the price.

Deborah Wilson 
Pros; Jade sculptor, selection of fine, artisan hand made jade bangles, pendants and earrings, jade workshops.
Cons; None.

Jade Los angeles Ebay
Pros; Nice selection of mostly jadeite but some nephrite.  Kind seller, best offer option, negotiation, good pictures.
Cons; None.


----------



## brae

Oh yay thank you so much for this! The jade thread moves so fast and it's so large it's hard to navigate.


----------



## clairejune

Another reputable seller;

Little Jade Sanctuary Etsy
Pros; Very intimate selection of fine jades, extremely reasonable prices, kind seller.
Cons; None.


----------



## Swanky

A friendly reminder that we don't allow any kind of advertising at all.
This would include members that sell, cannot advertise, and you cannot advertise for those who give you gifts for doing so.


Enjoy!


----------



## clairejune

Thank you Swanky!  So noted.

I thought I would start a list of sellers who look legitimate, (as in they sell untreated, grade A jadeite/nephrite), but do not know of anyone yet who has purchased from them.  If you have had experience with a new seller, please let us know!  

AlistarLDesigns Etsy
Small selection of lovely jadeites.

Linsjade 
Small selection of jadeites.

Vintagebeauty168 Etsy
Collection of vintage jadeites.  Some are certified.  Some harder to find, older jade colors.

Koojade Ebay
Seems legit but overpriced a little.  Best offer option though.


----------



## Millicat

Has anyone ever bought from Rikooinn ?


----------



## Junkenpo

Nice!  This is a great place to put feedback for sellers and purchases, whether positive, neutral, or negative. Much easier to have a single thread to search in for information about a seller or sellers than to wade through all the discussion in the other thread. 

To stay on topic:  my last purchase was from Enijew:  2 pair of "cracked" jade earrings.  Very unnoticeable cracks, Grade A jadeite, unmarked white metal posts advertised as sterling but I have no way to verify.  Decent price considering I have no local market to compare to.


----------



## clairejune

Hi Millicat, I have never heard of that seller.  What are your impressions of them?  I tried to find them but couldn't.


Another reputable seller:

Jademaya.com
Pros: Selection of South American Jadeite.
Cons: None at present.


----------



## Millicat

Hmmm, i'm swaying to the negative purely on the feedback given on Ebay which isn't necessarily a good thing, and is why it would be good to hear the experiences of others.
Historically i've bought from sellers who've been given negative for something and it's been the perfect experience ......
You really do need to hear plenty before trying a new seller.


----------



## clairejune

That is really true Millicat.  There is always the possibility that something in online jade sales will be less then perfect because we are dealing with people and human error, as well as the multiple qualities of jade.  Even with the best sellers, there is always something that could happen which would earn them negative feedback.

Ok, another promising seller:

Jadeitehome etsy
Pros; Descent prices, some icy jade.
Cons; Small selection.


----------



## bougainvillier

Hey jade experts, I don't know if this is a good place to ask, so let me know if there is somewhere else to post this, or a new post should be initiated 

I am looking for a jade necklace in yellow gold with a modern look. Something like the Tiffany ELSA PERETTI Green Jade Cabochon Pendant (attached a picture). I have never seen it in person so I don't know how the jade looks like, but I like the design. Do you know any reputable seller offers similar necklaces, but maybe a little more options/characters on the jade? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Millicat

I don't but I know a woman that probably will  
PM Clairejune incase she's not see this post


----------



## Swanky

I'd start a new thread so this one stays on topic or post in the general jade thread


----------



## clairejune

I just received 2 jadeite bangles from a store on Etsy which has bangles that range from $11-$500. All her things are grade A, untreated and one can pay an extra $100 for certification if one needs proof. Usually people don't want it considering the low price range. Anyway, the bangles are ice clear and white jade with black inclusions like a winter landscape. These were the last from this series, but I think this seller is a great resource for unusual bangles at great prices.  I've never seen even similar bangles to some of her bangles.

WaterlilyProducts Etsy
Pros; very reasonable prices, hand selected slabs which are then cut, of nephrite, jadeite and chalcedony, fantastic customer service, unusual items, great polish and hand finishing on bangles.
Cons; very little negotiation, extra payment for fast shipping under orders of $100.


----------



## clairejune

WATERLILY PRODUCTS ETSY UPDATE!!!!

The 2 bangles which I received a day and a half ago turned out to be essentially moonstone feldspar.  I determined this through a specific gravity test.  When I told the seller about this, she told me that her supplier from Burma from whom she buys all of her jadeite told her that they are jadeite.  Her story could be true since Albite-feldspar, Moonstone is found right around the jade mines in Burma. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt...and this could have been a silly mistake, but this experience should be noted in dealing with this seller, and perhaps makes her at this point less than 100% trustworthy.

There is a refund policy, and an offer to pay extra for certification.  Anyone who wants to check to see if it's really jadeite or nephrite jade without paying the extra $100 can do a simple, specific gravity test to check.  Then either keep or return.

Finally, the bangles that I bought were the only ones which looked very unusual for jadeite, and so I do believe that the other bangles, (except the ones listed under the jadeite category which clearly state Chalcedony and Dioptase) are jadeite and nephrite.


----------



## crosso

Hello all - wanted to add that I had a very good experience with Precious Jadeite for pendants. Seller picture well represented the item, the price was good and the seller was proactive in communicating with me and very friendly. Certificate for the pendant is genuine and it is a lovely item, I'm just thrilled with it!


----------



## Millicat

Received my phone charm from Ultimate Jadeite yesterday, perfect and clear photos and overall good service, exactly as you would want.
Recommend.


----------



## HippieHeart

Any feedback on Jadeisus?


----------



## clairejune

HippieHeart, please stay away from Jadeisus if you are interested in untreated jade.  For the most expensive bangles, they offer a certificate, which is probably a provincial one. One cannot look the id number up and pull up the image of the actual bangle.  Images of the cert show a crumpled paper, which is very unprofessional.  Under fluorescence, it states usually "chalky blue" which is a sure sign of B grade with polymer. 

In general, sellers who are honest don't need to post about humanitarian issues such as the orphanage they claim to support.  I believe this is used as a manipulation to believe that they are "good". I have seen this kind of tactic used before with sellers who are charging large amounts for treated bangles.


----------



## Millicat

Great transaction with Suzanne Corner,
Recently with 3jade1 and Gojade
Some time ago from overstock-usa.
Non jades from _gemtownusa_, _reikocrystalbeads_.


----------



## HippieHeart

clairejune said:


> HippieHeart, please stay away from Jadeisus if you are interested in untreated jade.  For the most expensive bangles, they offer a certificate, which is probably a provincial one. One cannot look the id number up and pull up the image of the actual bangle.  Images of the cert show a crumpled paper, which is very unprofessional.  Under fluorescence, it states usually "chalky blue" which is a sure sign of B grade with polymer.
> 
> In general, sellers who are honest don't need to post about humanitarian issues such as the orphanage they claim to support.  I believe this is used as a manipulation to believe that they are "good". I have seen this kind of tactic used before with sellers who are charging large amounts for treated bangles.



Thanks Claire! They had some reasonably priced bangles, but I was looking for authentic Grade A jade so probably a no-go there. Will keep hunting!


----------



## crytsalline

anyone know what happened to Precious Jadeite? No longer on Etsy or ebay?
thanks,
cryts


----------



## Junkenpo

crytsalline said:


> anyone know what happened to Precious Jadeite? No longer on Etsy or ebay?
> thanks,
> cryts



Maybe reported? They were offering to do transactions outside of the shop, that's usually breach of rules.


----------



## crytsalline

crytsalline said:


> anyone know what happened to Precious Jadeite? No longer on Etsy or ebay?
> thanks,
> cryts



Precious JAdeite is back on line ebay
http://www.ebay.com/usr/preciousjadeite


----------



## StArRsS

Anyone bought from kjya2011 from ebay? I was attracted to a few of their pieces.. But the photography wasn't that good..


----------



## Junkenpo

StArRsS said:


> Anyone bought from kjya2011 from ebay? I was attracted to a few of their pieces.. But the photography wasn't that good..



I've never purchased from them, but took a look at their listing. It seems this seller distinguishes "jadeite" jade in the title of the listing, and then other stone types as "jade"... some of which look like serpentine or B/C (treated) jade. 

The "jadeite grade A" listings look opaque and in paler colors, which would account for the lower prices, but some of them are quite pretty to  me. I like opaque jade. I also notice that some of the grade a listings come with a certificate, but those can be faked.  If you do purchase, come back and do a review for us! 

They have the standard 14 day return policy, but you would have to pay for return shipping and if you are not in the asian continent, it can get pricey to return from US, etc.


----------



## Jade4Me

StArRsS said:


> Anyone bought from kjya2011 from ebay? I was attracted to a few of their pieces.. But the photography wasn't that good..


One of our jade sisters on the jade thread unknowingly bought a powder polished jadeite bangle from them, which is still considered A grade jadeite. Some of the powder polish washed off right away. So please beware and ask about powder polish on any of their jadeite bangles you may be interested in.


----------



## StArRsS

Thanks Junkenpo & Jade4Me! I think i will just stick to UJ &#128522;


----------



## crytsalline

Seller update for gege designs on etsy: sent me a bangle but it was broken(I blame the post office). Grace very nice and sent me a replacement that was worth more but I never recieved it and she refunded me the original payment. It is too bad the seller doesn't use a tracking number.
Waterlily products: sent a bangle stating it was jadeite, but had low specific gravity and no replacement bangle yet, it's been 2 months.
Suzanne's Corner: ordered a jadeite bangle but was sent the wrong one but recieved refund. Ordered a pendant which had no tracking number and I never recieved it. Although, she was quick to give a refund.
Jojo jadeite: sent item without a tracking number and never recieved it. They promised to send another one but still waiting...it has bee 2 months.

Although I recieved refunds, waiting a month for item only to be disappointed reall stinks. If you are to purchase from these sellers, be sure they track it.


----------



## crosso

Goldsunjade on ebay (seller id goldsun2010) sells nice quality grade A jadeite. They have some interesting designs in rings, both plain carved jade and with gold, along with the usual pendants, bangles and bead bracelets. Nice variety of colors represented in their current stock, though few are very intense.  Prices are mostly mid range and reasonable for the quality I think, with only a few items seeming to be higher priced than warranted (but then I am by no means an expert on judging this, as all my pieces have been midrange in price). They have best offer option on most items, but do not discount much at all in my experience. Fast shipping from China to US, with item well packed. All in all, a good reputable seller.


----------



## Junkenpo

Another couple of great transactions with etsy sellers GeGeDesigns (a carved jadeite bangle) and Alohamemorabilia (a jade bead necklace).

As another tpf'r mentioned, GGD didn't send any tracking info, but it was sent priority mail usps and arrived quickly and well packed from CA.  

AM also uses usps priority, but with tracking info and as I am also in HI, it arrived super fast. 

I'm a repeat buyer for both stores.


----------



## crytsalline

Precious jadeite no longer on ebay but again in etsy. Got my pendant graded with my jewelr and he found traces of bleach. It isn't grade A
But B. I  tried to contact seller and no response. 
Buyer be ware


----------



## Baghera

same goes for seller tribal web on etsy...both of the supposedly jade bangles I bought had specific gravity less than what would qualify for jadeite/nephrite


----------



## annetok

Hi folks, was referred to this thread since I'm really interested in ordering jade from ebay. I noticed that some items have a certificate for being Grade A jade. I'm attracted to Hetian jade pendants, just don't know if I should go for them. Not many jade sellers where I live.







this one's from ebay seller yj7788992010

Any thoughts?


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I bought from this clown....I am unhappy with the purchase.  Chime is all off...it feels light...idk what to do I ve never sent back a bangle


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Not that ^^^ seller
From JADEISUS.
BAD EXPERIENCE SO FAR


----------



## annetok

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Not that ^^^ seller
> From JADEISUS.
> BAD EXPERIENCE SO FAR



Sorry to hear that! And I was just checking them out because they have nice-looking stuff


----------



## crosso

Wanted to share a great seller I've bought from - Working for an Angel on Etsy. She sells vintage and antique jewelry and is a jade collector. Many of the jades she offers are from her own collection, all grade A. She is an astute collector and a lovely person. We had one small misunderstanding which she went above and beyond to make up to me. She has integrity and takes jade and her sales very seriously.  Here are three pieces I have from her - nephrite eaarings, an apple green jadeite  antique ring and a jadeite bangle that was a huge bargain. Her prices are reasonable for great quality and great for good quality items. She offers layaway terms too.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Wanted to share a great seller I've bought from - Working for an Angel on Etsy. She sells vintage and antique jewelry and is a jade collector. Many of the jades she offers are from her own collection, all grade A. She is an astute collector and a lovely person. We had one small misunderstanding which she went above and beyond to make up to me. She has integrity and takes jade and her sales very seriously.  Here are three pieces I have from her - nephrite eaarings, an apple green jadeite  antique ring and a jadeite bangle that was a huge bargain. Her prices are reasonable for great quality and great for good quality items. She offers layaway terms too.



Wow!! They are beautiful!!!
Layaway huh??? My kind of seller!!! I need to find this lady!!!!


----------



## crosso

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Wow!! They are beautiful!!!
> Layaway huh??? My kind of seller!!! I need to find this lady!!!!



You definitely should, ms loka! Keep an eye on her, she posts new things fairly regularly. She's a little slow to ship, but in the US, so it's nothing like the wait for items from China or Thailand or Singapore. I believe  a lady who posts here also bought a gorgeous bangle from her recently.


----------



## cdtracing

I have 2 Grade A pendants coming from Gojade & 1 pendant coming from orientalart988.  They're being shipped from Hong Kong (Gojade) & Shanghai (orientalart988).  I bought them about 11 days ago.  I don't know how long shipping from China takes but I'm excited to see the pieces when they get here.  Has anyone bought from these sellers?  Both have excellent feedback.


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> I have 2 Grade A pendants coming from Gojade & 1 pendant coming from orientalart988.  They're being shipped from Hong Kong (Gojade) & Shanghai (orientalart988).  I bought them about 11 days ago.  I don't know how long shipping from China takes but I'm excited to see the pieces when they get here.  Has anyone bought from these sellers?  Both have excellent feedback.



I have bought from gojade - this bangle (the carved one) and beads (which I restrung and knotted). Very happy with both for the price. Took about 2.5 -3 weeks to me in NC.


----------



## randr21

My mom just bought from a friend who owns a jade jewelry  store in Queens, NY.  She had some really gorgeous pieces.  I was really tempted!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

cdtracing said:


> I have 2 Grade A pendants coming from Gojade & 1 pendant coming from orientalart988.  They're being shipped from Hong Kong (Gojade) & Shanghai (orientalart988).  I bought them about 11 days ago.  I don't know how long shipping from China takes but I'm excited to see the pieces when they get here.  Has anyone bought from these sellers?  Both have excellent feedback.



I love buying from Gojade!!! They have really nice items and always legit!! Their certificates are a little funky but still legit--there is a misspelling on them... either eay--excellent seller!!! Last time I scored some nice bangles for a low price  they accepted my offer and I was in jade heaven


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> I have bought from gojade - this bangle (the carved one) and beads (which I restrung and knotted). Very happy with both for the price. Took about 2.5 -3 weeks to me in NC.



Crosso-- I LOVE your bangles!!! And I love your buffer!!! It's beaded!!! I do MUCH beadwork since I'm a native chick--I will have to make one of these buffers when. I want to stack my jades. I love the sound they make when the clang together but I always internally cringe when I hear them bounce off one another....can't have those micro cracks can we!!!


----------



## crosso

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Crosso-- I LOVE your bangles!!! And I love your buffer!!! It's beaded!!! I do MUCH beadwork since I'm a native chick--I will have to make one of these buffers when. I want to stack my jades. I love the sound they make when the clang together but I always internally cringe when I hear them bounce off one another....can't have those micro cracks can we!!!



Hey, ms loka,  will reply to you on the main thread since this one is just for recommendations of sellers who have been researched and/or experienced directly through purchases and have been found to be reputable and legit.&#9786;


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

HippieHeart said:


> Any feedback on Jadeisus?



JADEISUS sucks azz!!!! He has jades on his site he SAYS are grade A...I bought one for $150, it came with papers (certificate) but the chime is WAY off, so is the gravity,  it doesn't feel at all heavy like my other jades....I also had a lady here in salt lake city give me her opinion and she said, "FAKE..NOT REAL"(she's asian, english is not her 1st language.)
just boo, boo, boo all around!!!! Do not buy from this fool..he DID say he would refund If I sent it back but I do not have money to waste on sending back a damn bangle to Thailand..I would lose money either way since my hubbs says he checked on it (because of work he goes to the post office daily) and they quoted him some high price..so DH said--"oh well, we ll just take the loss...watch who u deal with next time..."
:'(
Boo jadeisus...I hope u read this...


----------



## crosso

Need to revise this review just a bit - I still believe this is a good seller, but you should be VERY sure of your purchase. Owner is all the things I said, but I no longer believe she has things checked out as thoroughly as she should. The first bangle I bought from her was not jade. She said this was only one of two that had not been checked by her jeweler, but it did show on her presidium tester as jade. SG test was in the range for serpentine or agate. She does NOT accept returns. Ever. She was a bit defensive at first, but then when she looked at the pictures of my test, very apologetic. She offered me my choice of two higher priced bangles or earrings. So I walked away a happy customer. 
Bought another bangle from her and either I broke the delicate safety chain right away or it arrived that way. It was possible to hook the broken links together, so it may have arrived that way or I may have broken it when I first tried it on, I don't know. I was so excited! When I took it to my jeweler, I was advised the safety chain was the least of my problems and the hinge was cracked. Told the seller, not expecting anything, just wanted her to know that I was having to invest another $100-200 in this bangle and was disappointed about this. She was VERY defensive. Apparently no other customer of hers has ever complained that her items were not as represented. Just me. Twice. In 15 years of selling. Hard to believe, no?
So if buying from her, just be sure you love the item, as she does not accept returns and you may have to put more money into it, as I am to repair my new bangle. In fact, after thinking on it, it seems her whole business model is set up to protect herself and not her buyers, as it certainly is not set up for anyone's convenience. She accepts only money orders or checks and has a very clearly stated no return policy, so you do not have much recourse if you are not happy. Also, she is very slow to ship.
All that said, I am not saying don't buy. She has very nice items, good prices and will work with you on layaway. 2 out of my 4 purchases from her were trouble free. All the items I have from her now are great quality for the price. Just wanted to leave a balanced review so anyone can assess possible risk for themselves.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Need to revise this review just a bit - I still believe this is a good seller, but you should be VERY sure of your purchase. Owner is all the things I said, but I no longer believe she has things checked out as thoroughly as she should. The first bangle I bought from her was not jade. She said this was only one of two that had not been checked by her jeweler, but it did show on her presidium tester as jade. SG test was in the range for serpentine or agate. She does NOT accept returns. Ever. She was a bit defensive at first, but then when she looked at the pictures of my test, very apologetic. She offered me my choice of two higher priced bangles or earrings. So I walked away a happy customer.
> Bought another bangle from her and either I broke the delicate safety chain right away or it arrived that way. It was possible to hook the broken links together, so it may have arrived that way or I may have broken it when I first tried it on, I don't know. I was so excited! When I took it to my jeweler, I was advised the safety chain was the least of my problems and the hinge was cracked. Told the seller, not expecting anything, just wanted her to know that I was having to invest another $100-200 in this bangle and was disappointed about this. She was VERY defensive. Apparently no other customer of hers has ever complained that her items were not as represented. Just me. Twice. In 15 years of selling. Hard to believe, no?
> So if buying from her, just be sure you love the item, as she does not accept returns and you may have to put more money into it, as I am to repair my new bangle. In fact, after thinking on it, it seems her whole business model is set up to protect herself and not her buyers, as it certainly is not set up for anyone's convenience. She accepts only money orders or checks and has a very clearly stated no return policy, so you do not have much recourse if you are not happy. Also, she is very slow to ship.
> All that said, I am not saying don't buy. She has very nice items, good prices and will work with you on layaway. 2 out of my 4 purchases from her were trouble free. All the items I have from her now are great quality for the price. Just wanted to leave a balanced review so anyone can assess possible risk for themselves.


oops, seems I did not get the post I meant to refer to quoted. This post expands on my earlier post re the etsy shop workingfor an angel


----------



## Taishan

Great post.  Thank you for listing the reputable sellers.


----------



## Taishan

Does anyone have any detailed experiences with Desire Treasures when buying bangles or pendants?  Thanks


----------



## crosso

Taishan said:


> Does anyone have any detailed experiences with Desire Treasures when buying bangles or pendants?  Thanks



Hi Taishan, I had a great experience with Sophie! She was very responsive to questions, open to some negotiation, ships quickly via Priority mail (I thonk was 3 days to me on East Coast,  US) and very friendly. I know several contributors to these threads have purchased from her and been very happy. I remember someone saying that she may have additional stock not posted on her website, so if looking for something specific, send her an email with your budget and she may be able to offer some alternatives. I believe most of her jade is 'old stock' and from what I've seen,  high quality. The bangle I bought from her is one of my most favorites.


----------



## Taishan

Thank you Crosso.  I will check them out.


----------



## designergoods

Has anyone purchased from Churkworkshop off Etsy?


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Has anyone purchased from Churkworkshop off Etsy?



DG, I bought this little snake pendant from him. Good experience,  straightforward purchase, nice little pendant, fast shipping.


----------



## designergoods

Thank you Crosso for sharing your experience. Your pendant is very pretty! It is nice to support local craftsmen and it looks like Churk does nice work!


----------



## dster1

randr21 said:


> My mom just bought from a friend who owns a jade jewelry  store in Queens, NY.  She had some really gorgeous pieces.  I was really tempted!



Could you please share the name of the store? I'm looking for reputable sellers in NYC. Thanks!!


----------



## crytsalline

Churkworkshop on etsy is awesome! He also does repairs. He suggested some holes be put in my broken bangle to add beads and make a new bracelet. He's very easy to work with and stands behind his work. Love this seller!


----------



## piosavsfan

crytsalline said:


> Churkworkshop on etsy is awesome! He also does repairs. He suggested some holes be put in my broken bangle to add beads and make a new bracelet. He's very easy to work with and stands behind his work. Love this seller!



I wasn't happy with the bangle I bought from Churk and thankfully he allows returns. The bangle was half green and half lavender and the two halves differed in thickness by up to 2 mm. The green side was thicker, rounder, smoother, and well polished, while the lavender was duller, had a lot of tiny pits, and had a few little dents that were visible to the naked eye and I could feel them with my finger. Hopefully this was an exception rather than the rule in terms of the quality of what he makes, he has some pretty bangles.


----------



## Prettydino

Apologise if this is not the right place to post. Has anyone had any experience with 3jade of Etsy? I like the look of some of their jade bead necklaces. Just wondering what they are like in real life.
TIA.
[emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all, came to do a review... My beads are from eBay seller forgottentreasures503. Easy seller, quick ship, as described. He sells other items than just jade, so please do due diligence and ask questions.

The bangles in the pic are from Ultimate Jadeite and I've had them a couple years now. A jadeite and all flaws disclosed. Easy to work with seller.


----------



## nexiv

I everyone. I'd like to know if anyone knows anything about, or has had any experience with this person on eBay? Seller ID is yarui0809. I'm looking to purchase my first ever piece of jade and really want something authentic. Thank you in advance 

This is a picture of the piece I'm looking at by the way. I think it's just amazing! It looks like green smoke is trapped inside a glass prison of turmoil lol


----------



## Junkenpo

nexiv said:


> I everyone. I'd like to know if anyone knows anything about, or has had any experience with this person on eBay? Seller ID is yarui0809. I'm looking to purchase my first ever piece of jade and really want something authentic. Thank you in advance
> 
> This is a picture of the piece I'm looking at by the way. I think it's just amazing! It looks like green smoke is trapped inside a glass prison of turmoil lol



I have no experience with this seller, but based on the price asked for this color/translucence I would say it is probably treated and not grade A jadeite. Some sellers will still call treated jade  "natural jade" because it is jade stone and not agate, serpentine, quartz, glass or other imitators.


----------



## Junkenpo

To add... Unscrupulous sellers will also use pics of grade a jade in their listings but will not send that one. It is always best to get multiple pics in different lighting and in the hand . Ask about treatment & flaws & return policy.


----------



## crytsalline

piosavsfan said:


> I wasn't happy with the bangle I bought from Churk and thankfully he allows returns. The bangle was half green and half lavender and the two halves differed in thickness by up to 2 mm. The green side was thicker, rounder, smoother, and well polished, while the lavender was duller, had a lot of tiny pits, and had a few little dents that were visible to the naked eye and I could feel them with my finger. Hopefully this was an exception rather than the rule in terms of the quality of what he makes, he has some pretty bangles.



That's not what I got. My bangle was was perfect and the repair was awesome.


----------



## nexiv

Does anyone know anything about Zhenlove on Etsy? She has some beautiful jades listed as A grade but they seem a bit "too" beautiful for the price.

Any info much appreciated


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> Does anyone know anything about Zhenlove on Etsy? She has some beautiful jades listed as A grade but they seem a bit "too" beautiful for the price.
> 
> Any info much appreciated


Doesn't look like real A grade jadeite nor nephrite to me.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's another positive review for etsy seller Alohamemorabilia. The item is a vintage, pre-owned men's gypsy style jadeite ring. 

I haven't done any home testing other than checking for florescence and louping it.  Under long wave & short wave UV light, it doesn't fluoresce. Under a 10x loupe, there are no spiderwebby pits.  It has good weight for its size and the gold was polished beautifully.  

This seller worked great with me to find a price we could both accept on this ring, which was much lower than their original asking price and the communication was professional and kind as I was gifting this to my father, who was ill at the time.  

Shipping was quick and the item was well packed.


----------



## crytsalline

Also he has a new website: www.churkworkshop.com


----------



## Junkenpo

I've had positive experiences with suzanne_corner on ebay.  Easy to work with seller, although her seller photos are sometimes hard to decipher.  

For my first purchase, she accepted an offer and when the bangle didn't work out for me, quickly refunded when I returned it. 

This second bangle I kept.  The photos were accurate, if blurry, as was the description. Purchase was on Saturday,with tracking, and the bangle arrived Tuesday. 

My photo of the bangle


----------



## crytsalline

Hi &#10084;&#65039;
Anyone deal with heavenly_jade on eBay?
Tia


----------



## JADESEIKO

Hey everyone ! 
So i just made an account here and I was trying to look for a genuine Grade A jade bangle for my bf.
 I'm really interested in buying my bf a black jade bangle or a dark colored one.

What do you guys think of this bangle? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121694185284?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

the ebay seller is associated with this guy called "Siamgems". I've done some research on him and he has a Fb page (Siamgems) and a youtube account where he shows his jade items and THIS BANGLE.

Do you think he's a trustworthy seller? Do you think this is Grade A jade? or is he another scammer like Jadeisus that sells B grade jade? 
Thanks !


----------



## Junkenpo

JADESEIKO said:


> Do you think he's a trustworthy seller? Do you think this is Grade A jade? or is he another scammer like Jadeisus that sells B grade jade?
> Thanks !



I have no experience with this seller.  The pictured looks like it could be opaque jadeite or nephrite, but it could be another jade-like stone, it is always hard to tell from photos only. The polish is very rough. You will be able to feel those flaws with finger tips and nails.  Have you contacted the seller? That's the first step, to get confirmation of grade and assurance of a return if you are not satisfied. I always try to ask for additional photos and/or disclosure of flaws.


----------



## Junkenpo

This is my Ultimate Jadeite review.

UJ on e.bay is very thorough in description. The seller lists inner & outer diameter, thickness, width, and weight of jade. The photos of the jade are from several angles and most are in different lighting conditions including outdoors.  Seller responds quickly to requests of additional photos and discloses flaws.  


These are my bangles and beads from UJ over the past few years.


----------



## Junkenpo

Picture review for jadedivers.com.  Allan Spehar is awesome.  Here is a my yukon snow princess bangle. She was a custom request bangle, with my choice of jade type (nephrite "yukon snow"), shape, inner diameter, and thickness, with Allan picking the slab to cut from.  Easy to work with, though some have reported longer waits for completed work. 

Quality jade, wonderful polish. 

The white carved bangle is from GeGeDesigns on Etsy. I've always been pleased with my purchases from her site.


----------



## clairejune

This Siberian nephrite jade bangle is from 9SJW on Etsy.  I originally ordered an olive green one, but they found this material and made this bangle for me, which is far better then what I was expecting to get for the price.  These sellers are in Siberia, have to trade and find the jade, but are very warm, personable and lovely people to do business with.  The only caution is that it may take time for them to find the material that you want with custom orders.  I am delighted with this bangle.  They also included an extra couple of gifts.  Highly recommend this seller!


----------



## BabyDarling

Here's my review for Precious Jadeite:

Bought a pendant from precious jadeite. I find their prices reasonable and range from cheap to slightly high. They focus mainly on pendants, with not that many items listed at a time.

Their pendants come with a certificate and free international shipping however do note that the shipping is not tracked. Seller ships fast but it does take a few weeks to arrive. Also when you receive your parcel do not cut it open, I did that and nicked part of my cert. 

Seller responds to questions within a day. Photos are taken in natural lighting.

Personally am very happy with the pendant I received. Would recommend if you are looking to buy pendants.


----------



## BabyDarling

Review of Only-Jade (aka kjya20111110):

Bought a cheap bangle from only-jade. They have an extensive range of bangles with prices ranging from cheap to really expensive. I was interested in some mid range lavender bangles but have never bought bangles online or from this seller so I bought a cheap smokey bangle to test waters.

Bangle comes with a certificate and free tracked international shipping. Seller's description is quite honest (that's my impression) and categorizes the bangles by grade A, carved, vintage etc. Seller mentioned the bangle having some surface cracks however it looks more obvious in person than in the photos. The bangle itself is beautiful but I've since noticed under certain lighting you can see pits on the surface. I'm not sure if this is due to a bad polishing job or the bangle has been treated before. So even though it comes with a certificate, I can't say confidently that it is Grade A. However the bangle has obvious flaws and spots of yellow/brown. 

For the price I'm happy with it. Was a bit concerned when I saw how obvious and extensive the cracks/stone lines are but I've been told in the other thread that the lines are in the right direction for max durability. 

My recommendation would be: take note of the description so you know what to expect. Perhaps it would be better to look at bangles above the US$100 price range. Mine was US$22


----------



## willblake

honestly if your ever on the west coast like seattle just go check out china town. They have some great stuff and usually they will let you barter pretty well. They love their buddahs too!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BabyDarling said:


> Review of Only-Jade (aka kjya20111110):
> 
> Bought a cheap bangle from only-jade. They have an extensive range of bangles with prices ranging from cheap to really expensive. I was interested in some mid range lavender bangles but have never bought bangles online or from this seller so I bought a cheap smokey bangle to test waters.
> 
> Bangle comes with a certificate and free tracked international shipping. Seller's description is quite honest (that's my impression) and categorizes the bangles by grade A, carved, vintage etc. Seller mentioned the bangle having some surface cracks however it looks more obvious in person than in the photos. The bangle itself is beautiful but I've since noticed under certain lighting you can see pits on the surface. I'm not sure if this is due to a bad polishing job or the bangle has been treated before. So even though it comes with a certificate, I can't say confidently that it is Grade A. However the bangle has obvious flaws and spots of yellow/brown.
> 
> For the price I'm happy with it. Was a bit concerned when I saw how obvious and extensive the cracks/stone lines are but I've been told in the other thread that the lines are in the right direction for max durability.
> 
> My recommendation would be: take note of the description so you know what to expect. Perhaps it would be better to look at bangles above the US$100 price range. Mine was US$22
> 
> View attachment 3194102
> 
> View attachment 3194103
> 
> View attachment 3194104
> 
> View attachment 3194105



LUCKY!!! I ve always wanted one of these to knock around!!! 
That is one of those "croissant" jade bangles!!!! With the stone lines all stacked up like that...that is one tough puppy!!!! I want an everyday bangle like this for $22


----------



## m76steve

I have a pendent of 'ice jadeite', certed as such, from 'Ultimate Jadeite' in Singapore. This pendent was bought @ 3yrs ago & is almost transparent, no color & well finished. Size is @ 1.5" x 1.0" inches & a very nice item to wear-stevie...


----------



## clairejune

Recently I recieved a bangle from 
noblejades.com. It was an inexpensive, light blue bangle, with stone lines. The texture and grain is medium, and it's semi translucent. The price was $160. When the bangle came, it came with a certification which checked out. This seller carries a range of bangles, some are other stones, such as chalcedony. The jadeite ones are called jadeite, whereas the agate ones and non Jade ones are called "jade", which is a term used in Chinese to name semiprecious stones. So look for 'jadeite' in the title for the true Jade. The jadeite bangles range from around 100-1000$, and present another opportunity for people to check out inventory. The bangle I received was definitely A grade, and this seller  may be open to price negotiation, but I'm not sure. In my experience, they area reputable seller.


----------



## JADESEIKO

Hey everyone !

So I bought a C grade or BC grade bangle from "wholesale*jade" or "mannyjadeshop" on ebay (THEY SELL TREATED JADE ITEMS). I fully intended to buy a treated jade item because the bangle looked really nice. The ad did say that it was treated.
It was a nice light green jade bangle with little hints of lavender (check pictures). I fell in love with it right away and I received it on September 2!  I wore it everyday as well ! It came with a certificate similar to the pic and it did say "DYED NATURAL JADEITE JADE". I tried contacting the lab where the jade bangle was tested and asked if the bangle did have some sort of polymer in it, but they said that they couldn't test it. I've done many research on how treated jade C or BC pieces are very weak and loses its dye right away.

AFTER A WEEK, the lavender color was gone and AFTER 4 MONTHS, the bangle broke in 2 pieces after I accidentally banged it on the wall. 

So if anyone is planning on getting cheaper pieces of jade or treated items, I don't think they'll last long ! Just wanted to share my experience  need to search for a A grade bangle ! If anyone has other reliable sellers that sells GRADE A bangles, please reply


----------



## JADESEIKO

Can someone make a post about the difference about Jade inclusions and cracks WITH PICS PLEASE ?

I am not a jade expert  i'm pretty much confused and I can't find a websites showing me the differences, I find stuff like "flies wing", stone lines, etc. These websites don't really show pics :S

BTW ! I found this bangle on UltimateJadeite and wonder if there are cracks inside that can weaken the bangle? or is it a normal to see in the jade?

Thanks !


----------



## Junkenpo

JADESEIKO said:


> Can someone make a post about the difference about Jade inclusions and cracks WITH PICS PLEASE ?
> 
> I am not a jade expert  i'm pretty much confused and I can't find a websites showing me the differences, I find stuff like "flies wing", stone lines, etc. These websites don't really show pics :S



Hi JadeSeiko, this thread is for sharing about experiences with various jade sellers. If we found descriptions accurate and the seller was easy or difficult to work with... like your post on mannyjadeshop.   Any questions about jade stone itself should be posted in the regular jade thread. .  The ladies there will be happy to chat about the differences between inclusions, stone lines, cracks, etc and probably have example pics. 
 See you there!


----------



## piosavsfan

I've ordered two bangles (lavender and green/lavender) from *linsjade *on Ebay and have had a good experience. Lin is very nice, answers questions quickly, takes some offers. Her jade appears to be grade A and comes with certificates. She is based in the US and allows returns, so returns are easy if you are not happy. Her pictures are also pretty much true to color, which is nice.


----------



## pallas

After checking out the thread, also go ahead and bought a couple jade bangles from linsjade on eBay. Lin is quick in replying and shipping. Pictures are true to the color. Have to return one because of the size - I was not very sure about my size when purchasing. Will certainly check on her stuffs from time to time.


----------



## m76steve

This piece is from Koojade of ebay, about 1.25" length, colorless, ice jade or glass jade, jadeite from Burma. Carved on bothsides with good finish-


----------



## Junkenpo

m76steve said:


> This piece is from Koojade of ebay, about 1.25" length, colorless, ice jade or glass jade, jadeite from Burma. Carved on bothsides with good finish-



hi m76steve:  I've looked at koojade's listing, very pretty!  Are they willing to haggle at all on the list price?


----------



## m76steve

Just a quick look at the cert. I received with my jadeite carved leaf pendent. This verifies that the material is as sold, jadeite, tested for hardness & internal crystal structure by scope. All pricing is negotiable from the seller, one just has to use a little tact in asking for a discount on any item for sale, even buy-it-now items could have a little leway in pricing, just ask-


----------



## Molly0

Has anyone bought lately from Suzanne's corner?  I paid for a bangle a few days ago and I have heard nothing even tho I sent a question.  It may be that I am too impatient, but it seems to me that her response was always pretty quick in the past.  Hope everything is ok there. 
Anyone bought lately?


----------



## Molly0

^note to the above post^ I see by tracking that it's now on it's way.  I was too impatient.  I'll post it on the main thread when I get it.


----------



## JamesHunter87

Anyone had any dealings with jadefromchina aka attjade on ebay? I am looking at what looks like a nice piece of jadeite jade, real dark hunter green-black, but something is making me a tad leery. Maybe the rather low, low prices.


----------



## BattahZ

Does anyone have any experience with eBay seller songsong0104?


----------



## Junkenpo

Hello everyone, here's my experience with 9SJW on Etsy. 

At the end of May, I purchased a nephrite ball with 9SJW.  I waited and there was no confirmation of purchase or notice of shipping. 

No communication initially, until I opened a case in July.  There was a long wait between messages with an explanation of travel. They offered to make me another ball and to ship that one. I accepted.  I finally got notification of shipping in August and a claim ticket yesterday. I picked up the package today and when I opened it, there was cute packaging and more than one item. Everything was carefully packed and individually wrapped. 

I am definitely pleased with the quality of pendant I ordered and the additional stones, and I think I would do business again, but would recommend anyone considering a purchase with them to clarify a timeline of getting the goods beforehand.

Cute little box






All wrapped up





My order





All pieces together


----------



## Pirard

I just wanted to add my thoughts on JadeMineCanada, on Etsy.  I recently purchased a bangle and beads, which are lovely piece of nephrite jade.  The transaction went smoothly and Paul was happy to answer my questions.  I know far less about nephrite than jadeite, so I relied on Paul's expertise, which was very helpful.  He gave me two options for a bangle (both Canadian AA grade, per the store's grading), and recommended one over the other due to the structure of the stone.  He also selected a strand of Siberian nephrite beads that would work well for my needs.  I am very pleased with my pieces, and I will definitely be back for more.


----------



## gem4natic

clairejune said:


> Here is the start list.  I have added  pros and cons section under each seller in order to give a better description of each seller.  I have tried to be as objective as possible.  As new experience comes, this list can be collectively updated.
> 
> Jadefinejewelry aka jojojade (2 sites)
> Pros; Huge selection of grade A jades, a jade processing factory which can help you find and even make a specific piece.
> Cons; It is a large company and operates like one, can take days to get back about inquiries, can be overpriced without negotiation.
> 
> GeGe Designs Etsy
> Pros; Wonderful seller, small selection of older, unworn jades which are grade A.  Interesting things, layaway and negotiation.
> Cons; Small selection.
> 
> Alohamemorabilia Etsy
> Pros; Sells vintage jades, (mostly grade A, be sure to ask), great value for the money, old mine material, layaway, negotiation.
> Cons; None
> 
> Ultimate Jadeite Etsy and Ebay
> Pros; Very kind seller, bangles with great qualities such as translucence for affordable prices sometimes because of minor other flaws, detailed descriptions and pictures.
> Cons; No negotiation.
> 
> 3jades Ebay
> Pros; Great selection of nephrite jade bangles and beads especially.  Best offer option, reasonable prices, interesting selection.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Jade Nature shop Ebay
> Pros; Wonderful selection of mostly jadeite jades, especially pendants, reasonable prices, best offer option, good pictures.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Enijew Ebay
> Pros; large selection of very affordable jades such as bangles and pendants, good service.
> Cons; Pictures are not the best.  Reported that items look better in person.
> 
> Suzanne's_Corner Ebay
> Pros; Large and interesting selection of A, B, and B/C jades, kind seller who is quick to fix mistakes, best offer option, sometimes accepts low offers on pieces.
> Cons; Very blurry pictures, Sometimes sends the wrong items, flaws are not clearly described or pictured, hard to see description of treatment. (look for 100% untreated jade instead of just jade under description.)
> 
> Unijade Ebay
> Pros; very affordable jade items, easy to contact, nice seller.Best offer option.
> Cons; Some items do not accurately show the flaws in pieces.
> 
> Gojade Ebay
> Pros; Large selection of very affordable jade pieces.  Descent seller, best offer option.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Preciousjadeite Etsy
> Pros; Medium selection of mostly jadeite pendants, very affordable, good pictures.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Desire Treasure both on Ebay and homesite
> Pros; Lovely selection of mostly light colored bangles, some pendants, some Nephrite jade, high quality, good pictures, detailed descriptions, negotiation, layaway, flexibility.
> Cons; Tends to mostly have bangles of a certain color range.
> 
> Eragem
> Pros; Fine selection of vintage jewelry with some jade from time to time. Negotiation and layaway.
> Cons; Some items seem expensive.
> 
> Allan from Jadedivers
> Pros; Wonderful person, a gem to deal with, fabulous artisan, hand made bangles, earrings and pendants, very rare and hard to find nephrite jades, some flexibility and negotiation, layaway, one of a kind custom work.
> Cons; None
> 
> GemtownUSA Ebay
> Pros; Great selection of jewelry and gems, mostly STONE bangles such as chalcedony, rose quartz and aquamarine.  Very reasonable prices.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Reikocrystalbeads
> Pros; Large and unusual selection of  mostly STONE jewelry such as bangles in interesting, harder to find stones. Reasonable prices.
> Cons; None
> 
> The Jade Mine
> Pros; Carries selection of Canadian Polar Nephrite Jade.  Interesting designs with some items, range of prices.
> Cons; None
> 
> Jadepeony Etsy
> Pros; Selection of Nephrite Jades, mostly Polar.  Range of prices, interesting designs.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Piccolinagems Ebay
> Pros; Wonderful, kind seller, small selection of high quality merchandise, good photos, make an offer option.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Mason Kay
> Pros; Lovely, high quality jades, custom work, jade testing, trunk shows throughout the U.S.
> Cons; Must either contact them for prices and items, or find a retail seller, established name which may be a part of the price.
> 
> Deborah Wilson
> Pros; Jade sculptor, selection of fine, artisan hand made jade bangles, pendants and earrings, jade workshops.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Jade Los angeles Ebay
> Pros; Nice selection of mostly jadeite but some nephrite.  Kind seller, best offer option, negotiation, good pictures.
> Cons; None.



Wow this is a real "gem"! Really good and detailed info for a newbie! Thank you so much!


----------



## gogo94

Hello all, I am in a quest to get a bangle. Saw some good comments for Alohamemorabilia. How are the general communication like with the shop? I have fired the seller a lot of questions recently but no feedback yet... just wondering if this is usual coz I generally get very quick response from esty shop owners. Thank you!


----------



## Junkenpo

gogo94 said:


> Hello all, I am in a quest to get a bangle. Saw some good comments for Alohamemorabilia. How are the general communication like with the shop? I have fired the seller a lot of questions recently but no feedback yet... just wondering if this is usual coz I generally get very quick response from esty shop owners. Thank you!



I've purchased items from Alohamemoribilia and have had good experiences. I've even bought things on layaway with them.  Normally very good communication.  They are based on Oahu island in Hawaii, and I'm fairly certain they have a brick and mortar shop there, too... so I would take the time difference and weekend into consideration.  I'm pretty sure there was a Collector Expo at the Blaisdell this weekend and they usually go. I wish I could go, lol... I'm on a different island.   Hang in there!


----------



## gogo94

Thank you junkenpo! Patience is the way to go hahaaaa I couldn't help to browse through everything in the shop. There are other vintage pearl earrings and rings from estate also catching my eye. So many beauties. They are hard to come by. It's very very hard to find a reputable shop for selling vintage items. So lucky you are in same country with the shop! Would love to go to the show in person too!!


----------



## Buttlerfly

I will take pictures of my jade pieces!!


----------



## Dieunhan

Jadeite sellers:

1. Luxe pieces
Luxepieces.com
Address:50 post street ,  San Francisco, CA
Pro:very nice jadeite collections, provide GIA cert for certain jadeite pieces, friendly service, able to speak Vietnamese, Chinese, and English, price is good for the quality
Cons: I don't know yet

2. Margaretti
Margaretti.com
Address:46132 Warm Spring Blvd, ,Suite 149, Fremont, CA
Pros:  grade a jadeites
Cons: price is high


----------



## Dieunhan

Jadeite seller:
3. MS company 
China Trade Center
838 Grant Ave, San Francisco, CA 94108
The first store to your left near show window

I bought my jadeite grade a bangle for $280. So the price is very affordable. You don't need to bargain a lot. The owner is very straight forward. You need to ask the owner that you need grade a jadeite bangle and know your size, and check the quality of the bangle. It is hard to exchange for another bangle after you buy it.


----------



## Dieunhan

4. Ceci Wong
611 Santa Cruz Ave, Menlo Park, CA
Pro: very fine quality jade collection
Cons: very expensive


----------



## Paulo Harianja

crosso said:


> Goldsunjade on ebay (seller id goldsun2010) sells nice quality grade A jadeite. They have some interesting designs in rings, both plain carved jade and with gold, along with the usual pendants, bangles and bead bracelets. Nice variety of colors represented in their current stock, though few are very intense.  Prices are mostly mid range and reasonable for the quality I think, with only a few items seeming to be higher priced than warranted (but then I am by no means an expert on judging this, as all my pieces have been midrange in price). They have best offer option on most items, but do not discount much at all in my experience. Fast shipping from China to US, with item well packed. All in all, a good reputable seller.



Bought a jadeite pendant from Goldsun2010 on Ebay's auction (March 26th, 2017), whom listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade.

After item arrived, tested it again on GRI Lab (trusted gemological laboratory in Indonesia), and the result was Type C Jadeite Jade.



Spoiler: Original Certificate from China














Spoiler: Indonesia GRI Lab's Certificate












Bought another two piece Jadeite pendant from Gojade, whom also listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade. Still waiting for the item to arrive, and i am going to test it again.

Has anyone had an unpleasant experience like this?


----------



## hb925

Paulo Harianja said:


> Bought a jadeite pendant from Goldsun2010 on Ebay's auction (March 26th, 2017), whom listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade.
> 
> After item arrived, tested it again on GRI Lab (trusted gemological laboratory in Indonesia), and the result was Type C Jadeite Jade.
> 
> Bought another two piece Jadeite pendant from Gojade, whom also listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade. Still waiting for the item to arrive, and i am going to test it again.
> 
> Has anyone had an unpleasant experience like this?



I haven't purchased from either, but I was definitely looking at a couple of pieces. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Jadevirgin

Hi All, I'm new to the forum. I was looking for reputable jade sellers and came across this thread. Earlier posts said unijade was good, so I have bought This:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361946249482?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
But later posts people were saying they had had treated jade from him, or other faults. It's too late to cancel the sale.any thoughts on this please? I'm new to buying jade, so am understandably worried.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Jadevirgin said:


> Hi All, I'm new to the forum. I was looking for reputable jade sellers and came across this thread. Earlier posts said unijade was good, so I have bought This:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361946249482?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> But later posts people were saying they had had treated jade from him, or other faults. It's too late to cancel the sale.any thoughts on this please? I'm new to buying jade, so am understandably worried.


Ok, I think I can answer my own question. Just re-read the post and it seems the poster mixed up unijade with another seller. But any info about this seller would be appreciated.


----------



## Siupao

Paulo Harianja said:


> Bought a jadeite pendant from Goldsun2010 on Ebay's auction (March 26th, 2017), whom listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade.
> 
> After item arrived, tested it again on GRI Lab (trusted gemological laboratory in Indonesia), and the result was Type C Jadeite Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Certificate from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Indonesia GRI Lab's Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought another two piece Jadeite pendant from Gojade, whom also listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade. Still waiting for the item to arrive, and i am going to test it again.
> 
> Has anyone had an unpleasant experience like this?



Please let us know your findings of Gojade items. I have bought something from there.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Hi All, has anyone had any luck getting comeback from Ying Yu Jade? In ignorance, I bought two bangles from them recently, one supposedly "river jade" and one supposed to be nephrite. Neither of them are jade. The nephrite one scratches easily and looks like serpentine, also looks nothing like the photo. The other looks like agate. The one that looks like agate has a very badly repaired line that has been filled with epoxy. I live in the UK, so I think it would be difficult to claim against her. After receiving the bangles, I searched for reviews and found all the fraud complaints against her. I have lost a lot of money, and am now stuck with te bangles as i dont want to cheat somebody else, and they are worth little sold for what they really are.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Could anyone please tell me if Benjamart Maithong on Etsy is a reputable buyer. I am very keen to buy this bangle but dont want to make an expwnsive mistake again. Any thought very much appreciated
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/498503757/grade-a-green-lavender-jadeite-jade


----------



## Kindness3

Jadevirgin said:


> Hi All, I'm new to the forum. I was looking for reputable jade sellers and came across this thread. Earlier posts said unijade was good, so I have bought This:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361946249482?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> But later posts people were saying they had had treated jade from him, or other faults. It's too late to cancel the sale.any thoughts on this please? I'm new to buying jade, so am understandably worried.


I love it looks so cool and different too.


----------



## Kindness3

Jadevirgin said:


> Hi All, has anyone had any luck getting comeback from Ying Yu Jade? In ignorance, I bought two bangles from them recently, one supposedly "river jade" and one supposed to be nephrite. Neither of them are jade. The nephrite one scratches easily and looks like serpentine, also looks nothing like the photo. The other looks like agate. The one that looks like agate has a very badly repaired line that has been filled with epoxy. I live in the UK, so I think it would be difficult to claim against her. After receiving the bangles, I searched for reviews and found all the fraud complaints against her. I have lost a lot of money, and am now stuck with te bangles as i dont want to cheat somebody else, and they are worth little sold for what they really are.


Back in the in jade forum I read couple people say not such good things about them .I hope u find your dream jade bangle. They say they find us .so put it out there in the universe what u want it will come to u..


----------



## Jadevirgin

Kindness3 said:


> Back in the in jade forum I read couple people say not such good things about them .I hope u find your dream jade bangle. They say they find us .so put it out there in the universe what u want it will come to u..


Thank you Kindness3. I have the two in my avatar, so it all worked out in the end. Too bad about Ying Yu Jade, but we live and learn!


----------



## cdtracing

Paulo Harianja said:


> Bought a jadeite pendant from Goldsun2010 on Ebay's auction (March 26th, 2017), whom listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade.
> 
> After item arrived, tested it again on GRI Lab (trusted gemological laboratory in Indonesia), and the result was Type C Jadeite Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Certificate from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Indonesia GRI Lab's Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought another two piece Jadeite pendant from Gojade, whom also listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade. Still waiting for the item to arrive, and i am going to test it again.
> 
> Has anyone had an unpleasant experience like this?



Please keep us informed.  I have not bought from Goldsun but I do have a couple of pendants from Gojade which I love.


----------



## LunaDoo

cdtracing said:


> Please keep us informed.  I have not bought from Goldsun but I do have a couple of pendants from Gojade which I love.


Also curious about Gojade. Their less expensive things look... suspicious. I don't know, but the colors are all really good-- lots of lavender/green, etc. and _everything_ has a certificate. I can see that the majority are machine/computer carved, but that's the case with many of the items out there. Any recent feedback from someone who's verified what they got from Gojade?


----------



## nexiv

Etsy seller Jadeite888 has some beautiful items, some with certification, and the prices seem right. 

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/Jadeite888

Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## fanofjadeite

nexiv said:


> Etsy seller Jadeite888 has some beautiful items, some with certification, and the prices seem right.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/Jadeite888
> 
> Anyone have any experience with them?


hi, nexiv. i took a look at their jades, and most look like treated jade to me. and for some items, seller listed them as grade A when the cert clearly stated treated jade.


----------



## matsalice

I found songsong0104 from Ebay with a lot of Grade A jadeite that have reasonable prices. I have purchased quite a few pieces from him, from $10 to $400 pieces. And most of them are very good with the price. I gave jadeite to friends as gifts and they love that. 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/songsong0104/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## matsalice

fanofjadeite said:


> hi, nexiv. i took a look at their jades, and most look like treated jade to me. and for some items, seller listed them as grade A when the cert clearly stated treated jade.


I agree with you. Cannot believe so many people bought treated jadeite pieces with high prices and they are still so happy. It is quite difficult for new people to differentiate treated and non-treated, though.


----------



## matsalice

Paulo Harianja said:


> Bought a jadeite pendant from Goldsun2010 on Ebay's auction (March 26th, 2017), whom listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade.
> 
> After item arrived, tested it again on GRI Lab (trusted gemological laboratory in Indonesia), and the result was Type C Jadeite Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Certificate from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Indonesia GRI Lab's Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought another two piece Jadeite pendant from Gojade, whom also listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade. Still waiting for the item to arrive, and i am going to test it again.
> 
> Has anyone had an unpleasant experience like this?


I checked with them once and just found their price is way high. I recently bought some pieces from songsong0104 at Ebay. I am happy with them. You can check if you like. And their prices are very reasonable.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/songsong0104/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## matsalice

I just want to share one jadeite bangle I purchased from Ebay. It is now one of my favorite. I really recommend the seller, who is US based and easy to return. I also bought some small pieces from him and tested as Grade A no problem.
I bought this jadeite bangle from him for $600 and it is such a wonderful piece. This is the most expensive piece I bought from Ebay but since I have had bought quite a few others from him before that, I dare to do so. He indeed has plenty of other much inexpensive ones. 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/songsong0104/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## crytsalline

Bought from maithong on Etsy and it was not grade a jade. Not sure what it was as it was light and felt plasticy. She did give me a refund.


----------



## dingobeast

Hi, jade fans-I just received a sweet jadeite bangle from ultimate jadeite and it has no chime at all, just a clunk. I am thinking about returning it, I am sure Nandar would be nice about it. Is there any reason besides being fake that grade a jadeite would clunk? My others are very musical.


----------



## dingobeast

dingobeast said:


> Hi, jade fans-I just received a sweet jadeite bangle from ultimate jadeite and it has no chime at all, just a clunk. I am thinking about returning it, I am sure Nandar would be nice about it. Is there any reason besides being fake that grade a jadeite would clunk? My others are very musical.


I actually figured this out. Perfect chime now.


----------



## dingobeast

Who has bought from eBay seller Gojade? I saw them on the recommended seller list and took a look, but the inventory seems a bit mixed. Some nice things and then a lot of obviously colored items being sold as A jadeite.


----------



## Junkenpo

dingobeast said:


> Who has bought from eBay seller Gojade? I saw them on the recommended seller list and took a look, but the inventory seems a bit mixed. Some nice things and then a lot of obviously colored items being sold as A jadeite.



I've bought a pendant and was pleased, but I"ve also gotten and returned a bangle due to poor polish.   I think I remember reading that their A jade is A, except brighter colors are probably color polish (which will fade) because it's just topical & not considered actual treatment.


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> I've bought a pendant and was pleased, but I"ve also gotten and returned a bangle due to poor polish.   I think I remember reading that their A jade is A, except brighter colors are probably color polish (which will fade) because it's just topical & not considered actual treatment.


Thank you so much, Junkenpo, that confirms what I saw. I just offered way way low on a bangle and got the offer accepted so fingers crossed! At least they will take it back if it is cruddy, that is good to know


----------



## LunaDoo

dingobeast said:


> Who has bought from eBay seller Gojade? I saw them on the recommended seller list and took a look, but the inventory seems a bit mixed. Some nice things and then a lot of obviously colored items being sold as A jadeite.


I've been very pleased with my Gojade purchases and they've passed all the tests I can do here. So far, none of mine have been color polished (can see this with good jewelers' loupe) and I have not returned anything. Sadly, one of my purchases from them is missing in transit somewhere since the end of October. I'm still hoping that it turns up someday soon. This was not their fault, as I believe that they shipped the package as usual and they have since refunded me. It has not at all discouraged me from continuing to do business with them.


----------



## LunaDoo

dingobeast said:


> Thank you so much, Junkenpo, that confirms what I saw. I just offered way way low on a bangle and got the offer accepted so fingers crossed! At least they will take it back if it is cruddy, that is good to know


Ooh, ooh-- can we ask which one?


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> I've been very pleased with my Gojade purchases and they've passed all the tests I can do here. So far, none of mine have been color polished (can see this with good jewelers' loupe) and I have not returned anything. Sadly, one of my purchases from them is missing in transit somewhere since the end of October. I'm still hoping that it turns up someday soon. This was not their fault, as I believe that they shipped the package as usual and they have since refunded me. It has not at all discouraged me from continuing to do business with them.


Thank you, LunaDoo-that happens sometimes with packages from China, as long as you are refunded it is all good.  It does suck to have something just disappear.


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> Ooh, ooh-- can we ask which one?


 Sure! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> I've been very pleased with my Gojade purchases and they've passed all the tests I can do here. So far, none of mine have been color polished (can see this with good jewelers' loupe) and I have not returned anything. Sadly, one of my purchases from them is missing in transit somewhere since the end of October. I'm still hoping that it turns up someday soon. This was not their fault, as I believe that they shipped the package as usual and they have since refunded me. It has not at all discouraged me from continuing to do business with them.


I have a good loupe, what do you look for? Is it a pattern within the cracks like dye?


----------



## LunaDoo

dingobeast said:


> I have a good loupe, what do you look for? Is it a pattern within the cracks like dye?


Here's some discussion of color polishing here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/qn-on-jade-bangle.754664/page-716
To me it can look like little weblike tracks of intense color, or it can be seen gathered in any surface imperfections on the jade. Put a strong light source behind the jade (iPhone flashlight works nicely) and view with your loupe. If you see some of those suspicious areas, you can use a q-tip (wetted with alcohol but not much) on those areas, and you may see some color transfer on the q-tip. That bangle is lovely! Based on others I've purchased from them, I would be very surprised if it were color polished.


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> Here's some discussion of color polishing here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/qn-on-jade-bangle.754664/page-716
> To me it can look like little weblike tracks of intense color, or it can be seen gathered in any surface imperfections on the jade. Put a strong light source behind the jade (iPhone flashlight works nicely) and view with your loupe. If you see some of those suspicious areas, you can use a q-tip (wetted with alcohol but not much) on those areas, and you may see some color transfer on the q-tip. That bangle is lovely! Based on others I've purchased from them, I would be very surprised if it were color polished.


Thank you, LunaDoo! I was very worried as I love the teal tone it has.


----------



## LunaDoo

dingobeast said:


> Thank you, LunaDoo! I was very worried as I love the teal tone it has.


It's got that layer of translucency that makes it look like a delicious hard candy!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

crytsalline said:


> Bought from maithong on Etsy and it was not grade a jade. Not sure what it was as it was light and felt plasticy. She did give me a refund.


I had this exact same experience with Maithong some time ago. Though I'm not an expert in nephrite/jadeite identification by sight, their bangles looked suspect to me for some reason. Still, I took a chance and purchased a bangle, but once received, I knew immediately that it was not grade A jadeite.  Resin/plastic or heavily impregnated bangle, maybe? Regardless, it was treated material. I had to reach out to them several times before I received a response and a refund.


----------



## dingobeast

Hi, ladies-has anyone bough from Yokdee Jadeite? https://www.yokdeejadeite.com/collections/bangle


----------



## NephriteGoddess

dingobeast said:


> Hi, ladies-has anyone bough from Yokdee Jadeite? https://www.yokdeejadeite.com/collections/bangle



Hi Dingobeast - well I haven't purchased anything from Yokdee, but she does have some nice-looking items in manageable price ranges. I was very close to buying a beaded bracelet once but didn't go through with it. I know that doesn't help you at all, lol. Curious to know if you've ever been in communication with her?


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hi Dingobeast - well I haven't purchased anything from Yokdee, but she does have some nice-looking items in manageable price ranges. I was very close to buying a beaded bracelet once but didn't go through with it. I know that doesn't help you at all, lol. Curious to know if you've ever been in communication with her?


Thanks for the response, Nephrite Goddess, I haven't yet spoken to them, but there is a pretty saddle ring that I am kinda stalking.


----------



## IWHLVR

I ordered a 63mm bangle to test sizing from ebay seller love-jade which was described as jadeite but from the pictures didn't look like jade.  It arrived and no, it is not jadeite.  I'm OK with that since I didn't expect it really would be given the price but thought I would put the heads up out there . . .


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> I ordered a 63mm bangle to test sizing from ebay seller love-jade which was described as jadeite but from the pictures didn't look like jade.  It arrived and no, it is not jadeite.  I'm OK with that since I didn't expect it really would be given the price but thought I would put the heads up out there . . .


Thank you for letting us know. Is there a pic of it? I am curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Thank you for letting us know. Is there a pic of it? I am curious to see what it looks like.


This is it . . . To be honest, the bangle was lightly bonked into a chair last night and shattered into about 8 pieces /-:  The edges are square crystalline and if you touch them crystals crumble off?  The seller originally said jadeite and when I  pushed re: the density test admitted to serpentine but I don't really know.  It served it's purpose . . . but if I had really expected jadeite I would have been upset!


----------



## dingobeast

Thank you! That looks and sounds like whatever mineral was had been structurally compromised to break like that. I had been curious about some of the love-jade things, but now I am cured!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> This is it . . . To be honest, the bangle was lightly bonked into a chair last night and shattered into about 8 pieces /-:  The edges are square crystalline and if you touch them crystals crumble off?  The seller originally said jadeite and when I  pushed re: the density test admitted to serpentine but I don't really know.  It served it's purpose . . . but if I had really expected jadeite I would have been upset!


Actually, now that I look at the love-jade store, I now remember that the one demonstrably fake piece I have came from there. I bought it when I was just learning about jade, and the piece I have is very light, polymer/plastic feeling. It is amazing how much more heavy untreated jadeite is.


----------



## dingobeast

An eBay dealer called antijade  has decent things for the price. I actually got a jadeite bead bracelet from them that was way nicer than what I was expecting, nice and heavy and prettier color than I thought I was getting.


----------



## IWHLVR

Update on love-jade from ebay.  I left neutral feedback since the jadeite bangle was NOT based on the density test, and upon breaking even more so not.  Left neutral instead of negative because for the price I didn't honestly expect that it was jadeite despite their claims.  They have since sent several emails asking me to remove or modify my review and insisting it was nephrite or "emerald" It was not!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Update on love-jade from ebay.  I left neutral feedback since the jadeite bangle was NOT based on the density test, and upon breaking even more so not.  Left neutral instead of negative because for the price I didn't honestly expect that it was jadeite despite their claims.  They have since sent several emails asking me to remove or modify my review and insisting it was nephrite or "emerald" It was not!



Yes-they are lucky they didn't get a negative. They need to be honest with what they are selling. Nephrite or emerald, yeah right!


----------



## IWHLVR

Want to give a shout out to seller only-jade on ebay.  I have purchased two large bangles (63 and 64mm).  The first was grade B jadeite and the second is "untreated" nephrite.  The seller is very friendly and honest, describing flaws and answering questions clearly and (in my experience) honestly.  Both bangles came as described and passed the density test.  The nephrite bangle is lovely, his pictures didn't do it justice.  Couldn't be happier!  Am going to continue watching his auctions and have asked him to keep an eye out for more large bangles.


----------



## IWHLVR

Has anyone purchased from etsy seller HeavensStoneZ?


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Want to give a shout out to seller only-jade on ebay.  I have purchased two large bangles (63 and 64mm).  The first was grade B jadeite and the second is "untreated" nephrite.  The seller is very friendly and honest, describing flaws and answering questions clearly and (in my experience) honestly.  Both bangles came as described and passed the density test.  The nephrite bangle is lovely, his pictures didn't do it justice.  Couldn't be happier!  Am going to continue watching his auctions and have asked him to keep an eye out for more large bangles.




Thank you! That is someone I have not yet bought from.


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Thank you! That is someone I have not yet bought from.


I just went scrolling through the old jade posts to find you -- I think he would be able to help your flight attendant friend!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> I just went scrolling through the old jade posts to find you -- I think he would be able to help your flight attendant friend!



Yes! SO nice to see some bangles that are larger than 60mm for once.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

clairejune said:


> WATERLILY PRODUCTS ETSY UPDATE!!!!
> 
> The 2 bangles which I received a day and a half ago turned out to be essentially moonstone feldspar.  I determined this through a specific gravity test.  When I told the seller about this, she told me that her supplier from Burma from whom she buys all of her jadeite told her that they are jadeite.  Her story could be true since Albite-feldspar, Moonstone is found right around the jade mines in Burma. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt...and this could have been a silly mistake, but this experience should be noted in dealing with this seller, and perhaps makes her at this point less than 100% trustworthy.
> 
> There is a refund policy, and an offer to pay extra for certification.  Anyone who wants to check to see if it's really jadeite or nephrite jade without paying the extra $100 can do a simple, specific gravity test to check.  Then either keep or return.
> 
> Finally, the bangles that I bought were the only ones which looked very unusual for jadeite, and so I do believe that the other bangles, (except the ones listed under the jadeite category which clearly state Chalcedony and Dioptase) are jadeite and nephrite.



I was hoping I couldl get some info about SG test that would help me detemine if my bangle is A like the certificate says or B treated? I was told the differecne in SG would be so small that it would not be a good test as I imagine my method would not be that accurate anyway & the margin for error would be too big to see any differece???

I have a mettler balance scale that will weigh to .001


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Great thread...Will have to check out some...

Saw this definte treated bangle with a A certificate for so cheap it must cost $7 plus $10 shipping from China...

Look at this listing...How the hay could that be A grade with that deep color & for $17 with free shipping from China???

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302621529129

Anyone know this lab??? I bought a bangle with a certif from this lab & now I am concerned...''

http://www.zzzbzj.com/

Did not do a SG test but looked under the microscope & it has some black fleck inclusions & its not glowing with UVlight.. Sad it might be a acid bath baby,,...


----------



## Junkenpo

camelotshadowjade said:


> I was hoping I couldl get some info about SG test that would help me detemine if my bangle is A like the certificate says or B treated? I was told the differecne in SG would be so small that it would not be a good test as I imagine my method would not be that accurate anyway & the margin for error would be too big to see any differece???
> 
> I have a mettler balance scale that will weigh to .001



Hi and welcome!  This thead is to discuss purchases and experiences from sellers you've done business with and we try to keep it on track, if you repost this question on the main jade thread, the ladies there will be happy to discuss treatments and checks. 



camelotshadowjade said:


> Great thread...Will have to check out some...
> 
> Saw this definte treated bangle with a A certificate for so cheap it must cost $7 plus $10 shipping from China...
> 
> Look at this listing...How the hay could that be A grade with that deep color & for $17 with free shipping from China???
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302621529129
> 
> Anyone know this lab??? I bought a bangle with a certif from this lab & now I am concerned...''
> 
> http://www.zzzbzj.com/
> 
> Did not do a SG test but looked under the microscope & it has some black fleck inclusions & its not glowing with UVlight.. Sad it might be a acid bath baby,,...



I'm not familiar with either the seller or the testing company, but with the item you linked... there is pretty much no way something of that lavender color/translucency would sell at that price if it were really grade A. Also, in that listing, the certificate title is misspelled.... which could just be a translation error, but could also be indicative of larger problems.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

IWHLVR said:


> Want to give a shout out to seller only-jade on ebay.  I have purchased two large bangles (63 and 64mm).  The first was grade B jadeite and the second is "untreated" nephrite.  The seller is very friendly and honest, describing flaws and answering questions clearly and (in my experience) honestly.  Both bangles came as described and passed the density test.  The nephrite bangle is lovely, his pictures didn't do it justice.  Couldn't be happier!  Am going to continue watching his auctions and have asked him to keep an eye out for more large bangles.


Was checking out some of their bangles. Quite a few pale lavendars that look like mine in the $2000 to $4000 range ///that is they look acid treated...well to me from what I have been told about mine...the jello look. Anyway out of my price range & seems they have sold treated but thankfully stood behind their bangles not like some sellers.

Too late to get an oversea bangle as I need it delivered in under 2 weeks...


----------



## EarthGatherer

crytsalline said:


> Bought from maithong on Etsy and it was not grade a jade. Not sure what it was as it was light and felt plasticy. She did give me a refund.



I just wanted to add that this was my experience too. Her customer service was great, the product not so great.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

dingobeast said:


> Hi, ladies-has anyone bough from Yokdee Jadeite? https://www.yokdeejadeite.com/collections/bangle


@dingobeast 
I HAVE!!!!! I have bought 2 beaded bracelets and 1 bangle from them.
He is way nice and I have been super happy with my purchases. All of my purchases were grade A. and right now he has some yummy lavender bangles!!! but they are in the small sizes: 50mm-54mm.... I need a 59mm at least!!!
I was way happy with what I got. .my first purchasewas a beaded bracelet.... it was super small but I got it for less than  $20 use
I wish he had bracelets for bigger wrists and listed the size how UJ lists her beaded bracelets!!!!
all in all-- I believe yokdee jadeite to be reputable so far... that's been my experience


----------



## dingobeast

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @dingobeast
> I HAVE!!!!! I have bought 2 beaded bracelets and 1 bangle from them.
> He is way nice and I have been super happy with my purchases. All of my purchases were grade A. and right now he has some yummy lavender bangles!!! but they are in the small sizes: 50mm-54mm.... I need a 59mm at least!!!
> I was way happy with what I got. .my first purchasewas a beaded bracelet.... it was super small but I got it for less than  $20 use
> I wish he had bracelets for bigger wrists and listed the size how UJ lists her beaded bracelets!!!!
> all in all-- I believe yokdee jadeite to be reputable so far... that's been my experience




Thank you, Lokablue!


----------



## suchi

Hi, any idea about the Etsy shop Jaderabbitgems? Very pretty pieces and the price is affordable. The pieces are advertised as grade A.


----------



## Duyen

Hi there,
Thank you for that thread, that is so useful to newbies like me ! 
Sorry Suchi, I do not know that shop 
I have been spying on that Etsy shop : wandajewelry2013
Has anyone bought anything from them ?
Thanks and have a happy day all !


----------



## suchi

Duyen said:


> Hi there,
> Thank you for that thread, that is so useful to newbies like me !
> Sorry Suchi, I do not know that shop
> I have been spying on that Etsy shop : wandajewelry2013
> Has anyone bought anything from them ?
> Thanks and have a happy day all !


In wandajewelry some of the items are described as natural untreated I think those are grade A. Other ones that she describes as natural I think are grade B or BnC. 
I have purchased from Ultimate Jadeite in Etsy and it's a lovely shop.


----------



## Duyen

Thank you Suchi for your answer. I am quite tempted by wandajewelry’s jadeite bangles. However, I am not sure about the reliability of PNJ’s certifications.
Hence my initial question.


----------



## Pimpernel

Hello, fellow Jadephiles, has anyone had any experience with Ebay seller newcamway88? Thank you very much in advance!

(Some of you know I´m searching for a certified grade A red jadeite bangle - but they´re few and far between. This seller has several reds, but I am not even sure they *are* natural, untreated jadeite.)


----------



## dingobeast

Hi, Pimpernel-

I am not familiar with this seller, but I recommend doing some reading on jadeite, I learned so much from this guy when I was figuring out what jadeite is supposed to look like: https://www.jadeitejade.com/category/ask-arthur/jade-qs/

Red jadeite is not common, typically it comes from the outside of the jadeite boulder, so be careful and see if they let you return it if it turns out to be dyed or impregnated.



Pimpernel said:


> Hello, fellow Jadephiles, has anyone had any experience with Ebay seller newcamway88? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> (Some of you know I´m searching for a certified grade A red jadeite bangle - but they´re few and far between. This seller has several reds, but I am not even sure they *are* natural, untreated jadeite.)


nel-


----------



## dingobeast

Pimpernel said:


> Hello, fellow Jadephiles, has anyone had any experience with Ebay seller newcamway88? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> (Some of you know I´m searching for a certified grade A red jadeite bangle - but they´re few and far between. This seller has several reds, but I am not even sure they *are* natural, untreated jadeite.)



After looking at their jade, I would guarantee they are dyed and impregnated. They have a weird, fake jelly look.


----------



## dingobeast

These re typical red jadeite:

https://www.rubylane.com/item/1760476-1028/Carved-2-Tone-Red-White-Jadeite?search=1

https://www.rubylane.com/item/850416-221748/Vintage-Estate-Translucent-Mix78-Color-Jade?search=1



Pimpernel said:


> Hello, fellow Jadephiles, has anyone had any experience with Ebay seller newcamway88? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> (Some of you know I´m searching for a certified grade A red jadeite bangle - but they´re few and far between. This seller has several reds, but I am not even sure they *are* natural, untreated jadeite.)





dingobeast said:


> Hi, Pimpernel-
> 
> I am not familiar with this seller, but I recommend doing some reading on jadeite, I learned so much from this guy when I was figuring out what jadeite is supposed to look like: https://www.jadeitejade.com/category/ask-arthur/jade-qs/
> 
> Red jadeite is not common, typically it comes from the outside of the jadeite boulder, so be careful and see if they let you return it if it turns out to be dyed or impregnated.
> 
> 
> nel-


----------



## Pimpernel

@dingobeast, thank you very much for your advice and tips! Yes, that seller´s offerings *did* look  too bright and smooth  What about seller shishi.09 (also Ebay)? These four have caught my eye very much (quite low prices and great variation of pieces, from all-around carved or twisted to rough and "unfinished", which I actually like though it may go against aesthetical canon - guess I´m in the minority there) - what do you think, do any of these seem actually "100% natural jadeite", as purported?:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/58MM-100-Natural-YELLOW-JADEITE-jade-bracelet/253954831766

https://www.ebay.com/itm/58MM-Certi...nge-Jadeite-Bracelet-Jade-Bangle/263838837532

https://www.ebay.com/itm/60mm-100-Natural-orange-Jadeite-Bracelet-JADE-Bangle/263825300081

https://www.ebay.com/itm/60MM-100-Natural-RED-JADEITE-twist-jade-bracelet/263767542781


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Pimpernel said:


> @dingobeast, thank you very much for your advice and tips! Yes, that seller´s offerings *did* look  too bright and smooth  What about seller shishi.09 (also Ebay)? These four have caught my eye very much (quite low prices and great variation of pieces, from all-around carved or twisted to rough and "unfinished", which I actually like though it may go against aesthetical canon - guess I´m in the minority there) - what do you think, do any of these seem actually "100% natural jadeite", as purported?:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/58MM-100-Natural-YELLOW-JADEITE-jade-bracelet/253954831766
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/58MM-Certi...nge-Jadeite-Bracelet-Jade-Bangle/263838837532
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/60mm-100-Natural-orange-Jadeite-Bracelet-JADE-Bangle/263825300081
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/60MM-100-Natural-RED-JADEITE-twist-jade-bracelet/263767542781


I've dealt with shishi before... some of their jade is grade A BUT the bangles you posted all look color treated to me.
red is a diffiult color to get sometimes. and sometimes it is red but not as bright as ppl want it so it's heated and then it produces an off type "burnt" looking color that's kinda funky.
the bangles in that pic do not look unenhanced to me... not for that price anyway.
getting a grade a red bangle is pretty difficult. you might be able to find a somewhat yellow pricesone before an all red.....however-- not for the prices on these 4 listings that you posted.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Duyen said:


> Hi there,
> Thank you for that thread, that is so useful to newbies like me !
> Sorry Suchi, I do not know that shop
> I have been spying on that Etsy shop : wandajewelry2013
> Has anyone bought anything from them ?
> Thanks and have a happy day all !


hey there.
I have been looking at them on eBay....and I have to say A LOT of their bangles look treated and the ones that don't look treated seem to be way expensive for those grade As... a simple opaque that might go for around $100-250 USD is going for around  $650 from this seller.
if you buy from them... let us know!
I'm also looking at that seller, as i said, but a good deal of their bangles look to be treated imo


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi Dingobeast, antijade and gojade are the same seller. I recently purchased some small jadeite items from gojade and won an auction for some other jadeite bead from antijade and I got a message from him that he would combine the purchase from "their other account antijade" and send the items in one package. I am happy with both reasonably priced pieces. However, I do not know if there are quality or any other differences in the items between the two accounts.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

clairejune said:


> Here is the start list.  I have added  pros and cons section under each seller in order to give a better description of each seller.  I have tried to be as objective as possible.  As new experience comes, this list can be collectively updated.
> 
> Jadefinejewelry aka jojojade (2 sites)
> Pros; Huge selection of grade A jades, a jade processing factory which can help you find and even make a specific piece.
> Cons; It is a large company and operates like one, can take days to get back about inquiries, can be overpriced without negotiation.
> 
> GeGe Designs Etsy
> Pros; Wonderful seller, small selection of older, unworn jades which are grade A.  Interesting things, layaway and negotiation.
> Cons; Small selection.
> 
> Alohamemorabilia Etsy
> Pros; Sells vintage jades, (mostly grade A, be sure to ask), great value for the money, old mine material, layaway, negotiation.
> Cons; None
> 
> Ultimate Jadeite Etsy and Ebay
> Pros; Very kind seller, bangles with great qualities such as translucence for affordable prices sometimes because of minor other flaws, detailed descriptions and pictures.
> Cons; No negotiation.
> 
> 3jades Ebay
> Pros; Great selection of nephrite jade bangles and beads especially.  Best offer option, reasonable prices, interesting selection.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Jade Nature shop Ebay
> Pros; Wonderful selection of mostly jadeite jades, especially pendants, reasonable prices, best offer option, good pictures.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Enijew Ebay
> Pros; large selection of very affordable jades such as bangles and pendants, good service.
> Cons; Pictures are not the best.  Reported that items look better in person.
> 
> Suzanne's_Corner Ebay
> Pros; Large and interesting selection of A, B, and B/C jades, kind seller who is quick to fix mistakes, best offer option, sometimes accepts low offers on pieces.
> Cons; Very blurry pictures, Sometimes sends the wrong items, flaws are not clearly described or pictured, hard to see description of treatment. (look for 100% untreated jade instead of just jade under description.)
> 
> Unijade Ebay
> Pros; very affordable jade items, easy to contact, nice seller.Best offer option.
> Cons; Some items do not accurately show the flaws in pieces.
> 
> Gojade Ebay
> Pros; Large selection of very affordable jade pieces.  Descent seller, best offer option.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Preciousjadeite Etsy
> Pros; Medium selection of mostly jadeite pendants, very affordable, good pictures.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Desire Treasure both on Ebay and homesite
> Pros; Lovely selection of mostly light colored bangles, some pendants, some Nephrite jade, high quality, good pictures, detailed descriptions, negotiation, layaway, flexibility.
> Cons; Tends to mostly have bangles of a certain color range.
> 
> Eragem
> Pros; Fine selection of vintage jewelry with some jade from time to time. Negotiation and layaway.
> Cons; Some items seem expensive.
> 
> Allan from Jadedivers
> Pros; Wonderful person, a gem to deal with, fabulous artisan, hand made bangles, earrings and pendants, very rare and hard to find nephrite jades, some flexibility and negotiation, layaway, one of a kind custom work.
> Cons; None
> 
> GemtownUSA Ebay
> Pros; Great selection of jewelry and gems, mostly STONE bangles such as chalcedony, rose quartz and aquamarine.  Very reasonable prices.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Reikocrystalbeads
> Pros; Large and unusual selection of  mostly STONE jewelry such as bangles in interesting, harder to find stones. Reasonable prices.
> Cons; None
> 
> The Jade Mine
> Pros; Carries selection of Canadian Polar Nephrite Jade.  Interesting designs with some items, range of prices.
> Cons; None
> 
> Jadepeony Etsy
> Pros; Selection of Nephrite Jades, mostly Polar.  Range of prices, interesting designs.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Piccolinagems Ebay
> Pros; Wonderful, kind seller, small selection of high quality merchandise, good photos, make an offer option.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Mason Kay
> Pros; Lovely, high quality jades, custom work, jade testing, trunk shows throughout the U.S.
> Cons; Must either contact them for prices and items, or find a retail seller, established name which may be a part of the price.
> 
> Deborah Wilson
> Pros; Jade sculptor, selection of fine, artisan hand made jade bangles, pendants and earrings, jade workshops.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Jade Los angeles Ebay
> Pros; Nice selection of mostly jadeite but some nephrite.  Kind seller, best offer option, negotiation, good pictures.
> Cons; None.


Hi sire, how do you know their jade merchandise are all natural? like have you tried buying from one? And tested it with a Gemo aftr purchase?


----------



## GarrKelvinez

Is this a trusted seller? I was looking for a natural green mutton fat bangle but I'm not sure though

https://www.chinahao.com/Product/57...de_bracelet_jade_bracelet_green_jade_bracelet


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

suchi said:


> Hi, any idea about the Etsy shop Jaderabbitgems? Very pretty pieces and the price is affordable. The pieces are advertised as grade A.



Helloing to all!  Please avoid Jade Rabbit Gems.  I purchased a simple Pi Disc from them, and 13 days later, "Sara" has not even bothered to ship the item, and has admitted she hasn't.  She initially lied about the fake tracking number she had given me shortly after purchase, and DHL has steadfastly maintained they have never received anything from her, and there is no such tracking number.  Yesterday, 12 days after purchase, DHL contacted me to tell me that she had finally sent a pre-shipping notice to them, but with no indication as to when she would actually give them the item to ship.  They then said that the shipping time, if and when they receive the item, would be 14 to 21 days.  Sara blames all the delay on the Chinese New Year.  I have asked for a refund.  She still has the item.  I had a similar (but even worse!) shipping experience with Benjamart Maithong.  I recommend neither seller (Etsy).

During the same Chinese New Year, Nandar of Ultimate Jadeite had no problems sending a purchased bangle via DHL three-day shipping (at her cost), and the bangle is awesome, passes with a high-chime and an ultra-violet light test with flying colours, and I recommend Ultimate Jadeite highly.  The items may be pricier, but I think her pricing is fair, and the quality is first-rate.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

clairejune said:


> Here is the start list.  I have added  pros and cons section under each seller in order to give a better description of each seller.  I have tried to be as objective as possible.  As new experience comes, this list can be collectively updated.
> 
> Jadefinejewelry aka jojojade (2 sites)
> Pros; Huge selection of grade A jades, a jade processing factory which can help you find and even make a specific piece.
> Cons; It is a large company and operates like one, can take days to get back about inquiries, can be overpriced without negotiation.
> 
> GeGe Designs Etsy
> Pros; Wonderful seller, small selection of older, unworn jades which are grade A.  Interesting things, layaway and negotiation.
> Cons; Small selection.
> 
> Alohamemorabilia Etsy
> Pros; Sells vintage jades, (mostly grade A, be sure to ask), great value for the money, old mine material, layaway, negotiation.
> Cons; None
> 
> Ultimate Jadeite Etsy and Ebay
> Pros; Very kind seller, bangles with great qualities such as translucence for affordable prices sometimes because of minor other flaws, detailed descriptions and pictures.
> Cons; No negotiation.
> 
> 3jades Ebay
> Pros; Great selection of nephrite jade bangles and beads especially.  Best offer option, reasonable prices, interesting selection.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Jade Nature shop Ebay
> Pros; Wonderful selection of mostly jadeite jades, especially pendants, reasonable prices, best offer option, good pictures.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Enijew Ebay
> Pros; large selection of very affordable jades such as bangles and pendants, good service.
> Cons; Pictures are not the best.  Reported that items look better in person.
> 
> Suzanne's_Corner Ebay
> Pros; Large and interesting selection of A, B, and B/C jades, kind seller who is quick to fix mistakes, best offer option, sometimes accepts low offers on pieces.
> Cons; Very blurry pictures, Sometimes sends the wrong items, flaws are not clearly described or pictured, hard to see description of treatment. (look for 100% untreated jade instead of just jade under description.)
> 
> Unijade Ebay
> Pros; very affordable jade items, easy to contact, nice seller.Best offer option.
> Cons; Some items do not accurately show the flaws in pieces.
> 
> Gojade Ebay
> Pros; Large selection of very affordable jade pieces.  Descent seller, best offer option.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Preciousjadeite Etsy
> Pros; Medium selection of mostly jadeite pendants, very affordable, good pictures.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Desire Treasure both on Ebay and homesite
> Pros; Lovely selection of mostly light colored bangles, some pendants, some Nephrite jade, high quality, good pictures, detailed descriptions, negotiation, layaway, flexibility.
> Cons; Tends to mostly have bangles of a certain color range.
> 
> Eragem
> Pros; Fine selection of vintage jewelry with some jade from time to time. Negotiation and layaway.
> Cons; Some items seem expensive.
> 
> Allan from Jadedivers
> Pros; Wonderful person, a gem to deal with, fabulous artisan, hand made bangles, earrings and pendants, very rare and hard to find nephrite jades, some flexibility and negotiation, layaway, one of a kind custom work.
> Cons; None
> 
> GemtownUSA Ebay
> Pros; Great selection of jewelry and gems, mostly STONE bangles such as chalcedony, rose quartz and aquamarine.  Very reasonable prices.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Reikocrystalbeads
> Pros; Large and unusual selection of  mostly STONE jewelry such as bangles in interesting, harder to find stones. Reasonable prices.
> Cons; None
> 
> The Jade Mine
> Pros; Carries selection of Canadian Polar Nephrite Jade.  Interesting designs with some items, range of prices.
> Cons; None
> 
> Jadepeony Etsy
> Pros; Selection of Nephrite Jades, mostly Polar.  Range of prices, interesting designs.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Piccolinagems Ebay
> Pros; Wonderful, kind seller, small selection of high quality merchandise, good photos, make an offer option.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Mason Kay
> Pros; Lovely, high quality jades, custom work, jade testing, trunk shows throughout the U.S.
> Cons; Must either contact them for prices and items, or find a retail seller, established name which may be a part of the price.
> 
> Deborah Wilson
> Pros; Jade sculptor, selection of fine, artisan hand made jade bangles, pendants and earrings, jade workshops.
> Cons; None.
> 
> Jade Los angeles Ebay
> Pros; Nice selection of mostly jadeite but some nephrite.  Kind seller, best offer option, negotiation, good pictures.
> Cons; None.


jojojade does not respond to all my inquiries at all,can you believe it? I sent more than 20 emails already,who would buy from a non rewponding seller online?


----------



## Mr. Shinyshoes

Ruby In Paradise said:


> Helloing to all!  Please avoid Jade Rabbit Gems.  I purchased a simple Pi Disc from them, and 13 days later, "Sara" has not even bothered to ship the item, and has admitted she hasn't.  She initially lied about the fake tracking number she had given me shortly after purchase, and DHL has steadfastly maintained they have never received anything from her, and there is no such tracking number.  Yesterday, 12 days after purchase, DHL contacted me to tell me that she had finally sent a pre-shipping notice to them, but with no indication as to when she would actually give them the item to ship.  They then said that the shipping time, if and when they receive the item, would be 14 to 21 days.  Sara blames all the delay on the Chinese New Year.  I have asked for a refund.  She still has the item.  I had a similar (but even worse!) shipping experience with Benjamart Maithong.  I recommend neither seller (Etsy).
> 
> During the same Chinese New Year, Nandar of Ultimate Jadeite had no problems sending a purchased bangle via DHL three-day shipping (at her cost), and the bangle is awesome, passes with a high-chime and an ultra-violet light test with flying colours, and I recommend Ultimate Jadeite highly.  The items may be pricier, but I think her pricing is fair, and the quality is first-rate.




Yes, Jade Rabbit Gems.  I ordered two jadeite beaded bracelets from them...the photos were kind of deceiving.  The first bracelet looked much brighter and the green more Apple green in the pictures, but in person, the bracelet was noticeably muted and grayish.  With the second bracelet, the beads looked bigger in the photos, because of the angle in which they took the pictures.   But in real life, the beads are kind of small.  Ultimate Jadeite has nice jadeite pieces.  But I find them on the pricey side.


----------



## Mr. Shinyshoes

GarrKelvinez said:


> jojojade does not respond to all my inquiries at all,can you believe it? I sent more than 20 emails already,who would buy from a non rewponding seller online?




Gojade has a big selection of jadeite pieces, especially pendants.  The quality is medium.  High quality jadeite, not so much.  But the prices are reasonable and the seller is very responsive.  Shipments are fast.


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

Here is another seller to avoid...

MontanasPlace on Ruby Lane.  Her name is Jacquie.  She is getting negative reports online, and I can believe it after seeing this listing.

All of her jade looks treated to me, but especially the $165.00 deeply-coloured lavender jadeite bangle linked above.  She offers unconditional returns at any time after purchase, and that is probably what keeps the cops away from her door.

Cheers all...


----------



## Mr. Shinyshoes

Ruby In Paradise said:


> Helloing to all!  Please avoid Jade Rabbit Gems.  I purchased a simple Pi Disc from them, and 13 days later, "Sara" has not even bothered to ship the item, and has admitted she hasn't.  She initially lied about the fake tracking number she had given me shortly after purchase, and DHL has steadfastly maintained they have never received anything from her, and there is no such tracking number.  Yesterday, 12 days after purchase, DHL contacted me to tell me that she had finally sent a pre-shipping notice to them, but with no indication as to when she would actually give them the item to ship.  They then said that the shipping time, if and when they receive the item, would be 14 to 21 days.  Sara blames all the delay on the Chinese New Year.  I have asked for a refund.  She still has the item.  I had a similar (but even worse!) shipping experience with Benjamart Maithong.  I recommend neither seller (Etsy).
> 
> During the same Chinese New Year, Nandar of Ultimate Jadeite had no problems sending a purchased bangle via DHL three-day shipping (at her cost), and the bangle is awesome, passes with a high-chime and an ultra-violet light test with flying colours, and I recommend Ultimate Jadeite highly.  The items may be pricier, but I think her pricing is fair, and the quality is first-rate.



What was your experience with Benjamart Maithong?  I ordered a jadeite ring from her over two weeks ago, and still haven’t received it yet.  The tracking information she gives is sketchy.  It only tracks until it leaves Thailand.  After that, you can’t track it anymore.


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

Hi Shinyshoes...  I can't help but laugh a little, as it sounds like Benjamart Maithong is up to her usual tricks...

After waiting 16 days, Benjamart Maithong shipped me an empty bag.  SERIOUSLY.  An empty bag that she "forgot" to put the purchased item in.  When I wrote to her about this, she responded with disbelief and denial, then later wrote back that she "could now confirm my story" as she had just found the unsent item.  Insulted, and unwilling to wait out another long shipment from a woman who seems to have no time or respect for her customers, I asked for a refund.  I left negative feedback for her, but she responded with a looooooong "Oh poor me" self-righteous post that probably took longer to write than the time it would have taken to simply ship the order in a professional and timely manner.... that is, if she remembered to put the item IN before shipping it!  

It seems I dodged a bullet with both Benjamart Maithong, and Sara at Jade Rabbit Gems, as I have since read on these forum pages that both sellers deal in polymer impregnated jadeite jade (Type B, and B+C, not Type A, as advertised).  Their carelessness saved me the time and money of two return shipments.  Shinyshoes, if you are in the US, USPS Tracking WILL pick up the Thai tracking number and info as soon as your package reaches this country, and you will be able to resume the tracking of your package at USPS.com


----------



## Mr. Shinyshoes

Ruby In Paradise said:


> Hi Shinyshoes...  I can't help but laugh a little, as it sounds like Benjamart Maithong is up to her usual tricks...
> 
> After waiting 16 days, Benjamart Maithong shipped me an empty bag.  SERIOUSLY.  An empty bag that she "forgot" to put the purchased item in.  When I wrote to her about this, she responded with disbelief and denial, then later wrote back that she "could now confirm my story" as she had just found the unsent item.  Insulted, and unwilling to wait out another long shipment from a woman who seems to have no time or respect for her customers, I asked for a refund.  I left negative feedback for her, but she responded with a looooooong "Oh poor me" self-righteous post that probably took longer to write than the time it would have taken to simply ship the order in a professional and timely manner.... that is, if she remembered to put the item IN before shipping it!
> 
> It seems I dodged a bullet with both Benjamart Maithong, and Sara at Jade Rabbit Gems, as I have since read on these forum pages that both sellers deal in polymer impregnated jadeite jade (Type B, and B+C, not Type A, as advertised).  Their carelessness saved me the time and money of two return shipments.  Shinyshoes, if you are in the US, USPS Tracking WILL pick up the Thai tracking number and info as soon as your package reaches this country, and you will be able to resume the tracking of your package at USPS.com


 
Thanks for the info Ruby.  Yeah, I’ve been waiting over two weeks now and the rings still haven’t arrived.  Have you ever bought anything from Wanda Jewelry on Etsy?  Three months ago, I bought a “honey yellow” jadeite ring, in 18 k gold, for $400+.   When I got the ring, I noticed that there were a few faint, hairline fractures on the surface of the stone, faint, but detectable.  I noticed that along these lines, there was orange pigmentation that was different from the honey color of the stone itself.  I suspect the stone has been dyed.  I talked to someone named Julie and she said “the stone is natural.  Natural means undated and untreated.”  I told her that’s not necessarily true, as natural stone’s can still be dyed.  She didn’t respond.  I couldn’t get a refund.  I’ve been dealing with a Mr. Lee on EBay at his store in Luohe, China, and he is very nice.  His jadeite is pretty good quality and the workmanship is superb.  The store or seller is leyingh.   His other stores are lenotrade and trebrequi.  The photos are a little enhanced though, so be careful.


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

Mr. Shinyshoes said:


> Thanks for the info Ruby.  Yeah, I’ve been waiting over two weeks now and the rings still haven’t arrived.  Have you ever bought anything from Wanda Jewelry on Etsy?



Shinyshoes, my best advice to you, and to all, is to purchase an ultraviolet torch (flashlight) and LOOK at the jadeite jade piece you have purchased with the torch set to ultraviolet light.  If you see any part of the jadeite that displays as BRIGHT NEON BLUE, send it back, and get a refund.  The BRIGHT NEON BLUE is showing you that the item is either filled with polymer to increase translucence, or cracks in the piece have been GLUED, treated with glue, etc.  Make sure to WIPE DOWN the piece before viewing it in ultraviolet light, as any lint on it will also show you a bright blue.

The torch/flashlight will be invaluable to you!  I bought mine on Amazon for US $19.50 - you gave no indication of your location, but have you tried recapturing your tracking info stateside, if in USA?  Please do not buy from someone who enhances their photos (re: Mr. Lee).  Just say no, unless you do not mind having treated jadeite jade.  Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Shinyshoes

Ruby In Paradise said:


> View attachment 4366099
> View attachment 4366099
> 
> 
> Shinyshoes, my best advice to you, and to all, is to purchase an ultraviolet torch (flashlight) and LOOK at the jadeite jade piece you have purchased with the torch set to ultraviolet light.  If you see any part of the jadeite that displays as BRIGHT NEON BLUE, send it back, and get a refund.  The BRIGHT NEON BLUE is showing you that the item is either filled with polymer to increase translucence, or cracks in the piece have been GLUED, treated with glue, etc.  Make sure to WIPE DOWN the piece before viewing it in ultraviolet light, as any lint on it will also show you a bright blue.
> 
> The torch/flashlight will be invaluable to you!  I bought mine on Amazon for US $19.50 - you gave no indication of your location, but have you tried recapturing your tracking info stateside, if in USA?  Please do not buy from someone who enhances their photos (re: Mr. Lee).  Just say no, unless you do not mind having treated jadeite jade.  Cheers!



Thanks for the ultraviolet flash torch info.  I will certainly look into it.  My advice is to avoid Wanda Jewelry on Etsy, or any jade seller coming out of Georgia.  They sell treated jadeite, but sell it as “natural untreated”.  For example, Wanda Jewelry sells deep lavender jadeite rings for $150.   Yeah, right.  Ultimate Jadeite seems legitimate, but Nandar takes forever to respond to my messages, and sometimes she doesn’t.  I wanted to buy a jadeite pendant from her, but needed more information and more photos.  She never responded.  I messaged her a second time.  Still no reply.  I ended up buying from another seller.  
Have you ever dealt with Koojade?  They got nice jadeite pieces, but they’re on the pricey side.  Also, I noticed they say they’re based in Taiwan, but I saw a pendant on their website that was the same pendant advertised by Lenotrade, a China-based company.  I wonder if Koojade does business with the China company?


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

Mr. Shinyshoes said:

"My advice is to avoid Wanda Jewelry on Etsy, or any jade seller coming out of Georgia.  They sell treated jadeite, but sell it as “natural untreated.”

I'm going to jump in here with a caveat: Dave Mathis DBA Tradewinds Antiques of Peachtree City, Georgia deals legitimately in Asian antiques and art, and is honest.  A member of my family has done business with him, and recommends him highly.

Don't wipe out an entire state because of one dishonest seller, please.  Georgia is a big state.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hello!
Thanks for the UV torch info, Ruby! Sounds useful. 

Has anyone here dealt with BohoGemStudio on Etsy? I asked a question about a "jadeite" bangle that had little info posted about it: whether it is Grade A and if they accept returns if a lab test reveals that it treated /not jadeite and I got a long sob story from "Stella" about the high cost of jadeite testing and an even longer sob story about their costs for long return times, which I wasn't even asking about. A lab test turnaround time has been about a week for me from Mason Kay and the shop is supposedly located in Colorado! They seem fishy for not giving a straight answer, but I wanted to know if anyone here knows more about them.

Also, avoid seller furbelow2014 "Somkhit Viarasilpa" on Ebay. They advertised a grade A untreated, undyed jadeite bangle for $300 and sent a bangle that was clearly soapstone. When I let him know this and asked to return for a full refund he offered a small reduction in price to keep the bangle which was unacceptable (pay $200 for soapstone!!!) and insisted on the refund. Then he stopped replying. The pictures of it were clearly color enhanced as well. Now I have to ask Ebay to step in and hope to get the refund from them.


----------



## Lulafleur

Hi! I'm looking for buying this bangle from "https://www.etsy.com/se-en/listing/673289087/grade-a-jade-bangle54-mm-untreated" do you have any experience with this seller? is the price to high? Looking from a bangle that is not to Heavy and apx 10 mm with.(Prefferable violet) do you have any recomendations? Many thanks in advance! Kind Regards Kristin


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

Lulafleur said:


> Hi! I'm looking for buying this bangle from "https://www.etsy.com/se-en/listing/673289087/grade-a-jade-bangle54-mm-untreated" do you have any experience with this seller? is the price to high? Looking from a bangle that is not to Heavy and apx 10 mm with.(Prefferable violet) do you have any recomendations? Many thanks in advance! Kind Regards Kristin



I have never even seen that seller before, but that sure is a beautiful bangle!  That's the kind you put on, and wear for months or years at a time.    Seems a bit pricey - do they negotiate their prices at all?


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

> Looking from a bangle that is not to Heavy and apx 10 mm with.(Prefferable violet) do you have any recomendations? Many thanks in advance! Kind Regards Kristin



**The next day**

Kristin, rather than spend $1K on this bracelet, and you really want lavender/violet jadeite, I would contact Nandar at Ultimate Jadeite.  Tell her your price range and colour desire, as she probably has some in that price range, perhaps even for less.  UltJ is tried and true, and I can say from experience that they do not sell treated jade; they don't even sell untreated jade with "glue in the cracks".  Nandar is gracious, and she will spend all the time (and extra photos) you need before making your decision.  UltJ is a foolproof option.  They have a website, along with both Etsy and eBay stores.

Cheers!


----------



## jadeitebear

Lulafleur, let us know how your dealings with this seller BofungJewelry go if you pursue it. 

I recently messaged the same seller BofungJewelry, "Rony" about a bangle before trying to purchase and I am glad I did because he got back to me saying the bangle I was interested in was already purchased through his "real shop" and he would look for others like it to suggest to me. I'm glad I checked beforehand as I would not want the headache of trying to get my money back (some etsy reviewers of the shop mention in the comments that he does not give money for returns and only offers exchanges!) I cannot attest to the authenticity or quality of his jade though, so I would be interested to find out.

If there is something UJ or another reputable seller has that suits your preferences I would second Ruby in Paradise to go for that seller instead. Alas, my size is a bit of a tricky one and I have to try unknown sellers, if I want to find anything!

I have just asked to purchase a bangle from JadeEmporium on Etsy but made sure they put in writing they would honor a full refund if the bangle does not test Type A (they did not have a certificate). It is for sure going to MasonKay as soon as it arrives and back if not genuine. Will let you know as soon as I find out if their word is good. 

Let me know if you have had dealings with JadeEmporium in the past, or if this one looks fishy to you.


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

I would also like to recommend eBay seller songsong0104.  This woman also sells under another name on eBay, but since she posts as a collector and jade lover on The Jade Thread with her eBay username, I won't mention it.  She has never "marketed" herself or her products in any way here, but I like her a lot, and don't want her to have any troubles.  She sells Type A jadeite jewelry, and I have purchased several items from her.  Her prices are good, but be aware that in the lower under-$50 dollar price range, she sells technically untreated jadeite, but if "cracks" are mentioned in the listing, the cracks have usually been glue reinforced (by the original carver).  In the $100+ range, you can trust that the jade is untreated, no polymer, no dyes.  I have a few great Type A bangles from her, but I have also purchased "fun jade" bangles that are untreated, but UV light reveals that cracks have been glued.  The "fun jade" bangles are beautiful, and otherwise untreated.  As long as you don't go dancing in a nightclub with a black light on the dance floor, no one would ever be able to tell, lol.  I have had two of the over-$100 dollar jade bangles from her tested in the US, and the reports came back Type A untreated.  This seller grew up in a family in the jade industry in China, and is a genuinely sweet person as well.  She accepts returns, although I have never wanted to return anything.  She also sells lots of nephrite jade, but I am a serious Burmese Jadeite lover (it's my drug of choice, lol), so I haven't purchased any of her Hetian offerings.  Cheers to all!  

PS - She is located in the US, so no expensive shipping costs, or long waits... she seems to ship right after you buy something from her.  She's faaaast!


----------



## jadeitebear

Ruby In Paradise said:


> I would also like to recommend eBay seller songsong0104.  This woman also sells under another name on eBay, but since she posts as a collector and jade lover on The Jade Thread with her eBay username, I won't mention it.  She has never "marketed" herself or her products in any way here, but I like her a lot, and don't want her to have any troubles.  She sells Type A jadeite jewelry, and I have purchased several items from her.  Her prices are good, but be aware that in the lower under-$50 dollar price range, she sells technically untreated jadeite, but if "cracks" are mentioned in the listing, the cracks have usually been glue reinforced (by the original carver).  In the $100+ range, you can trust that the jade is untreated, no polymer, no dyes.  I have a few great Type A bangles from her, but I have also purchased "fun jade" bangles that are untreated, but UV light reveals that cracks have been glued.  The "fun jade" bangles are beautiful, and otherwise untreated.  As long as you don't go dancing in a nightclub with a black light on the dance floor, no one would ever be able to tell, lol.  I have had two of the over-$100 dollar jade bangles from her tested in the US, and the reports came back Type A untreated.  This seller grew up in a family in the jade industry in China, and is a genuinely sweet person as well.  She accepts returns, although I have never wanted to return anything.  She also sells lots of nephrite jade, but I am a serious Burmese Jadeite lover (it's my drug of choice, lol), so I haven't purchased any of her Hetian offerings.  Cheers to all!
> 
> PS - She is located in the US, so no expensive shipping costs, or long waits... she seems to ship right after you buy something from her.  She's faaaast!



Thank you Ruby in Paradise, for the review. This is super helpful. Also, will be investing in a black light flashlight (Thanks to your suggestion above.) for looking at what is in those bangle cracks!  (BTW this comment is in no way aimed at songsong0104. I second Ruby's positive opinion of her as I have purchased from one of her accounts in the past and have found her to be an attentive and knowledgeable seller and her prices are amazing.)

An update on my dealings with JadeEmporium: the bangle in my previous post arrived and it chimes beautifully, passes the metal scratch and density tests with flying colors (I have not checked fluorescence) and it is off to the lab for further testing. In the mean time, I am getting the run around from them about another bangle. So the jury is still out.

Thanks for sharing your experiences with those less known sellers!


----------



## jadeitebear

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 4039546
> View attachment 4039547
> View attachment 4039548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Jadies, things didn't go well with gojade. I politely emailed with my concerns of the pale color, surface flaws and something I didn't tell you all: it glows like a Christmas tree under UV. That made them quite upset that I was implying that it was not Grade A. They were very offended and said that it couldn't be possible that it was polymer or color powder since they don't do that at their factory. Said I could return it (my cost) to an address in California if I wanted. Here are some photos I took of the fluorescence-- see what you think. My others are inert, BTW.



So I have been playing with my new UV flashlight and my jade collection and noticed the same thing reported above by LunaDoo: all my pieces from gojade have some UV spots that glow. The glow is concentrated only in some areas or lines and present on all their pieces I have (I seem to have acquired a bunch of their jade beaded bracelets, bangles and a few pendants across price ranges). The glow is concentrated where there are surface or deeper imperfections and concave areas in carvings and not so much inside stone lines (not like UV fluorescent glue). Gojade is pretty good at disclosing stone cracks and the UV glow is not in the cracks I can see under regular light in some beads with stone lines I have from them.

There are also other very small spots that seem like they fluoresce in many jades but these are like the fly's wings that one sees under regular light when the light reflects on tiny spots and flashes back. This happens with UV light too but it is reflected UV and not actual fluorescence so I am not talking about this. The areas that glow in the gojade jadeite are much bigger.



LunaDoo said:


> Hey, I think I figured it out! It IS wax, and when I used the LED UV light along with a desk lamp, I could see that the fluorescent pattern matches with the surface imperfections on the bangle. So, nothing is "inside" glowing. Whew. Ok.
> Although, it's not as nice of a polished surface as it could be (understatement) and "small flaw" was mentioned, I feel somewhat better.



I thought gojade is generally considered reputable for medium quality A grade jadeite. Has anyone else seen this in their jades? Do people know more and if this is indeed smoothing wax and OK for A grade (it is foreign matter in the jade after all) or should gojade be avoided? Other A grade jadeite I have acquired from various sellers does not glow like this.


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

There is only one way to find out, Bear... soak the jade piece in a small bowl of pure acetone for a bit... brush areas with a soft tooth brush, then wash it off with liquid soap and water.  If it is glue, it will fade, and possibly run into other areas of the piece.  But some of the glue will be gone.  Maybe even a lot of it.  I have removed the glue from an inside crack on a carved bangle that way.  It's chemical free now, baby!  But it was just that one area that was treated.  Glue will look "psychedelic poster in black light circa 1967", but wax might appear simply light blue, I don't know!  If you don't want to risk anything, wear the bracelet or piece often, particularly in a warm shower or bath, daily.  If it is beeswax or parafin, it will fade over time.  Glue won't change a bit.

PS:  You sure got that UV torch fasssst!  You will love it!  The white light can locate tiny dropped items in carpet, etc., like you wouldn't believe!!  The yellow light is awesome for seriously looking into the crystal formations inside your jadeite, and you will keep discovering additional uses for the torch, I'm sure!


----------



## jadeitebear

Ruby In Paradise said:


> There is only one way to find out, Bear... soak the jade piece in a small bowl of pure acetone for a bit... brush areas with a soft tooth brush, then wash it off with liquid soap and water.  If it is glue, it will fade, and possibly run into other areas of the piece.  But some of the glue will be gone.  Maybe even a lot of it.  I have removed the glue from an inside crack on a carved bangle that way.  It's chemical free now, baby!  But it was just that one area that was treated.  Glue will look "psychedelic poster in black light circa 1967", but wax might appear simply light blue, I don't know!  If you don't want to risk anything, wear the bracelet or piece often, particularly in a warm shower or bath, daily.  If it is beeswax or parafin, it will fade over time.  Glue won't change a bit.
> 
> PS:  You sure got that UV torch fasssst!  You will love it!  The white light can locate tiny dropped items in carpet, etc., like you wouldn't believe!!  The yellow light is awesome for seriously looking into the crystal formations inside your jadeite, and you will keep discovering additional uses for the torch, I'm sure!


Thank you Ruby! Nice work on getting your bangle chemicals free! Those are great ideas. I did not even think about finding small items in the carpet. I am always re-stringing something and dropping beads on the floor. lol!


----------



## jadeitebear

It's buyer beware when dealing with JadeEmporium on Etsy. 
The bangle they sold me as grade A jadeite was determined to be treated after all (grade B polymer treated but not dyed) by Mason Kay. But honestly, it would not have taken a lab to notice that it glows throughout under UV, just my new favorite toy (UV flashlight). So the seller either is that ignorant or unscrupulous to list it as grade A. Only after I purchased it with the agreement that I would get it tested and return if treated, did they have the nerve to message me to say, "The chances of this one being genuine A grade are 50/50"! It did not say that on the listing. At least I can returning it for a refund. I don't even mind the cost of sending it to the lab and playing around with it and the flashlight - it was a lesson for me. I am just worried that they would try to sell it to another unsuspecting customer at grade A jadeite prices.


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

I think I am avoiding the polymer impregnation incidents by virtue of the colour factor: emerald green is beautiful, but it doesn't appeal to me very much, I prefer celadon, and light apple, blue hues, moss in snow... I don't care for lavender much either.  It seems emerald, lavender, and white is where the Bs and B+Cs keep turning up most often.


----------



## jadeitebear

A shoutout to JadeBeautyLady on Etsy. I think her shop is relatively new and but she has a few beautiful pieces including some that are a nice deep lavender. Not cheap though and I got this green one. Came with a certificate and you can order a second certificate from her from an Australian testing lab for an additional $150 after purchase (of course). I did not bother, just got the original certificate it came with so may send it to get a US certificate at some point in the future but I am happy with the purchase as is. Cleo was very responsive, nice and flexible on the price. Also sent a free lavender cab gift.


----------



## Jadegirl

What beautiful colours, Bear!!  I like this very much!   

...like the colours of Springtime!


----------



## suchi

Hi,  anyone got anything from ginger coast in etsy?  I am considering a few pieces but some of the prices seem too good for grade A jadeite.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi Suchi. 

I have not bought from her, though she was referred to me by some Jadies here as a reputable seller (I almost bough a bangle but it turned out to be the wrong size - my mistake). So while I cannot vouch for her jade personally, I find her very responsive and professional and I think she offers certification. I'll leave it others to add comments if they know more, but looking at her pieces the colors (mostly blue) and other interesting patterns tend not to be the ones most frequently faked. 

That said, I would ask questions and ask for pictures especially of any stone lines /defects present and ask if she will provide a certificate from a reputable agency with the purchase. I don't think she accepts returns as the jade is supposed to be "brand new" so getting a piece under the condition that you can return if your lab determines it is not Grade A is not an option. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide


----------



## suchi

jadeitebear said:


> Hi Suchi.
> 
> I have not bought from her, though she was referred to me by some Jadies here as a reputable seller (I almost bough a bangle but it turned out to be the wrong size - my mistake). So while I cannot vouch for her jade personally, I find her very responsive and professional and I think she offers certification. I'll leave it others to add comments if they know more, but looking at her pieces the colors (mostly blue) and other interesting patterns tend not to be the ones most frequently faked.
> 
> That said, I would ask questions and ask for pictures especially of any stone lines /defects present and ask if she will provide a certificate from a reputable agency with the purchase. I don't think she accepts returns as the jade is supposed to be "brand new" so getting a piece under the condition that you can return if your lab determines it is not Grade A is not an option.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide


Thank you! I absolutely loved some pendants but was unsure since compared with other reputable sellers, the price seemed too good to be true. I am planning to make a small purchase now.


----------



## jadeitebear

narya said:


> Hi, has anyone bought from ebay seller shishi.09? Are their jadeite Grade A?



Hi Narya, I purchased a bangle from shishi_09 a few months ago. It was grade A, however be aware that some of the listing titles that say "Certified" look treated and when you look at the description further down it does not specifically say Grade A or there is no certificate in the pictures. So make sure that the listing says "Grade A" in the description and also ask questions about the quality. The bangle I got (under $50 US) checked out as grade A but had a very noticeable crack that was felt with a fingernail. I contacted him about it and he was very responsive and ended up giving a partial refund. So be aware of what the quality is for the price and some of the better looking bangles seem questionable.


----------



## DrBoBo

I love Allan Spehar, Ultimate Jadeite and Ginger Coast Jewelry on Etsy. Ginger Coast is a relatively new seller (with lots of amazing Guatemalan blue pieces), but does a great job listing her items correctly and they're always grade A. I love the pieces I got from her, all reasonably priced too.

Just recently, had a horrid experience with GradeJadebyMelody. Supposedly she shipped from China, but my item arrived from a US address. (Seems to me that she has some random friends shipping look-alike bangles from the US to US customers). She sent me a completely different item from what I ordered, with an entirely different serial number. She refused to refund my money, but instead argued that serial numbers do not matter because they print the certificates themselves at home... I ended up shipping the item back to China. In addition to being a complete different shape, color and serial number, it was clearly not Jade. PayPal refunded my money and Etsy profusely appologized, but she is still in the platform.


----------



## Jadegirl

Although I have no personal experience with this seller, this listing would hit #1 on a "Top 10 Jadeite Sellers You Should Probably Not Trust" list.

$39,000 (plus $4.49 shipping - that part really cracks me up).

I forget how many millions of dollars the Barbara Hutton Fei Cui bangle sold for at its most recent HK auction, but that bangle was not as perfect as this one... and the listing title is a hoot.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0719PN4J9/ref=pe_1098610_137717230_cm_rv_rej_eml_dp


----------



## jadeitebear

DrBoBo said:


> I love Allan Spehar, Ultimate Jadeite and Ginger Coast Jewelry on Etsy. Ginger Coast is a relatively new seller (with lots of amazing Guatemalan blue pieces), but does a great job listing her items correctly and they're always grade A. I love the pieces I got from her, all reasonably priced too.
> 
> Just recently, had a horrid experience with GradeJadebyMelody. Supposedly she shipped from China, but my item arrived from a US address. (Seems to me that she has some random friends shipping look-alike bangles from the US to US customers). She sent me a completely different item from what I ordered, with an entirely different serial number. She refused to refund my money, but instead argued that serial numbers do not matter because they print the certificates themselves at home... I ended up shipping the item back to China. In addition to being a complete different shape, color and serial number, it was clearly not Jade. PayPal refunded my money and Etsy profusely appologized, but she is still in the platform.


Thanks, DrBoBo! Will know to watch out of them, what an awful experience. Thanks for posting.

Has anyone dealt with the JadeiteRoom on Etsy? They are a new seller on the platform claiming to have an online business in HK and are expanding online. They have a large selection of bangles and other items in interesting jadeite colors in the mid quality range. The prices are in line with most sellers too. They claim it is all certified Grade A but there are no certificates shown in pictures. I am interested to know if they are legit.


----------



## DrBoBo

suchi said:


> Thank you! I absolutely loved some pendants but was unsure since compared with other reputable sellers, the price seemed too good to be true. I am planning to make a small purchase now.


 I have, Ginger Coast is legit! I bought 3 bangles from her over the years, all exactly as described. She has a lot of Guatemalan blue. I highly recommend her, all my pieces from her tested type A. With that's said... In her listing/profile, she does say that she carries mid range and to expect clouds and stone lines. I find this to be the case in some of her Burmese pieces (my lavender bangle). Her Guatemalan blue pieces have been great though, but I would closely examine the pics before purchasing for imperfections.


----------



## jadeitelite

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks, DrBoBo! Will know to watch out of them, what an awful experience. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with the JadeiteRoom on Etsy? They are a new seller on the platform claiming to have an online business in HK and are expanding online. They have a large selection of bangles and other items in interesting jadeite colors in the mid quality range. The prices are in line with most sellers too. They claim it is all certified Grade A but there are no certificates shown in pictures. I am interested to know if they are legit.


This forum has been so useful to me that I decided to sign up and contribute!  I purchased a jadeite bangle from JadeiteRoom on July 22nd and received it a week later in California.  I did receive a laminated card from Zhongwei Jewelry and Jade Quality Inspection Center and when I checked their website, it seemed liked a legitimate lab since they had photos of the equipment that they use.  Unfortunately, all their text is in Chinese, so I could only go by the photos.


----------



## DrBoBo

jadeitelite said:


> This forum has been so useful to me that I decided to sign up and contribute!  I purchased a jadeite bangle from JadeiteRoom on July 22nd and received it a week later in California.  I did receive a laminated card from Zhongwei Jewelry and Jade Quality Inspection Center and when I checked their website, it seemed liked a legitimate lab since they had photos of the equipment that they use.  Unfortunately, all their text is in Chinese, so I could only go by the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511676
> View attachment 4511677
> View attachment 4511678


Beautiful bangle! I love the size, so feminine.


----------



## jadeitebear

jadeitelite said:


> This forum has been so useful to me that I decided to sign up and contribute!  I purchased a jadeite bangle from JadeiteRoom on July 22nd and received it a week later in California.  I did receive a laminated card from Zhongwei Jewelry and Jade Quality Inspection Center and when I checked their website, it seemed liked a legitimate lab since they had photos of the equipment that they use.  Unfortunately, all their text is in Chinese, so I could only go by the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511676
> View attachment 4511677
> View attachment 4511678


Thanks, jadeitelite! You can translate the page with your browser. This should help reading at least some of the text.
Your bangle is beautiful. I like the translucency and splash of green floating color. it is a very calm watery effect. I'm glad you received it and are happy with the credentials.


----------



## Ilmerchante

Mr. Shinyshoes said:


> Thanks for the info Ruby.  Yeah, I’ve been waiting over two weeks now and the rings still haven’t arrived.  Have you ever bought anything from Wanda Jewelry on Etsy?  Three months ago, I bought a “honey yellow” jadeite ring, in 18 k gold, for $400+.   When I got the ring, I noticed that there were a few faint, hairline fractures on the surface of the stone, faint, but detectable.  I noticed that along these lines, there was orange pigmentation that was different from the honey color of the stone itself.  I suspect the stone has been dyed.  I talked to someone named Julie and she said “the stone is natural.  Natural means undated and untreated.”  I told her that’s not necessarily true, as natural stone’s can still be dyed.  She didn’t respond.  I couldn’t get a refund.  I’ve been dealing with a Mr. Lee on EBay at his store in Luohe, China, and he is very nice.  His jadeite is pretty good quality and the workmanship is superb.  The store or seller is leyingh.   His other stores are lenotrade and trebrequi.  The photos are a little enhanced though, so be careful.



Leyingh, https://www.ebay.com/usr/leyingh?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
Trebru_qu8zi, https://www.ebay.com/usr/trebru_qu8zi
Lenotrade-no.3, https://www.ebay.com/usr/lenotrade-no.3

ARE THE SAME STORE!


----------



## jadeitelite

I would like to recommend a brick and mortar store in Hong Kong that you can contact via email or through Facebook.  The store is Mei Mei Wonbow and I found out about them via a travel article where to buy jade in Hong Kong.  I reached out to them via Facebook and specifically requested a 50mm inner diameter jadeite bangle with a width of less than 7mm.  I also wanted to get the most translucent bangle I could for my $5K budget.  After communicating with Ziennifer for a week, she sent me three photos of which I chose my perfect bangle.  I wired my payment and within three days of receiving my payment, I received my bangle in California.  So if you are looking for a particular jadeite bangle that you cannot find on online stores, I highly recommend contacting Mei Mei Wonbow.
	

		
			
		

		
	



https://www.facebook.com/meimeiwonbow/


----------



## jadeitebear

Hello Jadies! I wanted to say a few things about JadeiteRoom, the seller on Etsy that opened an online shop earlier this year. They say they wanted to expand their existing brick and mortar business in HK claiming to be the "BEST place to buy affordable GRADE A JADE"
I really liked a bangle they had but was not sure about them as a new seller and decided to wait until I heard more. So I placed the bangle in my "favorites" on Etsy and one or two people on these threads eventually reported shopping there and that their jade checked out so I decided to go for it. I went to look at the bangle again and noticed that in the mean time the price had gone up by $200. I really liked it and after much thought, it was not cheap, decided to buy it.
I had also placed a couple of other bangles of theirs in my favorites (did not want to buy them, but to keep an eye out as another jadie was considering one of these  ) and noticed that within 1-2 weeks their prices (and also the price of another bangle that was really nice but not my size I had not favored) had been marked up considerably (20% -50%) and by as much as $1000 USD in one case.
So I decided to run a little experiment. I added a random bangle of their inventory to my favorites. Sure enough, within 2 weeks the seller changed the price up from $300 to $500 on just that bangle. Other bangles of theirs prices' did not change during that time.
It is the seller's right to change the price of their items and you might argue this is "supply and demand" but there is no demand, I just randomly "liked" some bangle. Since opening, the prices of many of their bangles have gone up and are now on par with Ultimate Jadeite which I find to be pricey for medium quality jadeite, UJ has excellent customer service, so people like them, whatever.
I find JadeiteRoom's seller tactics to be a bit shady and wanted people to know about them here. In their defense though, unlike UJ, they do send certificates with their lower priced bangles.

Please let people know if you have noticed a similar thing.

Here is the bangle:


----------



## DrBoBo

Thank you so much, such a great recommendation! Also, your bangle is gorgeous! 


jadeitelite said:


> I would like to recommend a brick and mortar store in Hong Kong that you can contact via email or through Facebook.  The store is Mei Mei Wonbow and I found out about them via a travel article where to buy jade in Hong Kong.  I reached out to them via Facebook and specifically requested a 50mm inner diameter jadeite bangle with a width of less than 7mm.  I also wanted to get the most translucent bangle I could for my $5K budget.  After communicating with Ziennifer for a week, she sent me three photos of which I chose my perfect bangle.  I wired my payment and within three days of receiving my payment, I received my bangle in California.  So if you are looking for a particular jadeite bangle that you cannot find on online stores, I highly recommend contacting Mei Mei Wonbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540815
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/meimeiwonbow/


----------



## DrBoBo

Awful. Thank you for alerting us, definitely useful to know!! 


jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies! I wanted to say a few things about JadeiteRoom, the seller on Etsy that opened an online shop earlier this year. They say they wanted to expand their existing brick and mortar business in HK claiming to be the "BEST place to buy affordable GRADE A JADE"
> I really liked a bangle they had but was not sure about them as a new seller and decided to wait until I heard more. So I placed the bangle in my "favorites" on Etsy and one or two people on these threads eventually reported shopping there and that their jade checked out so I decided to go for it. I went to look at the bangle again and noticed that in the mean time the price had gone up by $200. I really liked it and after much thought, it was not cheap, decided to buy it.
> I had also placed a couple of other bangles of theirs in my favorites (did not want to buy them, but to keep an eye out as another jadie was considering one of these  ) and noticed that within 1-2 weeks their prices (and also the price of another bangle that was really nice but not my size I had not favored) had been marked up considerably (20% -50%) and by as much as $1000 USD in one case.
> So I decided to run a little experiment. I added a random bangle of their inventory to my favorites. Sure enough, within 2 weeks the seller changed the price up from $300 to $500 on just that bangle. Other bangles of theirs prices' did not change during that time.
> It is the seller's right to change the price of their items and you might argue this is "supply and demand" but there is no demand, I just randomly "liked" some bangle. Since opening, the prices of many of their bangles have gone up and are now on par with Ultimate Jadeite which I find to be pricey for medium quality jadeite, UJ has excellent customer service, so people like them, whatever.
> I find JadeiteRoom's seller tactics to be a bit shady and wanted people to know about them here. In their defense though, unlike UJ, they do send certificates with their lower priced bangles and the jade seems to check out.
> 
> Please let people know if you have noticed a similar thing.
> 
> Here is the bangle:
> View attachment 4573322


----------



## jadeitelite

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies! I wanted to say a few things about JadeiteRoom, the seller on Etsy that opened an online shop earlier this year. They say they wanted to expand their existing brick and mortar business in HK claiming to be the "BEST place to buy affordable GRADE A JADE"
> I really liked a bangle they had but was not sure about them as a new seller and decided to wait until I heard more. So I placed the bangle in my "favorites" on Etsy and one or two people on these threads eventually reported shopping there and that their jade checked out so I decided to go for it. I went to look at the bangle again and noticed that in the mean time the price had gone up by $200. I really liked it and after much thought, it was not cheap, decided to buy it.
> I had also placed a couple of other bangles of theirs in my favorites (did not want to buy them, but to keep an eye out as another jadie was considering one of these  ) and noticed that within 1-2 weeks their prices (and also the price of another bangle that was really nice but not my size I had not favored) had been marked up considerably (20% -50%) and by as much as $1000 USD in one case.
> So I decided to run a little experiment. I added a random bangle of their inventory to my favorites. Sure enough, within 2 weeks the seller changed the price up from $300 to $500 on just that bangle. Other bangles of theirs prices' did not change during that time.
> It is the seller's right to change the price of their items and you might argue this is "supply and demand" but there is no demand, I just randomly "liked" some bangle. Since opening, the prices of many of their bangles have gone up and are now on par with Ultimate Jadeite which I find to be pricey for medium quality jadeite, UJ has excellent customer service, so people like them, whatever.
> I find JadeiteRoom's seller tactics to be a bit shady and wanted people to know about them here. In their defense though, unlike UJ, they do send certificates with their lower priced bangles and the jade seems to check out.
> 
> Please let people know if you have noticed a similar thing.
> 
> Here is the bangle:
> View attachment 4573322


Hi, since I was one of the people that vouched for jadeiteroom, I went back to their store to check the price on a particular bangle that I was interested in, but did not buy or put in my favorites list.  It was $600 back in July and $780 right now, so I do agree that her prices have definitely gone up.  As for raising the price just because someone placed it in their favorites list, I don't think that is a practice that promotes goodwill towards the seller.


----------



## jadeitebear

DrBoBo said:


> Thank you so much, such a great recommendation! Also, your bangle is gorgeous!


Thank you, DrBoBo . I like it enough but I hope I did not pay too much. 


jadeitelite said:


> Hi, since I was one of the people that vouched for jadeiteroom, I went back to their store to check the price on a particular bangle that I was interested in, but did not buy or put in my favorites list.  It was $600 back in July and $780 right now, so I do agree that her prices have definitely gone up.  As for raising the price just because someone placed it in their favorites list, I don't think that is a practice that promotes goodwill towards the seller.


jadeitelite, thanks for checking back about them.
Sad to hear you are also seeing the price increases as they do have nice bangles in a variety of colors and sizes.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I bought a bangle from JadeiteRoom on 11 Aug this year and another bangle and pendant on 1 Sept. The bangle that I bought on 1 Sept was on my Favorites list for 3 weeks. Luckily it didn’t go up in price!


----------



## piosavsfan

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you, DrBoBo . I like it enough but I hope I did not pay too much.
> 
> jadeitelite, thanks for checking back about them.
> Sad to hear you are also seeing the price increases as they do have nice bangles in a variety of colors and sizes.


I have also noticed that JadeiteRoom's prices are now higher. On a positive note though, back when I was deciding to buy my bangle, there was a sale code (I think for labor day) but I missed it because it took me a while to decide on purchasing. I ended up contacting her, saying that I missed the sale, and she was nice enough to give me a coupon matching the sale.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I’m just thinking if one of us can message JadeiteRoom and ask her why her prices have gone up dramatically. See what she says to justify her actions. I mean she’s nice enough to email a discount code to @piosavsfan so it’d be interesting to hear her story.

I have a couple of her bangles favourited in the month of August but I can’t remember what the prices were then and it’s also displayed in my country’s home currency which is not USD.


----------



## jadeitefan

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies! I wanted to say a few things about JadeiteRoom, the seller on Etsy that opened an online shop earlier this year. They say they wanted to expand their existing brick and mortar business in HK claiming to be the "BEST place to buy affordable GRADE A JADE"
> I really liked a bangle they had but was not sure about them as a new seller and decided to wait until I heard more. So I placed the bangle in my "favorites" on Etsy and one or two people on these threads eventually reported shopping there and that their jade checked out so I decided to go for it. I went to look at the bangle again and noticed that in the mean time the price had gone up by $200. I really liked it and after much thought, it was not cheap, decided to buy it.
> I had also placed a couple of other bangles of theirs in my favorites (did not want to buy them, but to keep an eye out as another jadie was considering one of these  ) and noticed that within 1-2 weeks their prices (and also the price of another bangle that was really nice but not my size I had not favored) had been marked up considerably (20% -50%) and by as much as $1000 USD in one case.
> So I decided to run a little experiment. I added a random bangle of their inventory to my favorites. Sure enough, within 2 weeks the seller changed the price up from $300 to $500 on just that bangle. Other bangles of theirs prices' did not change during that time.
> It is the seller's right to change the price of their items and you might argue this is "supply and demand" but there is no demand, I just randomly "liked" some bangle. Since opening, the prices of many of their bangles have gone up and are now on par with Ultimate Jadeite which I find to be pricey for medium quality jadeite, UJ has excellent customer service, so people like them, whatever.
> I find JadeiteRoom's seller tactics to be a bit shady and wanted people to know about them here. In their defense though, unlike UJ, they do send certificates with their lower priced bangles.
> 
> Please let people know if you have noticed a similar thing.
> 
> Here is the bangle:
> View attachment 4573322



I’ve experienced similar. A bangle I was interested in went from $1000USD to $1500USD. So I messaged the seller. Her response was: 

“ I am reviewing the selling price of my items recently according to the latest market trend and sourcing cost.
Thanks for your understanding.”


----------



## Nephritania

Hi! I'm super new here (made my account about 5 minutes ago), but I've come across a few sellers on Etsy who I don't think were mentioned on this thread, and I'm hoping someone here might have some experience with them?

Jadeite888 has a range of jadeite bangles and beaded necklaces, the necklaces are listed as certified, and while the prices are pretty low right now, that's because a lot of items are on sale (some items are up to 70% off from what I've seen). Is a lavender jade bangle for US$266 less suspicious if it's down from $888? 
https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/684674353/jadeite-bangle-lavender-grade-a-burmese.

JadeMineCanada on Etsy has a pretty versatile range, and I'm wondering if this is another branch/site of The Jade Mine that I heard mentioned earlier on this thread? Does anybody have any more information about this seller?

The last seller is OldJade on Etsy. They mostly have jade substitutes (various colored chalcedony bangles, agate etc.), so their stuff is cheaper and mostly not real jade. They do have a few bracelets listed as nephrite, and these are made to custom size, and carved with intricate patterns. The prices for these are still far lower than jade bangles from pretty much anywhere else, and they aren't listed as A grade, so I'm 99.99% certain they won't be. This green one was described as "Level 5A"  (I don't know if that's really a thing). 
https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/735748835/green-nephrite-round-bar-bangle-hollow.

Does anyone here have any idea what it would really be made of? I know that if it's not high quality jade, then it might be more fragile, or might lose it's colour eventually, but I'm just wondering if it's worth the price? It's only US$220, and it is very pretty, but I wouldn't want to buy it if it loses it's colour within the month.

Thank you for your help!

(Also, if I made any mistakes in etiquette in this post, please let me know and I'll try to do better next time)


----------



## Jadegirl

Re: jadeitebear's discovery on JadeiteRoom store - Nice work, Bear!  Hate to say it, but I once spotted something a bit similar with ultj.  I bought a lovely and unusual bangle early last winter from them.  I love it, and wrote a nice review about it.  Before purchasing, I noticed that the bangle's sisters were in the same price range.  A couple of weeks after my purchase, I noticed that the sister bangles had all been upped by $200 apiece, albeit they were not quite as remarkable in appearance as the one I had purchased.  Could my purchase have brought the owner to a realization that these sisters had all been listed for a long time, and were overdue for a price increase?  Maybe not, as the bangle I had chosen only had three (3) "favourites", and I was one of those three individuals, even though the bangle had 100% very fine crystals, no chips, no stone lines, and was listed as having "no flaws".  And it doesn't have any flaws.  It is technically perfect in that regard.  I still hold ultj in good regard, but I did notice this.  Ruby (formerly rubyinparadise).

PS: Still quite happy I purchased mine for $200 less, regardless of why this happened.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Has anyone bought any jade items from Huangs Jewelry? They have a facebook account and their own website (they accept paypal as payment).
Facebook site that also has their website included


----------



## jadeitefan

I have three jadeite bangles, one that I recently purchased the other week. And I never really thought before to look up more about the practice of jadeite mining, until now. I stumbled upon this interesting, short documentary about where and how the jadeite from Myanmar is mined:  - so I wondered how others on this thread feel about our love for jadeite and how it’s sourced.


----------



## Jadegirl

That's a very good question... and I am conflicted, often, to be honest.  This post will probably be deleted, as it is off-topic, but there are many serious problems re: the conditions in Burma/Myanmar to consider.



jadeitefan said:


> I have three jadeite bangles, one that I recently purchased the other week. And I never really thought before to look up more about the practice of jadeite mining, until now. I stumbled upon this interesting, short documentary about where and how the jadeite from Myanmar is mined:  - so I wondered how others on this thread feel about our love for jadeite and how it’s sourced.


----------



## jadeitefan

Jadegirl said:


> That's a very good question... and I am conflicted, often, to be honest.  This post will probably be deleted, as it is off-topic, but there are many serious problems re: the conditions in Burma/Myanmar to consider.


 
I’d hope that if the jade is sourced from Myanmar, that the items are also made there...in hopes that local crafts people can also benefit.


----------



## Jadegirl

jadeitefan said:


> I’d hope that if the jade is sourced from Myanmar, that the items are also made there...in hopes that local crafts people can also benefit.



Some cutting/carving is done in Kachin State, Mandalay, yes.  Some is done in China, and some is done wherever a skilled cutter who has purchased or has access to a jade rough resides.

Since this is a topic that is not connected to reputable sellers, and will be considered by the moderators as "off-topic", I recommend that anyone/everyone interested in the jadeite mining and carving industry hit Google and YouTube.  There is plenty of info there.  Primarily, there are two kinds of miners: those who work for companies that are largely Chinese owned, and independent miners who work for themselves, or  for local businessmen.

If a stranger walked up to me on the street and asked me if Myanmar (still known to the US and the UK as Burma, and known as Miandian to the Chinese) is the country that profits most from the jadeite industry, my answer would be "No".


----------



## jadeitebear

Jadegirl said:


> Re: jadeitebear's discovery on JadeiteRoom store - Nice work, Bear!  Hate to say it, but I once spotted something a bit similar with ultj.  I bought a lovely and unusual bangle early last winter from them.  I love it, and wrote a nice review about it.  Before purchasing, I noticed that the bangle's sisters were in the same price range.  A couple of weeks after my purchase, I noticed that the sister bangles had all been upped by $200 apiece, albeit they were not quite as remarkable in appearance as the one I had purchased.  Could my purchase have brought the owner to a realization that these sisters had all been listed for a long time, and were overdue for a price increase?  Maybe not, as the bangle I had chosen only had three (3) "favourites", and I was one of those three individuals, even though the bangle had 100% very fine crystals, no chips, no stone lines, and was listed as having "no flaws".  And it doesn't have any flaws.  It is technically perfect in that regard.  I still hold ultj in good regard, but I did notice this.  Ruby (formerly rubyinparadise).
> 
> PS: Still quite happy I purchased mine for $200 less, regardless of why this happened.


Good eye, jadegirl! Sad to hear this tends to happen with some sellers, even those considered reputable for the quality of the jade. I am more cautious now to place things in my "favourites" list.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey has anyone bought from chenhantaobao97 from ebay? They’ve been active since 2011 and I’m alittle suspicious regarding their water/icy variants for their price despite their store info saying they source it directly from the mine.
Additionally some of their jadeites don’t seem to have their iconic microcrystalline structure when shone under light (which I know some have very fine grain so this is a possibility but the price is really suspect) even though the seller provided the certificate for it.


----------



## JADESEIKO

Happy new year ! I've been following this thread forever ! Always come here first before buying any jade items. 
I've recently found a bangle from Maithongjewelry (Benjamart, the owner) on etsy ! I know this shop has been brought up before where people had experience with non grade A jade items. 
The bangle i'm interested in has a certificate option as well,but usually cost 30$ more to get it. I don't need the certificate at all and wonder if anyone has purchased an item there with a certificate but ended up getting "fake jade" ? THANK YOU !


----------



## AJadecent Angle

JADESEIKO said:


> Happy new year ! I've been following this thread forever ! Always come here first before buying any jade items.
> I've recently found a bangle from Maithongjewelry (Benjamart, the owner) on etsy ! I know this shop has been brought up before where people had experience with non grade A jade items.
> The bangle i'm interested in has a certificate option as well,but usually cost 30$ more to get it. I don't need the certificate at all and wonder if anyone has purchased an item there with a certificate but ended up getting "fake jade" ? THANK YOU !


Yes actually. I know a user who only had one post and it was a bangle with a cert saying it was grade A, but turned out to be B+C when sent to GIA for testing. Believe it was Maithong or someone else..
So all in all if you’re really better off going with some sellers listed as reputable, or sellers whom you trust will sell you untreated jade. If you want my personal opinion I’d say Gojade (also their sister shop antijade), chenhantaobao97 (be careful with their images as they make their jades in photos look vibrant than they are in reality), preciousjadeite (she have her own facebook, and wechat account where she broadcasts the jade market she roams around and you can ask her to buy some jades for you and do bespoke options I believe), chineseoldshop (seller has very poor english so miscommunication and reminder to ship your jades is more than likely to happen, they also sell some rather risque products too so proceed with caution maybe ), matsalice (a member here and a jade lover who sells a good variety of jades), Ultimate Jadeite, All About Jade, AAAJadeShop, and Yokdee Jadeite.
The last four sellers always have certificates ready and you can always ask for an additional one if you want to just be sure, and they have some eye-candy pieces with some not so candy-like prices that are for either investment purposes, or to showcase it if you ever do wish to splurge on such luxurious looking jades!


----------



## Jadegirl

My own personal experience with Benjamart Maithong was very negative.  She has little or no respect for her customers.  I would avoid her, as there are many seriously nice and authentic sellers available.


----------



## JADESEIKO

Thank you so much for the info ! I usually buy from Ultimatejadeite, but I do find their prices a little high. I've always wondered about Gojade/antijade and Unijade, the prices make me a little doubtful though. Gojade sells bangles for dirt cheap when they're in an auction and Unijade sells some bangles that can cost as low as 40$..... Am I the only one? haha

and Jadegirl ! I would love to know more about your experience, I'm really hooked on this one bangle she has and I can seem to find anything sort of similar and also within my 200$ budget.

I think i've read on this forum that you can ask Ultimatejadeite to find bangles that can fit within a person's price range? if so, please let me know !


----------



## AJadecent Angle

JADESEIKO said:


> Thank you so much for the info ! I usually buy from Ultimatejadeite, but I do find their prices a little high. I've always wondered about Gojade/antijade and Unijade, the prices make me a little doubtful though. Gojade sells bangles for dirt cheap when they're in an auction and Unijade sells some bangles that can cost as low as 40$..... Am I the only one? haha
> 
> and Jadegirl ! I would love to know more about your experience, I'm really hooked on this one bangle she has and I can seem to find anything sort of similar and also within my 200$ budget.
> 
> I think i've read on this forum that you can ask Ultimatejadeite to find bangles that can fit within a person's price range? if so, please let me know !


You know, I thought so too regarding gojade and their sister shops, but personally I can see why as they seem to be more of “commercial” quality (as in some have features that people wouldn’t really like in a jade such as lack of color, has no lustre, flaw lines), although I have seen gojade have items that are really up there as well (their most expensive is at $12k USD for an icy Guanyin) I’ve personally had great experiences with gojade since their jades has come in as said in pictures and descriptions. Although if you aren’t a fan of UV fluorescence on crevices on the jade (due to wax seeping in some cracks and pits) then I would avoid gojade.
As for Ultimate Jadeite, I think they’re more fair in haggling (just don’t lowball obviously lol) and I’m sure it doesn’t hurt to ask if they have bangles in your preference and size! Jade sellers usually have more than what they usually put up for show and sale. (Especially Brick and Mortar stores)


----------



## Jadegirl

JADESEIKO said:


> and Jadegirl ! I would love to know more about your experience, I'm really hooked on this one bangle she has and I can seem to find anything sort of similar and also within my 200$ budget.
> 
> I think i've read on this forum that you can ask Ultimatejadeite to find bangles that can fit within a person's price range? if so, please let me know !



JADESEIKO, do you mean my experience with Benjamart Maithong?  One year ago she took forever to ship, and when the package finally arrived, the drawstring bag inside WAS EMPTY.  Seriously.  She forgot to put the jade band I had purchased in the bag before shipping, and it took 3 weeks to arrive.  I wrote to her, and she said that was not possible, and that couldn't have happened.  Awhile later she wrote again, and she said "Yes, I can now confirm that you don't have the ring, as I just found it."  That was really rich, lol!  I have been on Etsy for 12 years, and she questioned my honesty.  Who would lie about something like that?  I asked for a refund, as I took this as an omen that I had just dodged a bullet, and got my money back.  I later learned that she frequently sells polymer impregnated items. 

Ultimate Jadeite, no problems, and songsong0104 / mats_alice on eBay is my favourite seller, and I also like her personally (very much), so I have purchased many items from her.  She's honest, and no treated jadeite from her, ever.  My only trouble is deciding what to wear each day, or each week, as I can only wear one at a time.    For $200 dollars, you can get a really good (and icy!) bangle from her.  She recently had a gorgeous and translucent apple green bangle for $450 dollars, but unfortunately it was/is 60mm inner diameter, and I am 56mm to 58mm maximum.


----------



## Jadegirl

Re: Etsy Seller VIERNNA: Purchased a sweet thin "jade" band from her at Christmastime.  Pretty band, but it is AGATE, not jadeite.  Just an FYI. 

Helloing to all!


----------



## jadeitefan

Hello! Has anyone bought from Jadeiteroom on Etsy? And if so, how has the quality of your item been? In the fall, I bought a cheaper bangle from them. Seems totally fine for what I paid. There was/is a more expensive one that I was eyeing.. it was $1000 then it jumped to $1500. In the description, it had a "keyword" that said vintage. When I asked if it was indeed vintage, she said it's new. That the only reason for labelling it as vintage was to increase the possibility of it coming up in search results. Eventually it got sold....

But today, I noticed that the exact same item is back in the listing for sale. Same photos, it has the same item number, (but it no longer says it's vintage). Maybe the person who bought it returned it? Although on the Jadeiteroom Etsy site, it says no returns or exchanges..

Just wondering about the legitimacy of the items/shop if any of you have had further experience. Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitefan said:


> Hello! Has anyone bought from Jadeiteroom on Etsy? And if so, how has the quality of your item been? In the fall, I bought a cheaper bangle from them. Seems totally fine for what I paid. There was/is a more expensive one that I was eyeing.. it was $1000 then it jumped to $1500. In the description, it had a "keyword" that said vintage. When I asked if it was indeed vintage, she said it's new. That the only reason for labelling it as vintage was to increase the possibility of it coming up in search results. Eventually it got sold....
> 
> But today, I noticed that the exact same item is back in the listing for sale. Same photos, it has the same item number, (but it no longer says it's vintage). Maybe the person who bought it returned it? Although on the Jadeiteroom Etsy site, it says no returns or exchanges..
> 
> Just wondering about the legitimacy of the items/shop if any of you have had further experience. Thanks!



I have bought 3 bangles and a pendant from JadeiteRoom on Etsy. The most expensive item I've bought so far is a US$400 jadeite bangle before a 10% discount. All my bangles have come with a certificate. I have not taken them for testing because they seem ok to me.

Some other users of this forum noticed that some of their favourite items increased in price and when asked, Ling replied that sourcing is now more expensive - you can look for those posts a few pages back or so - it wasn't too long ago that it was posted. As a result, now when I like an item, I don't favourite it any more. I just view it again from my Recently Viewed items on Etsy


----------



## piosavsfan

jadeitefan said:


> Hello! Has anyone bought from Jadeiteroom on Etsy? And if so, how has the quality of your item been? In the fall, I bought a cheaper bangle from them. Seems totally fine for what I paid. There was/is a more expensive one that I was eyeing.. it was $1000 then it jumped to $1500. In the description, it had a "keyword" that said vintage. When I asked if it was indeed vintage, she said it's new. That the only reason for labelling it as vintage was to increase the possibility of it coming up in search results. Eventually it got sold....
> 
> But today, I noticed that the exact same item is back in the listing for sale. Same photos, it has the same item number, (but it no longer says it's vintage). Maybe the person who bought it returned it? Although on the Jadeiteroom Etsy site, it says no returns or exchanges..
> 
> Just wondering about the legitimacy of the items/shop if any of you have had further experience. Thanks!


I purchased a bangle and pendant, they both came with certificates. Like SmokieDragon, I haven't had them tested because they look good. I did not have any issues with my purchases.


----------



## jadedonuts

I had trouble with *gojade*. I’ve purchased several pieces from her before, one being a green and lavender donut that fluoresced. I had posted it in one of the jade threads somewhere. The consensus was that it was a color enhancing wax treatment, so for that item I gave gojade a neutral review and stated why. The other items checked out ok and I gave her positive reviews. 

That was months ago and yesterday I saw another item I liked and decided to give her another shot. It was then I discovered she blocked me from purchasing anything from her. All for a neutral review. There was no rebuttal to the review or any kind of issue with me like payment or anything. Oh well!


----------



## Jadegirl

jadedonuts said:


> I had trouble with *gojade*.
> 
> It was then I discovered she blocked me from purchasing anything from her. All for a neutral review. There was no rebuttal to the review or any kind of issue with me like payment or anything. Oh well!



I had that happen to me once on eBay from a seller who sent a $20 item (not jade) that had an issue.  I asked to exchange it for another, he exchanged it, I was happy, left him positive feedback, with no mention of the problem.  One year later, when a friend said she wanted one too, I decided to buy one for her for Christmas.  I then discovered I was blocked by the guy.  Had to get someone else to make the purchase for me.  So even with a positive feedback, some sellers are just that way.  I find it interesting that on Etsy, even if a seller has received less than a 5 star feedback from a few customers, their main page always shows them as a 5 Star seller.  I am not the only person who has noticed this.  I guess we should read all jade-related feedback on Etsy before buying, just to be sure.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Just bought a bangle from Jasmine Jadeite. She posts the pieces on Facebook then you can message her and buy from the website. Prices were good, the bangle seems good quality, her communication was excellent and shipping fast and free.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadedonuts said:


> I had trouble with *gojade*. I’ve purchased several pieces from her before, one being a green and lavender donut that fluoresced. I had posted it in one of the jade threads somewhere. The consensus was that it was a color enhancing wax treatment, so for that item I gave gojade a neutral review and stated why. The other items checked out ok and I gave her positive reviews.
> 
> That was months ago and yesterday I saw another item I liked and decided to give her another shot. It was then I discovered she blocked me from purchasing anything from her. All for a neutral review. There was no rebuttal to the review or any kind of issue with me like payment or anything. Oh well!


Oh right, I’ve mentioned you about it too! I believe the member also said it was either color enhancing wax, OR excess wax that was there to fill in the pits, and cracks which is usually always noticeable. As for gojade themself I trust them and their certificate lab checks out, jades I got from them also fluoresces but is easily regarded as just wax. Regardless I’m sorry to hear that they blocked you out of a neutral review.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Diamondbirdie said:


> Just bought a bangle from Jasmine Jadeite. She posts the pieces on Facebook then you can message her and buy from the website. Prices were good, the bangle seems good quality, her communication was excellent and shipping fast and free.


Jasmine Jadeite reminds me so much like another seller as they are a couple named Barbara Shimoda, and Dori Shimoda who runs a page named Jade Gem Hunter that also hunts and gets jades of any preferred choices and other semiprecious stones too! You can even ask them to get your own piece as long as you tell them your budget for it (as they’ll hunt and take pics of some pieces you ask in Mandalay)
They’ve been there for a while but have always been very scattered in the internet so I had to search them through their internet names to find their sites.


----------



## Jadegirl

Diamondbirdie said:


> Just bought a bangle from Jasmine Jadeite.



I have been following her on Facebook for a few months, and although I have yet to purchase from her, I like what I see.  The jade looks good, looks Type A, and her prices are pretty good ($300 to $400 range).  Lots of nice apple green bangles, and most are mid-sized (55-58mm).  I think this is a good seller.  Nice to see a comment on her.


----------



## Jadegirl

I would like to put in a good word for a seller that I bought this icy white jadeite band from in early September, eBay username Esthetic Instincts / estheticinstincts.  It is a beautiful band/abacus ring, it is Burmese Type A jadeite, and I get many compliments on it, even from non-jadies, curious about the ring.  The seller is in Malaysia, the prices are good, and shipping is free.  I think it took about 3 weeks to arrive.  Most of her listings are for jade bands, and I will purchase from her again with confidence.  The ring passed my UV light test, and the crystals are fine.  Icy cold and pretty.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Jadegirl said:


> I would like to put in a good word for a seller that I bought this icy white jadeite band from in early September, eBay username Esthetic Instincts / estheticinstincts.  It is a beautiful band/abacus ring, it is Burmese Type A jadeite, and I get many compliments on it, even from non-jadies, curious about the ring.  The seller is in Malaysia, the prices are good, and shipping is free.  I think it took about 3 weeks to arrive.  Most of her listings are for jade bands, and I will purchase from her again with confidence.  The ring passed my UV light test, and the crystals are fine.  Icy cold and pretty.
> View attachment 4647183


Checking their shop out and it seems like their pricing is rather sporadic, including some items paying for shipping rather than free too. Although their products seem genuinely natural and untreated. 
Do you have plans on sending their products to a lab anytime soon, or doing a specific gravity test on it? As I’m quite interested on their rings but don’t know how I feel about it with it’s aforementioned pricing.


----------



## teagansmum

Jadegirl said:


> I would like to put in a good word for a seller that I bought this icy white jadeite band from in early September, eBay username Esthetic Instincts / estheticinstincts.  It is a beautiful band/abacus ring, it is Burmese Type A jadeite, and I get many compliments on it, even from non-jadies, curious about the ring.  The seller is in Malaysia, the prices are good, and shipping is free.  I think it took about 3 weeks to arrive.  Most of her listings are for jade bands, and I will purchase from her again with confidence.  The ring passed my UV light test, and the crystals are fine.  Icy cold and pretty.
> View attachment 4647183


My permanent bangle is from this seller and is my heart bangle that I've not taken off in 4 years! This seller also has wonderful communication. Your ring is beatiful.


----------



## Jadegirl

teagansmum said:


> My permanent bangle is from this seller and is my heart bangle that I've not taken off in 4 years! This seller also has wonderful communication. Your ring is beautiful.



Hi teagansmum!  Thank you.  Yes, her communication is excellent.  Is the bangle in your profile image the bangle you purchased from her, by chance?... it's gorgeous!   

Ajadecent Angle, I don't plan on having the ring tested, and that is all I have purchased from estheticinstincts.


----------



## Jadegirl

Quick note - for those who would like to follow Jasmine Jadeite on Facebook, this is their page for bangles under $500.  They provide a link on the page for bangles priced higher than $500. 

Could be hard for some to find, since Jasmine Jadeite is not the title of their Facebook page.  They post either a good video of a bangle, or many still photos.  All will appear in your News Feed if you follow them.


----------



## teagansmum

Jadegirl said:


> Hi teagansmum!  Thank you.  Yes, her communication is excellent.  Is the bangle in your profile image the bangle you purchased from her, by chance?... it's gorgeous!
> 
> Ajadecent Angle, I don't plan on having the ring tested, and that is all I have purchased from estheticinstincts.



Thank you Jadegirl. Yes. That is the bangle in my profile and I named her Mylasia. It was his\her first bangles listed when he started as a seller.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Checking their shop out and it seems like their pricing is rather sporadic, including some items paying for shipping rather than free too. Although their products seem genuinely natural and untreated.
> Do you have plans on sending their products to a lab anytime soon, or doing a specific gravity test on it? As I’m quite interested on their rings but don’t know how I feel about it with it’s aforementioned pricing.



I just went to their shop and couldn’t find any listings. Why is this so?


----------



## Jadegirl

teagansmum said:


> Thank you Jadegirl. Yes. That is the bangle in my profile and I named her Mylasia. It was his\her first bangles listed when he started as a seller.



Well, I can see why you never remove the bangle, such lovely colours and pattern!  I think the seller is a she, but not sure!  Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, a city I wish to experience myself; it had been one of my mother's favourite places to be.  So at least I have a ring that spent some time there.


----------



## Jadegirl

SmokieDragon said:


> I just went to their shop and couldn’t find any listings. Why is this so?



SmokieDragon, I see 57 items listed on eBay...  

https://www.ebay.com/str/estheticinstincts


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> I just went to their shop and couldn’t find any listings. Why is this so?


Have you typed into google search “ebay estheticinstincts” ? This should certainly show their ebay listing at first page.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Have you typed into google search “ebay estheticinstincts” ? This should certainly show their ebay listing at first page.



Yes, I have and this screen came up. This is especially frustrating since I'm in Malaysia too but can't see anything from this local seller


----------



## Jadegirl

SmokieDragon said:


> This is especially frustrating since I'm in Malaysia too but can't see anything from this local seller



SmokieDragon, try using a Virtual Private Network, like NordVPN or ExpressVPN, or whichever VPN is popular in your area.  Then relocate yourself to USA, or any other country that will allow you to access the eBay seller.  I have no idea why you can't access the seller's items, but you might be able to with a change of location.  Plus, using a VPN is a good safety measure online for many other reasons.

Also, try using a different browser, and make sure any browser extensions you use are disabled, especially any ad blocking extensions.  Worth a try.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jadegirl said:


> SmokieDragon, try using a Virtual Private Network, like NordVPN or ExpressVPN, or whichever VPN is popular in your area.  Then relocate yourself to USA, or any other country that will allow you to access the eBay seller.  I have no idea why you can't access the seller's items, but you might be able to with a change of location.  Plus, using a VPN is a good safety measure online for many other reasons.
> 
> Also, try using a different browser, and make sure any browser extensions you use are disabled, especially any ad blocking extensions.  Worth a try.



I changed to Opera Developer with VPN on and wow!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jadegirl said:


> Quick note - for those who would like to follow Jasmine Jadeite on Facebook, this is their page for bangles under $500.  They provide a link on the page for bangles priced higher than $500.
> 
> Could be hard for some to find, since Jasmine Jadeite is not the title of their Facebook page.  They post either a good video of a bangle, or many still photos.  All will appear in your News Feed if you follow them.
> 
> View attachment 4647662



So many bangles here  Overwhelming but in a good way


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> So many bangles here  Overwhelming but in a good way


Speaking of rings, have you guys ever shopped in Watercrystal jade before? I’ve mentioned them once in the other jade thread but they really have some pricey jade products and are located in California if I remember correctly.
Emma from their customer service is a sugar to work with too from my experience!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jadegirl said:


> SmokieDragon, try using a Virtual Private Network, like NordVPN or ExpressVPN, or whichever VPN is popular in your area.  Then relocate yourself to USA, or any other country that will allow you to access the eBay seller.  I have no idea why you can't access the seller's items, but you might be able to with a change of location.  Plus, using a VPN is a good safety measure online for many other reasons.
> 
> Also, try using a different browser, and make sure any browser extensions you use are disabled, especially any ad blocking extensions.  Worth a try.



@Jadegirl @AJadecent Angle Thanks for your suggestions but at the end of the day, I find it weird that the seller doesn’t want to sell to Malaysians in Malaysia and I have to mask my location via VPN as if I’m in a foreign land. If I were a shop owner, I’d want to sell to everyone especially those based in my country. I will give this seller a miss


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> @Jadegirl @AJadecent Angle Thanks for your suggestions but at the end of the day, I find it weird that the seller doesn’t want to sell to Malaysians in Malaysia and I have to mask my location via VPN as if I’m in a foreign land. If I were a shop owner, I’d want to sell to everyone especially those based in my country. I will give this seller a miss


Yeah I personally would find it weird too, perhaps you could ask the seller why they don’t sell their products in their own homeland. Could be as benign as they thought that their fellow malay would know them by word eventually. 
But if you’re still in need for a bangle fix, then Jade Gem Hunter (Barbara Shimoda on Facebook) was live showcasing some stunning bangles of various colors today at 8PM EST and she’s doing a discount for Lunar New Years if you get 2 bangles so maybe you could stop by and look at her previous livestreams to see if it catches your fancy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah I personally would find it weird too, perhaps you could ask the seller why they don’t sell their products in their own homeland. Could be as benign as they thought that their fellow malay would know them by word eventually.
> But if you’re still in need for a bangle fix, then Jade Gem Hunter (Barbara Shimoda on Facebook) was live showcasing some stunning bangles of various colors today at 8PM EST and she’s doing a discount for Lunar New Years if you get 2 bangles so maybe you could stop by and look at her previous livestreams to see if it catches your fancy!



I messaged her yesterday about how to see items in her shop but since it's CNY season, not surprising that I haven't heard back yet.

Thanks so much! Will check it out now hehe


----------



## Jadegirl

SmokieDragon said:


> I changed to Opera Developer with VPN on and wow!!! Thanks so much!



Hooray!  It worked!    I have a Canadian CBC program I like to watch, so frequently I have to put myself in Toronto in order to see it.  Quite helpful, VPNs, lol. 

I knew the seller wasn't blocking Malaysia, as I relocated myself to Kuala Lumpur, then accessed her eBay store page with ease.


----------



## Jadegirl

Dumb question time...  Most sellers call a round jade disc with a hole in the center a "Bi" pendant.  I have read up on history of the ancient Bi disc.  But some sellers occasionally call the same kind of disc a "Pi" pendant.  An internet search for the difference brought me not much.

What is the difference between a Bi disc and a Pi disc?  And is "Pi" pronounced "pee" or "pie"?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Jadegirl said:


> Dumb question time...  Most sellers call a round jade disc with a hole in the center a "Bi" pendant.  I have read up on history of the ancient Bi disc.  But some sellers occasionally call the same kind of disc a "Pi" pendant.  An internet search for the difference brought me not much.
> 
> What is the difference between a Bi disc and a Pi disc?  And is "Pi" pronounced "pee" or "pie"?


Bi and Pi are pronounced the same way really, “bee” or “pee”. Most often it’s regarded as Bi though. Also Bi is rather diverse than a simple circle with a hole in the middle as some would probably not have a hole in it, others would have carved designs onto it too.


----------



## Jadegirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Bi and Pi are pronounced the same way really, “bee” or “pee”. Most often it’s regarded as Bi though. Also Bi is rather diverse than a simple circle with a hole in the middle as some would probably not have a hole in it, others would have carved designs onto it too.



Okay, so is a Pi pretty much the same thing as a Bi, except a Bi might not have a hole in the center?  I know the concept is simple, but it confuses me no end, lol. 

  Thanks!  Including this video, just because it's so cool.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Jadegirl said:


> Okay, so is a Pi pretty much the same thing as a Bi, except a Bi might not have a hole in the center?  I know the concept is simple, but it confuses me no end, lol.
> 
> Thanks!  Including this video, just because it's so cool.



A Bi and Pi are just pronunciations of different types of Mandarin romanization (hence why they have different characters/letters) but since they sound alike, that doesn’t mean anything different. So a Bi/Pi can have a hole or having a carving onto it.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey Jadies! I want your personal opinions (or experience) with JADEmporium on Etsy. their jade photographs seem to vary alot in terms of backgrounds and normally I don't mind it. But it changes way too frequently for me to be ok with it, additionally they have very vividly colored bangles that are somewhat fairly priced, but seemed too low for me.


----------



## Casstronaut

Hey everyone, new to the forum. I was unable to find any responses about Jadeite888 on etsy. Considering buying this ring (pics attached). It's on sale and the seller has offered me another 20% off code cause of my favoriting. Aside from the sizing errors it seems legit. 
Anyone have experience with this seller? Thanks!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Casstronaut said:


> Hey everyone, new to the forum. I was unable to find any responses about Jadeite888 on etsy. Considering buying this ring (pics attached). It's on sale and the seller has offered me another 20% off code cause of my favoriting. Aside from the sizing errors it seems legit.
> Anyone have experience with this seller? Thanks!
> View attachment 4659073
> View attachment 4659074
> View attachment 4659075


Welcome! Now jadeite888 I've seen on Etsy a few times and thing is, with sellers who sell mostly or solely on jadeite and/or nephrite. They usually want to keep their reputation as ones who always sell Grade A; Natural, untreated jade since the jade community usually come under scrutiny due to other unscrupulous sellers selling treated jades as untreated and jack the price up. So while I find jadeite888 trustworthy based on viewing their items and how they provide alot of images and details in description, you yourself should also make sure you trust the seller who you're about to purchase jades from.
Personally if you ever feel suspicious, ask the seller for photos under natural light, under light so you can see it's structure, and certification (if they don't have it on listing already).


----------



## slaboday

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey Jadies! I want your personal opinions (or experience) with JADEmporium on Etsy. their jade photographs seem to vary alot in terms of backgrounds and normally I don't mind it. But it changes way too frequently for me to be ok with it, additionally they have very vividly colored bangles that are somewhat fairly priced, but seemed too low for me.


Some of the photos of their bangles have similar backgrounds to those found on eBay, AliExpress, dhgate, etc.
And this lavender bangle is identical to one found on AliExpress.


----------



## slaboday

slaboday said:


> Some of the photos of their bangles have similar backgrounds to those found on eBay, AliExpress, dhgate, etc.
> And this lavender bangle is identical to one found on AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664708
> View attachment 4664709


The photos for this green bangle has the same background and uses the same certification lab as this one from eBay (chihirojade):


----------



## AJadecent Angle

slaboday said:


> Some of the photos of their bangles have similar backgrounds to those found on eBay, AliExpress, dhgate, etc.
> And this lavender bangle is identical to one found on AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664708
> View attachment 4664709


This is a huge red flag of plagiarism then.. Wow, noted to never get products from jademporium.


----------



## Taishan

Has anyone had experience with this https://www.jadegift.com/html/green_dangling_jade_earring_wi.html


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Taishan said:


> Has anyone had experience with this https://www.jadegift.com/html/green_dangling_jade_earring_wi.html


I have seen their site a couple of times and I can’t help but feel suspicious about their pricings through their bangles as it seems too good to be true type of deal.


----------



## slaboday

Taishan said:


> Has anyone had experience with this https://www.jadegift.com/html/green_dangling_jade_earring_wi.html


My first impression from scrolling the various sections, the jade looks too much like treated jade - so many pieces have the same uniform apple green colour.


----------



## Taishan

I agree.  Too perfect and brilliant green.  Prices would otherwise be thousands $.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Taishan said:


> I agree.  Too perfect and brilliant green.  Prices would otherwise be thousands $.


Yes, especially how you can't click on any of the listings and you're left with the pricings with very vague descriptions/details of each item. Worse is there's no certificate mentioned at all..


----------



## Jadegirl

I feel like speaking up with a recommendation on here.  It's a solid recommendation, as I have purchased many bangles, a few abacus band rings, bi pendants, and a jadeite beads bracelet from this woman, and I am always happy with what I have bought.  I trust this woman completely, and I also enjoy knowing her.  It is mats_alice  on eBay, aka sometimes as songsong0104.  She's true-blue, and a wonderful woman.  I like her.

My "forever bangle" is the first item I ever purchased from her, in 2018, a bangle with awesome translucence and a sweet apple green colour.  It is a perfect bangle.  I have purchased 5 higher priced / higher grade bangles from Alice, but I have also purchased some of the COOLEST COLOURED jade market-type bangles from her, that have listing names like "HOT GREEN!" (indeed it is!) and my girlfriends are all now crush-grooved on Alice's colourful and fun bangles.  And these are women who never thought anything about jade.  I bore my friends to death regarding Confucius and his "11 Virtues Of Jade"... my friends just love the look of a cool jadeite bangle!  Forget about Confucius.  Higher priced, or mid-level priced, Alice's bangles are all untreated Type A bangles, and I am completely happy with her and her jades.  At first, I was hesitant to post about her much, as she is also a collector herself, and she posts her own personal jade collection on The Jade Thread.

But I look at all the concern on here over dealers who are clearly disreputable, and I am hoping you guys will check out Alice's listings.   If you want the $5,000.00 dollar Sotheby's bangles, she is not for you.  But she has an array of qualities and prices, so check her out!   I'm just grateful I met her.


----------



## Kindness4

AJadecent Angle said:


> I have seen their site a couple of times and I can’t help but feel suspicious about their pricings through their bangles as it seems too good to be true type of deal.


I agree no way you can purchase jade for that price unless treated with chemicals buyer beware


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jadegirl said:


> I feel like speaking up with a recommendation on here.  It's a solid recommendation, as I have purchased many bangles, a few abacus band rings, bi pendants, and a jadeite beads bracelet from this woman, and I am always happy with what I have bought.  I trust this woman completely, and I also enjoy knowing her.  It is mats_alice  on eBay, aka sometimes as songsong0104.  She's true-blue, and a wonderful woman.  I like her.
> 
> My "forever bangle" is the first item I ever purchased from her, in 2018, a bangle with awesome translucence and a sweet apple green colour.  It is a perfect bangle.  I have purchased 5 higher priced / higher grade bangles from Alice, but I have also purchased some of the COOLEST COLOURED jade market-type bangles from her, that have listing names like "HOT GREEN!" (indeed it is!) and my girlfriends are all now crush-grooved on Alice's colourful and fun bangles.  And these are women who never thought anything about jade.  I bore my friends to death regarding Confucius and his "11 Virtues Of Jade"... my friends just love the look of a cool jadeite bangle!  Forget about Confucius.  Higher priced, or mid-level priced, Alice's bangles are all untreated Type A bangles, and I am completely happy with her and her jades.  At first, I was hesitant to post about her much, as she is also a collector herself, and she posts her own personal jade collection on The Jade Thread.
> 
> But I look at all the concern on here over dealers who are clearly disreputable, and I am hoping you guys will check out Alice's listings.   If you want the $5,000.00 dollar Sotheby's bangles, she is not for you.  But she has an array of qualities and prices, so check her out!   I'm just grateful I met her.



Yes, @matsalice is wonderful! https://www.ebay.com/str/matsalicejadestore?_sop=16&rt=nc&_oac=1

I have quite a few bangles and other wonderful goodies from her including a very hot green bangle  She is very responsive to questions and communicates well


----------



## moneymeister

Thank you for all of the posts. Very helpful. I just ordered from MatsAlice and Gojade on recommendations on this thread.

I have had a bad experience from Montana's Place on Ruby Lane. While, I did not return the bangle (it was a gift), the "A" certificate was phoney. It is too saturated to be real. I lived and learned.


----------



## moneymeister

I just bought this from shishi09 on ebay. It was so pretty, I thought it may be okay with the certificate. I am hoping it is truly untreated. I want a little icy in a bangle. Please let me know if you think it is treated looking? Vendor pictures.


----------



## sugarcherry

Ultimate Jadeite on Etsy, I already bought 3 bangles from her and I love all of them.


----------



## Anesthestia

I'm here to provide feedback for Alice from mats_alice on ebay-- I'm very pleased with my purchase. She's so helpful and sweet, replies instantly, and was super patient with my many questions. Would definitely recommend, she's an honest seller.



moneymeister said:


> I just bought this from shishi09 on ebay. It was so pretty, I thought it may be okay with the certificate. I am hoping it is truly untreated. I want a little icy in a bangle. Please let me know if you think it is treated looking? Vendor pictures.


Hope you're doing alright, shishi09 no longer is a registered user on ebay so I'd be a little aware! If you you take a better photo of the QR code, perhaps I can scan it for you; I can read mandarin as it's my first language and check that the details look okay?


----------



## moneymeister

Anesthestia said:


> I'm here to provide feedback for Alice from mats_alice on ebay-- I'm very pleased with my purchase. She's so helpful and sweet, replies instantly, and was super patient with my many questions. Would definitely recommend, she's an honest seller.
> 
> 
> Hope you're doing alright, shishi09 no longer is a registered user on ebay so I'd be a little aware! If you you take a better photo of the QR code, perhaps I can scan it for you; I can read mandarin as it's my first language and check that the details look okay?



Hi Anesthesia, I've been so delighted with Alice too.

Thank you so much for having a look. Sorry, this is shishi.09 with this storefront https://www.ebay.com/str/shishijade
The cert is here and posting a couple of pictures. Thank you again at looking at this cert.
Oh no, I checked out the cert yesterday and the website, the cert came up. Now the site won't come up at all.


----------



## szuszuszu

moneymeister said:


> Hi Anesthesia, I've been so delighted with Alice too.
> 
> Thank you so much for having a look. Sorry, this is shishi.09 with this storefront https://www.ebay.com/str/shishijade
> The cert is here and posting a couple of pictures. Thank you again at looking at this cert.
> Oh no, I checked out the cert yesterday and the website, the cert came up. Now the site won't come up at all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763231
> View attachment 4763232
> View attachment 4763230


I’m no expert, but looking at the items sold, I would be wary. First is the price point for the items shown. Second is that the seller has some items stated as Natural Grade A jadeite and some stated as Natural jadeite alone. Those stated as natural look too good to be grade A at that price. However, it is just my personal opinion. Perhaps others can share their views.


----------



## Anesthestia

moneymeister said:


> Hi Anesthesia, I've been so delighted with Alice too.
> 
> Thank you so much for having a look. Sorry, this is shishi.09 with this storefront https://www.ebay.com/str/shishijade
> The cert is here and posting a couple of pictures. Thank you again at looking at this cert.
> Oh no, I checked out the cert yesterday and the website, the cert came up. Now the site won't come up at all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763231
> View attachment 4763232
> View attachment 4763230


You're right, it doesn't come up  The scan directs to Verizon, which I don't think is a good sign... So sorry I couldn't help, did you pay much for your bangle? I agree that some look too good for their price, but they have a lot of good ratings... Hmm...

I will say though, their backgrounds seem consistent. The other items they have listed seem to be scanning fine.


----------



## moneymeister

Anesthestia said:


> You're right, it doesn't come up  The scan directs to Verizon, which I don't think is a good sign... So sorry I couldn't help, did you pay much for your bangle? I agree that some look too good for their price, but they have a lot of good ratings... Hmm...
> 
> I will say though, their backgrounds seem consistent. The other items they have listed seem to be scanning fine.



Oh, you helped quite a lot, thank you for looking at the cert and giving your opinion. I want a translucent bangle so much, but not if it's not A. I feel dumb now. I'll wait until I receive it, but it doesnt look good at all. I paid 150.00. I wouldn't mind paying 25.00 for a B jade, but not 150.00.


----------



## Anesthestia

moneymeister said:


> Oh, you helped quite a lot, thank you for looking at the cert and giving your opinion. I want a translucent bangle so much, but not if it's not A. I feel dumb now. I'll wait until I receive it, but it doesnt look good at all. I paid 150.00. I wouldn't mind paying 25.00 for a B jade, but not 150.00.


I've just read on the other jade thread that the seller should be reputable, I wouldn't stress too much! Besides, with the large number of listings and reviews, they must be doing _something _right! Do share photos!  I want a translucent bangle too, and I'm now looking for something lavender, but most things are out of budget. I wonder if there's an updated list of reputable sellers I should look at!


----------



## moneymeister

Anesthestia said:


> I've just read on the other jade thread that the seller should be reputable, I wouldn't stress too much! Besides, with the large number of listings and reviews, they must be doing _something _right! Do share photos!  I want a translucent bangle too, and I'm now looking for something lavender, but most things are out of budget. I wonder if there's an updated list of reputable sellers I should look at!



Sure! I am more than happy to share photos when it comes. One of my more recent bangles had the same cert company, the black and lavender that I feel must be a natural product due to the many subtle tones and it is very opaque. Crossing my fingers. Thanks again for those thoughts - very true, he has good long term reviews.

I love this one (from the same cert company). The color is inky purple with bluish tones. It reminds me of a violent electrical storm or the deepest ocean. It was from mats_alice.


----------



## fanofjadeite

moneymeister said:


> Hi Anesthesia, I've been so delighted with Alice too.
> 
> Thank you so much for having a look. Sorry, this is shishi.09 with this storefront https://www.ebay.com/str/shishijade
> The cert is here and posting a couple of pictures. Thank you again at looking at this cert.
> Oh no, I checked out the cert yesterday and the website, the cert came up. Now the site won't come up at all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763231
> View attachment 4763232
> View attachment 4763230


Moneymeister, i have bought from shishi.09 before. I think she has some real grade A bangles and some thats not real grade A with phoney certs.  But this is just my opinion based on what i see on her listings.


----------



## littl3dot

Has anyone brought from Aaajadeshop from Etsy?

I brought a bangle, listed as A grade jadeite with opaque translucency and paid $160 AUD. I’m happy with it but I have been having terrible dreams ever since I have been wearing the bangle for a week. My aunt said the bangle probably is “dirty” meaning it may be treated or have been a pass off. Aunt also said that the bottom grade A grade jadeite would still cost around $300 AUD.

Anyone else have experience with the Etsy seller?


----------



## SmokieDragon

littl3dot said:


> Has anyone brought from Aaajadeshop from Etsy?
> 
> I brought a bangle, listed as A grade jadeite with opaque translucency and paid $160 AUD. I’m happy with it but I have been having terrible dreams ever since I have been wearing the bangle for a week. My aunt said the bangle probably is “dirty” meaning it may be treated or have been a pass off. Aunt also said that the bottom grade A grade jadeite would still cost around $300 AUD.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with the Etsy seller?



I have bought 4 bangles from this shop, including my first 2 bangles. Of the 4, 2 are above A$300 while the other 2 are below A$300, including an opaque one. I didn't get any bad dreams and in fact, recently, when I wore my first bangle again during Chinese New Year this year, I had a very good feeling that entire time.


----------



## littl3dot

Thank you SmokieDragon




SmokieDragon said:


> I have bought 4 bangles from this shop, including my first 2 bangles. Of the 4, 2 are above A$300 while the other 2 are below A$300, including an opaque one. I didn't get any bad dreams and in fact, recently, when I wore my first bangle again during Chinese New Year this year, I had a very good feeling that entire time.



Thank you 

I hope it’s just me and the recent changes that may have caused the bad dreams.

I’m a bit nervous at buying atm ... I’m looking at two bangles one from Jadeite Room and one from Ultimate Jadeite. Would you recommend any of these two sellers?


----------



## SmokieDragon

littl3dot said:


> Thank you SmokieDragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I hope it’s just me and the recent changes that may have caused the bad dreams.
> 
> I’m a bit nervous at buying atm ... I’m looking at two bangles one from Jadeite Room and one from Ultimate Jadeite. Would you recommend any of these two sellers?



Hope you get peaceful nights with good restful sleep soon. Things are scary these days with the virus.

I’ve bought a few bangles each from both these sellers as I find that they have different merchandise for different price points.

Nandar from UJ is very good to deal with - she sends a lot of pictures and you can also try to negotiate with her if there’s something you’re looking for. She offers free shipping and uses DHL Express - things arrive super fast!

Ling from JadeiteRoom responds to questions very quickly but she has a tendency to increase prices significantly if the item is favourited by a lot of people. If you do a search on this forum, you can find some posts from others complaining about this recently. JadeiteRoom does express shipping but you have to pay for it, US$40. I’ve never tried Express Shipping with her (normal shpping in the past for me since that’s free), just enquired that’s all.

In terms of the bangles I’ve bought from both these sellers, I find that I wouldn’t be able to find something similar at the other’s shop so that’s what keeps it interesting for me about these 2 sellers. So it’s hard to compare them so just sharing my experience. I will definitely keep buying from them, just that I will “favourite” things freely on UJ but not JR.  HTH


----------



## littl3dot

❤️ Thank you so much


----------



## jadeitebear

littl3dot said:


> Has anyone brought from Aaajadeshop from Etsy?
> 
> I brought a bangle, listed as A grade jadeite with opaque translucency and paid $160 AUD. I’m happy with it but I have been having terrible dreams ever since I have been wearing the bangle for a week. My aunt said the bangle probably is “dirty” meaning it may be treated or have been a pass off. Aunt also said that the bottom grade A grade jadeite would still cost around $300 AUD.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with the Etsy seller?


Sorry to hear about your bad dreams. I have no experience with AAA Jade Shop so I can't comment about them.

I have bought from both UJ and Jadeite Room and both sell Grade A jadeite. I have always found UJ pricey and Jadeite Room was lower priced for same quality last year when she first opened her Etsy shop. Now I find prices similar in both and like was said, Ling's prices have increased over time, especially if someone favors a bangle (posted about that before) so I am always careful not to do that there. Both will send lots of pictures and answer questions quickly if you ask and you do have the peace of mind that your bangle is the real deal from both.
Ling sends all bangles with a certificate, while Nandar only certificates items over $3000 US if you care about a certificate. Either way the bangles are Grade A.
As for bargaining, my experience is the opposite from what was said above. Nandar is no negotiation (for me) while Ling has been known to reduce the price if people just missed a sale for example. Maybe that's just me and doesn't hurt to ask 
Nandar discloses imperfections (like cracks and rough spots) in the description, while the descriptions at the Jadeite Room are rather lacking (does not list the width of the bangle for example) and you need to ask for those details. Lower priced bangles are likely to have cracks (nothing bad, in my experience but if you don't ask, a cheaper bangle is likely to have imperfections) in both.
Shipping is very fast for me from both. Ling took 2 business days flat to get my order to west coast US in the past month and UJ took within a week. I get the regular shipment and don't pay for express shipment from either.

Bottom line: both are good sellers. UJ has always been very reputable and Jadeite Room is the newcomer on the Etsy scene with good products and customer service, perhaps still figuring out the pricing. I compare bangles from both when I am looking for something.

Good luck with your jade!


----------



## jadeitebear

moneymeister said:


> Hi Anesthesia, I've been so delighted with Alice too.
> 
> Thank you so much for having a look. Sorry, this is shishi.09 with this storefront https://www.ebay.com/str/shishijade
> The cert is here and posting a couple of pictures. Thank you again at looking at this cert.
> Oh no, I checked out the cert yesterday and the website, the cert came up. Now the site won't come up at all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763231
> View attachment 4763232
> View attachment 4763230



Another thumbs up for Mats_Alice here. She is one of my favorite reputable sellers for both jadeite and nephrite. A very nice person, honest and quick to respond and ship. Alice is very willing to answer questions, send additional pictures of the piece and disclose imperfections. Ask her about imperfections ahead of time if they are not in the listing description (most of the times they are listed there already) and you will get the real answer from her.

Also, another good seller on Etsy is AllAboutJadeCanada. Amanda is also super nice, sells very reasonably priced jadeite and nephrite, the Xiu and other jade material pieces are described as such and she meticulously documents in the listing description and pictures any imperfections and not just cracks, but spots, roughness and so on there might be. The quality of the jade is as expected for the price so ask questions ahead of time as she does not accept returns on a lot of items. My favorite nephrite bangle is from her. A thin, yellow-green translucent nephrite with a white cotton spot. (I have posted it some time ago on The Jade Thread) and it cost $72 US.

Thank you for letting me share. I hope this helps someone with their purchases.


----------



## Jadegirl

Video: Landslide Today in Hpakan, Kachin State.

This is off-topic, but I want everyone to see this. There was a horrible landslide today at the Burmese jade mines in Kachin State, Myanmar... So far, 160 bodies have been found (over 50 hospitalized).  It is always so dangerous there, because of the huge mounds of dirt piled up from all the mining, and landslides happen too often. But after 7 days of heavy rain, this landslide was especially horrific... please, let's send all of these people prayers, love, gratitude and light... it's bad. I think many more dead will be found. It makes me wonder sometimes if the joy and happiness found in our jadeite jades is worth this. It isn't.

Sending love to all of you... and sending love and gratitude to all the miners in Burma.  May God bless them.


----------



## Jadegirl

littl3dot said:


> Has anyone brought from Aaajadeshop from Etsy?
> 
> I brought a bangle, listed as A grade jadeite with opaque translucency and paid $160 AUD. I’m happy with it but I have been having terrible dreams ever since I have been wearing the bangle for a week. My aunt said the bangle probably is “dirty” meaning it may be treated or have been a pass off. Aunt also said that the bottom grade A grade jadeite would still cost around $300 AUD.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with the Etsy seller?



Hi littl3dot, I'm going to jump in here with something that may sound a little crazy, but... consider this...

Dreams/Nightmares come as a result of our subconscious mind literally "clearing its cache". Memories of our personal experiences get "dumped", into our dreams. The bad experiences, as well as the good ones, are processed this way. It could very well be that your jade is "cleaning house" in your subconscious mind first! I don't know.

Since wearing jade against my skin (bangles, bands, beads) I have had exactly one nightmare. I used to have them fairly frequently, but now only one in the past several years. Please be sure that the piece is actually jade. Maybe consider having the bangle professionally tested, or pay a visit to a local gemologist in your area. Wishing you the best!


----------



## jadeitebear

Thanks for the input, Jadegirl. Crooks in the jade business are not unexpected. So important to share here!



Jadegirl said:


> Video: Landslide Today in Hpakan, Kachin State.
> 
> This is off-topic, but I want everyone to see this. There was a horrible landslide today at the Burmese jade mines in Kachin State, Myanmar... So far, 160 bodies have been found (over 50 hospitalized).  It is always so dangerous there, because of the huge mounds of dirt piled up from all the mining, and landslides happen too often. But after 7 days of heavy rain, this landslide was especially horrific... please, let's send all of these people prayers, love, gratitude and light... it's bad. I think many more dead will be found. It makes me wonder sometimes if the joy and happiness found in our jadeite jades is worth this. It isn't.
> 
> Sending love to all of you... and sending love and gratitude to all the miners in Burma.  May God bless them.


This is terrible news. Sending prayers to those injured or who lost their lives and their families. What a jolt of a reminder that the jade business can be bad for many different reasons. Too high of a price indeed.


----------



## jadeitebear

What's with Churk???
I know he is a third generation jade carver and a great craftsman. He is prompt in answering questions and shipping, his pieces are accurately described and beautiful in person. I have purchased jade from his Etsy shop and have been happy with the purchase.
But whenever I ask him about doing something custom, first he says yes, then he drops off. (This has happened on two occasions for me now.) Most recently, I contacted him about putting a silver wrapping on one of my bangles I think is cracked  with a design of his I really love. He wrote back right away to say "Yes, I can do that." And asked for pictures of the crack. I did my best, but it was hard to photograph. He responded "are you sure that is a crack?" because from the pictures it looked to him like a healed stone line. And then never wrote back.
I get that he is a master craftsman and can work on whatever he wants, but I find his customer care lacking. I would have appreciated at least a no. Has anyone had similar experience with him or do I just not know the secret Churk password to get on his good side? I am a paying customer of his after all.

Here is the crack, visible against the reflection. It is actually two cracks crossing at an X.


I am worried about wearing it like this and the cracks bother me even if they are not dangerous to the bangle breaking. I would love to get it wrapped even if it is just for protection and decoration.

Does anyone here have an idea for a reputable jeweler who would put a wrapping on a jade bangle? I would appreciate the recommendation. I would have to send the bangle to them obviously, so it would be preferably someone in the states (I am in California) but any suggestions on what to do are appreciated.


----------



## Jadegirl

Looks like a crack to me too, Bear.  And


jadeitebear said:


> View attachment 4779728
> 
> I am worried about wearing it like this and the cracks bother me even if they are not dangerous to the bangle breaking. I would love to get it wrapped even if it is just for protection and decoration.



It looks like an accidental crack to me too, Bear.  :'(


----------



## szuszuszu

Has anyone bought from Jadeite Serenity on FB before? He offers precut bangle material jadeite. You can choose the stone to be made into a bangle and the core comes alohg with the price, which can be made into rings, pendants, beads etc. Looking for a review. Was told it’ll take 6 days for a bangle and 2 weeks for pendants to be made. The page is very new but fast gaining followers and buyers.


----------



## Jadegirl

jadeitebear said:


> Mason Kay



JadeiteBear, if you have your jadeite tested by Mason Kay, and you choose the $70 dollar email report option, do you get a report that is printable?


----------



## jadeitebear

Jadegirl said:


> JadeiteBear, if you have your jadeite tested by Mason Kay, and you choose the $70 dollar email report option, do you get a report that is printable?


For an email report, I suppose you could print the email. Although, depending on who you are showing the email to, they might not accept it as "proof". If you are looking to share the report with someone as authentication, you may want to check with them ahead of time that an email from Jeff is acceptable.


----------



## jadeitebear

jadeitebear said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad dreams. I have no experience with AAA Jade Shop so I can't comment about them.
> 
> I have bought from both UJ and Jadeite Room and both sell Grade A jadeite. I have always found UJ pricey and Jadeite Room was lower priced for same quality last year when she first opened her Etsy shop. Now I find prices similar in both and like was said, Ling's prices have increased over time, especially if someone favors a bangle (posted about that before) so I am always careful not to do that there. Both will send lots of pictures and answer questions quickly if you ask and you do have the peace of mind that your bangle is the real deal from both.
> Ling sends all bangles with a certificate, while Nandar only certificates items over $3000 US if you care about a certificate. Either way the bangles are Grade A.
> As for bargaining, my experience is the opposite from what was said above. Nandar is no negotiation (for me) while Ling has been known to reduce the price if people just missed a sale for example. Maybe that's just me and doesn't hurt to ask
> Nandar discloses imperfections (like cracks and rough spots) in the description, while the descriptions at the Jadeite Room are rather lacking (does not list the width of the bangle for example) and you need to ask for those details. Lower priced bangles are likely to have cracks (nothing bad, in my experience but if you don't ask, a cheaper bangle is likely to have imperfections) in both.
> Shipping is very fast for me from both. Ling took 2 business days flat to get my order to west coast US in the past month and UJ took within a week. I get the regular shipment and don't pay for express shipment from either.
> 
> Bottom line: both are good sellers. UJ has always been very reputable and Jadeite Room is the newcomer on the Etsy scene with good products and customer service, perhaps still figuring out the pricing. I compare bangles from both when I am looking for something.
> 
> Good luck with your jade!


Another thing that came to mind about Jadeite Room vs UJ:
Jadeite Room's bangles priced under $1000 US tend to have cracks. Not that more expensive bangles of hers won't have them or that every lower priced bangle has cracks, but they are likely in the lower price range. Since the descriptions do not mention anything, it is a good idea to ask ahead of time. Sometimes you can see a crack in the pictures but not always and it is best not to be negatively surprised if it matters to you.
UJ, on the other hand, discloses cracks in the description upfront.


----------



## DahliaLuv

Has anyone bought from Miracle of Jade or Jadeite Galleria on Etsy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

It's been forever since I've posted something! But I'm here to recommend a nephrite seller on Etsy named ChatoyantGem26, they're items are pretty pricy being upwards to $1k for bangles (Guatemala jade specifically), and they also sell LOTS of cats eye nephrite. You can even ask them to reserve an item for you as well! I haven't bought from them yet (which will change later lol) but their communications are swift and their products are eye-catching.


----------



## Jadegirl

You know what, guys?  Even UltJ sells cracky/crackly, "small rough areas on surface" bangles in the low hundreds range, and they are mostly "unpretty" (in my opinion).  Things that mats_alice will sell for $50 bucks or less, and hers aren't as badly flawed, and look much prettier!  At the end of the day, it's just about how much you love the bangle.  None of them are ever perfect.  Nature creates these things, and... lol, if it were US creating the jadeite roughs, they would all be awe-inspiring and perfect, of course!   

But as they say, even a million dollar bangle has flaws.  Perspective is everything, and it's what you value in your spirit, and how the piece of jadeite makes you feel.  Ditto nephrite.  Love to all of you, I love this forum!  mats_alice and UltJ sell untreated jade, and that is what is important to me.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone have seller recommendations for a small piece of natural imperial green jade? i'm a complete jade newbie, so i'm seeking advice from the experts   i'm looking for something small, like a ring or a pendant, I couldn't afford a whole imperial jade bangle in this lifetime!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hi everyone! Thank you in advance for all of your knowledge on untreated grade A natural jadeite! I have read all 22 pages of your recommendations and have gone to all of the eBay and Etsy profiles with no luck on finding a seller that sells a bi disc bracelet. Can anyone recommend a seller for this bracelet? THANK YOU!!


----------



## JadeNine

New here and recently looking for genuine Jadeite bangle (>64mm) but way too expensive, looking to spend under 300 less if possible.

Looked up UltimateJade, JadeiteRoom, and several other reputable sellers from Singapore on Etsy.

Do all of the genuine Jadeite come from Singapore or Hong Kong, is this the best bet for genuine authentic, reasonably priced bangles and bead bracelets without being overpriced?


----------



## JadeNine

fanofjadeite said:


> hi, nexiv. i took a look at their jades, and most look like treated jade to me. and for some items, seller listed them as grade A when the cert clearly stated treated jade.



Hi, can you look at this cert and tell me if this is treated Jade? Thanks


----------



## slaboday

JadeNine said:


> Hi, can you look at this cert and tell me if this is treated Jade? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4844648





This is the English translation of your cert. It says it's untreated/ natural.


----------



## JadeNine

slaboday said:


> View attachment 4844685
> 
> This is the English translation of your cert. It says it's untreated/ natural.



Thanks, I already did that but the reason why I asked you because you last post, you told another poster their certificate said it was treated so I wanted to knowledge.

Also do you know which certification company is more legitimate? nqtc315.com or zwjczx.com?

I have seen both versions of certs from different sellers


----------



## JadeNine

Anyone heard of *8mourcom* on eBay? Has a listing with a GIA certification too.









						Items for sale by 8mourcom | eBay
					

Shop eBay for great deals from 8mourcom!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## AJadecent Angle

JadeNine said:


> Thanks, I already did that but the reason why I asked you because you last post, you told another poster their certificate said it was treated so I wanted to knowledge.
> 
> Also do you know which certification company is more legitimate? nqtc315.com or zwjczx.com?
> 
> I have seen both versions of certs from different sellers
> 
> View attachment 4845607
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845608


I have purchased jade items that came with the 2 certificates listed and I can vouch that the certs and websites are legit. The 2nd certificate you've taken it from (what I assume) gojade is also legit, although there are people who have complained about their items being overwaxed which I can see why (as some of their pieces glow blue on crevices) along with poor polishing so proceed with caution if you're nitpicky over those.
Now for bangles under $300 I (and maybe some other Jadies here can vouch for them as well) suggest mats_alice (songsong0104 is her sister shop and have some really cheap bangles only there as well), BestJadeite, TheJadeMine, gojade/antijade (they're sister shops), Barbara Shimoda (goes by Jade Gem Hunter in Facebook and you'll be required to message them regarding if they have bangles or not), AllaboutjadeCanada, jal_9021 also has some really nice nephrite bangles if you're willing to go over $300 alittle, yg7788992010 despite their long name, has alot of nephrite coming from Xinjiang and Qinghai with some jadeite so you could try searching for bangles in there if it helps.


----------



## JadeNine

AJadecent Angle said:


> I have purchased jade items that came with the 2 certificates listed and I can vouch that the certs and websites are legit. The 2nd certificate you've taken it from (what I assume) gojade is also legit, although there are people who have complained about their items being overwaxed which I can see why (as some of their pieces glow blue on crevices) along with poor polishing so proceed with caution if you're nitpicky over those.
> Now for bangles under $300 I (and maybe some other Jadies here can vouch for them as well) suggest mats_alice (songsong0104 is her sister shop and have some really cheap bangles only there as well), BestJadeite, TheJadeMine, gojade/antijade (they're sister shops), Barbara Shimoda (goes by Jade Gem Hunter in Facebook and you'll be required to message them regarding if they have bangles or not), AllaboutjadeCanada, jal_9021 also has some really nice nephrite bangles if you're willing to go over $300 alittle, yg7788992010 despite their long name, has alot of nephrite coming from Xinjiang and Qinghai with some jadeite so you could try searching for bangles in there if it helps.



Awesome, thank you for the suggestions!

I heard Jade nowadays don't compare to the past but definitely authentic Jade is what I am seeking.

But I also know some sellers tend to overprice, like maybe hundreds of dollars profit on one item.

Can you give me some definitive tests done at home that will reveal whether my Jade has polymer or any treatment added?

Also tell me about the wax thing, how do you get rid of that if I end up with this glow?


----------



## JadeNine

AJadecent Angle said:


> I have purchased jade items that came with the 2 certificates listed and I can vouch that the certs and websites are legit. The 2nd certificate you've taken it from (what I assume) gojade is also legit, although there are people who have complained about their items being overwaxed which I can see why (as some of their pieces glow blue on crevices) along with poor polishing so proceed with caution if you're nitpicky over those.
> Now for bangles under $300 I (and maybe some other Jadies here can vouch for them as well) suggest mats_alice (songsong0104 is her sister shop and have some really cheap bangles only there as well), BestJadeite, TheJadeMine, gojade/antijade (they're sister shops), Barbara Shimoda (goes by Jade Gem Hunter in Facebook and you'll be required to message them regarding if they have bangles or not), AllaboutjadeCanada, jal_9021 also has some really nice nephrite bangles if you're willing to go over $300 alittle, yg7788992010 despite their long name, has alot of nephrite coming from Xinjiang and Qinghai with some jadeite so you could try searching for bangles in there if it helps.



I tried looking for  yg7788992010 but did not find them, can you leave a link if possible? Thanks!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

JadeNine said:


> Awesome, thank you for the suggestions!
> 
> I heard Jade nowadays don't compare to the past but definitely authentic Jade is what I am seeking.
> 
> But I also know some sellers tend to overprice, like maybe hundreds of dollars profit on one item.
> 
> Can you give me some definitive tests done at home that will reveal whether my Jade has polymer or any treatment added?
> 
> Also tell me about the wax thing, how do you get rid of that if I end up with this glow?


Here's the store https://www.ebay.com/str/jennysjadestore the g was a j instead, my bad!
Yes some sellers do overprice usually cause there's no set standards on what jade should be/look like compared to other precious stones but usually you can bargain around if possible (don't lowball obviously )
As for definitive tests at home, UV lights longwave help detect any heavily impregnated and dyed jade sometimes since there are pieces that have been treated and can't be undetectable via UV light so don't rely on this test alone. A jeweler's loupe of at least x10 help to detect any of the notorious spider web pattern which is almost always found in B jade compared to A jade which has a orange peeling effect due to various minerals making up jade + some of them being softer than others causing the rough looking texture, and even some individual pitting here and there.
Knocking a piece (don't bang it though!) with an agate stick or another piece of jade helps as well since they're dense minerals, they'll make a resonance abit similar to a bell chiming, treated jade will have more of a thud with no resonance whatsoever due to it's structure being destroyed and being filled in.
I've heard people say holding a piece of treated jade tends to heat up quicker on your palms than a untreated jade which can hold it's coolness longer; even going as far as wrapping a strand of hair around it and then putting a lighter next to the wrapped hair on the jade to show that even a lighter won't be able to singe a hair when it's wrapped to a jade piece but I think you should do that with caution (especially with the higher end jade pieces)
Then there's my favorite, holding a piece of jade up to a light to allow it to shine through since this allows you to see it's structure. Treated jade structure tends to be very blurry or you can visible holes in which the impregnation happens and color roots (the mineral intrusions that gives the jade color) with be more veiny than it is evenly spread out and distributed to where you can see where it originally came from, although there are also treated jade piece that mimics these sorts of color roots, albeit much more muddier and not as evenly spread out similar to an artist blending colors into one another for a painting.
These definitely aren't foolproof ways to figure out a treated piece of jade but they can give you an idea if you're ever suspicious of your piece, do these tests and/or just send them to a gem laboratory for a verification of an untreated/treated piece of jade.


----------



## Jadegirl

JadeNine said:


> New here and recently looking for genuine Jadeite bangle (>64mm) but way too expensive, looking to spend under 300 less if possible.



Hello JadeNine, and Welcome! Awesome and knowledgeable Jade-istas are in here, so you have come to the right place! Wonderful advice and help here. My favorite jadeite jade sellers (especially for bangles) are mats_alice on eBay.com, songsong0104 on eBay, and UltimateJadeite.com

Please contact Alice of mats_alice on eBay here: https://www.ebay.com/str/matsalicejadestore

Write to her, and tell her what size you wish for, what colors/types of bangles appeal to you, as I have seen Alice locate things quickly when contacted with a request, and I trust her very much. She will also be within your price range. 

Happy Weekend to you, and all...


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Jadegirl said:


> Hello JadeNine, and Welcome! Awesome and knowledgeable Jade-istas are in here, so you have come to the right place! Wonderful advice and help here. My favorite jadeite jade sellers (especially for bangles) are mats_alice on eBay.com, songsong0104 on eBay, and UltimateJadeite.com
> 
> Please contact Alice of mats_alice on eBay here: https://www.ebay.com/str/matsalicejadestore
> 
> Write to her, and tell her what size you wish for, what colors/types of bangles appeal to you, as I have seen Alice locate things quickly when contacted with a request, and I trust her very much. She will also be within your price range.
> 
> Happy Weekend to you, and all...


Allow me to add on to this since she's one of my favorite sellers out there, she also has connections with some jade studios as well and you can even ask her if she has upcoming pieces that she hasn't listed yet if you have an item you're chasing for.


----------



## Jadegirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Allow me to add on to this since she's one of my favorite sellers out there, she also has connections with some jade studios as well and you can even ask her if she has upcoming pieces that she hasn't listed yet if you have an item you're chasing for.




This is Alice you're referring to? I am thinking she is a great seller for @JadeNine also because of the size she is looking for... inner diameter > 64mm may be harder to find.

Also, mats_alice is located in the USA.

https://www.ebay.com/str/matsalicejadestore


----------



## BanhBao

Jadegirl said:


> Hello JadeNine, and Welcome! Awesome and knowledgeable Jade-istas are in here, so you have come to the right place! Wonderful advice and help here. My favorite jadeite jade sellers (especially for bangles) are mats_alice on eBay.com, songsong0104 on eBay, and UltimateJadeite.com
> 
> Please contact Alice of mats_alice on eBay here: https://www.ebay.com/str/matsalicejadestore
> 
> Write to her, and tell her what size you wish for, what colors/types of bangles appeal to you, as I have seen Alice locate things quickly when contacted with a request, and I trust her very much. She will also be within your price range.
> 
> Happy Weekend to you, and all...



Her prices are so low, oddly low. Maybe not authentic and probably resin inside?


----------



## Jadegirl

BanhBao said:


> Her prices are so low, oddly low. Maybe not authentic and probably resin inside?



No, no resin. The bangles she has that are very low priced have flaws, fine cracks, etc., but are still very attractive. I also have bangles from her that cost in the low hundreds, two of them have been GIA tested, no treatment, Type A. And with Alice, if you are not happy with the purchase, shipping it back for a refund will cost around $5.00 if you are in the US, which is a lot less than the cost of shipping one back to Asia.

This has been my experience with her.  I have only returned one bangle to Alice... it was a gift, and I got the wrong size for someone.  But there was no hassle in returning it.


----------



## Jadegirl

> GlitterEyebags
> 
> Can anyone recommend a seller for this bracelet? THANK YOU!!




To be honest, the summer before last I wanted to make an anklet out of jadeite "Pi" cabochons, bought a set of five (5) of them from mats_alice on eBay, and made it myself using a piece of 1.5mm black leather cord.  It has been a long time since I have seen a bracelet like this, but try searching online using the words "Bi" discs bracelet and "Pi" discs bracelet.  I know they are out there...

Google Search Jade "Pi" Discs Bracelets


----------



## Raindrops1789

Has anyone had experience with Mays? I believe they're located in Australia.


----------



## Jadedangel1

Hi. Has anyone purchased from the seller Chihirojade on ebay? Does anyone know if they are reputable? I’m still pretty new to jade with only a few pieces I got thanks to the recommendations on this thread. I’ve been eying this piece below, but other than the reviews On eBay, I see no one mentioning purchasing from them. Also, the piece has what looks to be cloudy spots that leave me hesitant.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/64mm-Certi...ender-Jadeite-JADE-Bracelet-1693/143459341320


----------



## DragonJade

matsalice said:


> I found songsong0104 from Ebay with a lot of Grade A jadeite that have reasonable prices. I have purchased quite a few pieces from him, from $10 to $400 pieces. And most of them are very good with the price. I gave jadeite to friends as gifts and they love that.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/songsong0104/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=



Aren't you the same person? Promoting yourself?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone have a good source for imperial jadeite? i’m just looking for a small piece in a pendant/earrings not a whole bangle


----------



## DragonJade

Paulo Harianja said:


> Bought a jadeite pendant from Goldsun2010 on Ebay's auction (March 26th, 2017), whom listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade.
> 
> After item arrived, tested it again on GRI Lab (trusted gemological laboratory in Indonesia), and the result was Type C Jadeite Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Certificate from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Indonesia GRI Lab's Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought another two piece Jadeite pendant from Gojade, whom also listed it as Type A Jadeite Jade. Still waiting for the item to arrive, and i am going to test it again.
> 
> Has anyone had an unpleasant experience like this?



Did you ever test the GoJade items?


----------



## DragonJade

LunaDoo said:


> Also curious about Gojade. Their less expensive things look... suspicious. I don't know, but the colors are all really good-- lots of lavender/green, etc. and _everything_ has a certificate. I can see that the majority are machine/computer carved, but that's the case with many of the items out there. Any recent feedback from someone who's verified what they got from Gojade?



I am also interested in knowing if anyone has tested GoJade with another testing company.
They definitely use CNC carving machine on some of their items, which is fine, what matters is if the Jadeite is A or not


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Jadegirl said:


> This is Alice you're referring to? I am thinking she is a great seller for @JadeNine also because of the size she is looking for... inner diameter > 64mm may be harder to find.
> 
> Also, mats_alice is located in the USA.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/str/matsalicejadestore


Yes I'm talking about her lol. I think alice has some bangles at 64mm though it maybe on her songsong0104 store, but may still have some in her mats_alice one.


----------



## DragonJade

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yes actually. I know a user who only had one post and it was a bangle with a cert saying it was grade A, but turned out to be B+C when sent to GIA for testing. Believe it was Maithong or someone else..
> So all in all if you’re really better off going with some sellers listed as reputable, or sellers whom you trust will sell you untreated jade. If you want my personal opinion I’d say Gojade (also their sister shop antijade), chenhantaobao97 (be careful with their images as they make their jades in photos look vibrant than they are in reality), preciousjadeite (she have her own facebook, and wechat account where she broadcasts the jade market she roams around and you can ask her to buy some jades for you and do bespoke options I believe), chineseoldshop (seller has very poor english so miscommunication and reminder to ship your jades is more than likely to happen, they also sell some rather risque products too so proceed with caution maybe ), matsalice (a member here and a jade lover who sells a good variety of jades), Ultimate Jadeite, All About Jade, AAAJadeShop, and Yokdee Jadeite.
> The last four sellers always have certificates ready and you can always ask for an additional one if you want to just be sure, and they have some eye-candy pieces with some not so candy-like prices that are for either investment purposes, or to showcase it if you ever do wish to splurge on such luxurious looking jades!



Can you verify the GIA certificate thing you mentioned?

I only saw a user who bought from goldsun something on eBay and sent it in to some Indonesian lab and it was B+C jadeite.

Can you find the post you are talking about? I really want to see the GIA report and which seller it was!!!


----------



## DragonJade

JADESEIKO said:


> Thank you so much for the info ! I usually buy from Ultimatejadeite, but I do find their prices a little high. I've always wondered about Gojade/antijade and Unijade, the prices make me a little doubtful though. Gojade sells bangles for dirt cheap when they're in an auction and Unijade sells some bangles that can cost as low as 40$..... Am I the only one? haha
> 
> and Jadegirl ! I would love to know more about your experience, I'm really hooked on this one bangle she has and I can seem to find anything sort of similar and also within my 200$ budget.
> 
> I think i've read on this forum that you can ask Ultimatejadeite to find bangles that can fit within a person's price range? if so, please let me know !



UltimateJadeite definitely makes big profits.


----------



## DragonJade

Ruby In Paradise said:


> Hi Shinyshoes...  I can't help but laugh a little, as it sounds like Benjamart Maithong is up to her usual tricks...
> 
> After waiting 16 days, Benjamart Maithong shipped me an empty bag.  SERIOUSLY.  An empty bag that she "forgot" to put the purchased item in.  When I wrote to her about this, she responded with disbelief and denial, then later wrote back that she "could now confirm my story" as she had just found the unsent item.  Insulted, and unwilling to wait out another long shipment from a woman who seems to have no time or respect for her customers, I asked for a refund.  I left negative feedback for her, but she responded with a looooooong "Oh poor me" self-righteous post that probably took longer to write than the time it would have taken to simply ship the order in a professional and timely manner.... that is, if she remembered to put the item IN before shipping it!
> 
> It seems I dodged a bullet with both Benjamart Maithong, and Sara at Jade Rabbit Gems, as I have since read on these forum pages that both sellers deal in polymer impregnated jadeite jade (Type B, and B+C, not Type A, as advertised).  Their carelessness saved me the time and money of two return shipments.  Shinyshoes, if you are in the US, USPS Tracking WILL pick up the Thai tracking number and info as soon as your package reaches this country, and you will be able to resume the tracking of your package at USPS.com



Wow really? MaithongJewelry and JadeRabbitGems on Etsy all deal with treated Jadeite???

This is very serious, we need to make sure that they do otherwise we are speaking negatively of their business for no reason.


----------



## DragonJade

Check out on eBay *Jadeburi *and *MandalayJades*


----------



## DragonJade

Here are the most reliable sellers if you really care about 100% Type-A Jadeite from my experience and research.

Best guarantee for natural Jadeite:


*KathyJade *(KooJade)⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐responsive, large selection, price ranges*AllAboutJade *SG⭐⭐⭐⭐responsive, limited selection, pricey*Yokdee Jadeite*⭐⭐⭐⭐responsive, moderate selection, pricey*Gransky Jewellery*⭐⭐⭐⭐responsive, small selection, pricey (Offers HKJSL Certification)*UltimateJadeite*⭐⭐⭐⭐less responsive, large selection, very pricey

Other sellers who are trusted but still with doubt

*JoJoJade *[seems overpriced]*
JadeiteGalleria *[limited selection but seems genuine]*
ChurkWorkShop *[slow response, moderate selection]
*GoJade *[responsive, large selection]*
JadeiteRoom *[decent response, large selection]*
JadeBuri *[responsive, genuine but low quality Jadeite, very affordable]
*MatsAlice *[responsive, affordable]

Hope this helped others, I wish I had this list earlier on, and will edit if necessary.


----------



## Juju:)

Does anyone have any experience with HushnC? Are their jade 100% Type-A Jadeite?


----------



## Juju:)

Oops I meant HusknCo.com


----------



## Ainese

Does anyone know whether MiracleofJade on ETSY sells authentic Grade A jade bangles and whether they are worth the price? Been looking at UltimateJade, but have not found what I'm looking for. Did on MiracleofJade, but no idea about the reputation of the shop. Any advice would be helpful! Thank you!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Ainese said:


> Does anyone know whether MiracleofJade on ETSY sells authentic Grade A jade bangles and whether they are worth the price? Been looking at UltimateJade, but have not found what I'm looking for. Did on MiracleofJade, but no idea about the reputation of the shop. Any advice would be helpful! Thank you!


I've never dealt with MiracleofJade but their items seem very promising and look to be untreated. But if you're ever concerned it may not you can always ask if they have a certificate at hand or if they can have it certified. Also if you have a UV light you can shine it on the piece to see if it'll glow everywhere or not, additionally the specific gravity test can help to see if the piece's untreated since most of them range on 3.33 or slightly higher.


----------



## Ainese

AJadecent Angle said:


> I've never dealt with MiracleofJade but their items seem very promising and look to be untreated. But if you're ever concerned it may not you can always ask if they have a certificate at hand or if they can have it certified. Also if you have a UV light you can shine it on the piece to see if it'll glow everywhere or not, additionally the specific gravity test can help to see if the piece's untreated since most of them range on 3.33 or slightly higher.



Thank you! Will need to get my hands on some equipment them or see if jewelers assess them. Thanks again


----------



## cuppateatime

DragonJade said:


> Wow really? MaithongJewelry and JadeRabbitGems on Etsy all deal with treated Jadeite???
> 
> This is very serious, we need to make sure that they do otherwise we are speaking negatively of their business for no reason.


I just purchased my first jade piece from Sara of JadeRabbitGems on Etsy this past weekend. I haven't browsed purseforum in months so I didn't think to look here but somehow just remembered seeing a jade thread and thought I should probably look for it! 

Well, I have already made the purchase. Sara claims that she only sells untreated jadeite when I asked. She did have a notable number of reviews stating that the jade they received looked duller in person. However, I think the lighting can affect how it looks, and she has got a lovely bright sunny window she takes her photos under. She took extra photos under indirect lighting for me when I asked, and the jade looked slightly less glowy than the original pics. I'll have to share my impressions when I receive it. I'd really like to get a gemologist valuation but they seem to cost around $70~$110 and the piece I bought was not even $200 so it doesn't really seem worth doing...


----------



## DragonJade

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies! I wanted to say a few things about JadeiteRoom, the seller on Etsy that opened an online shop earlier this year. They say they wanted to expand their existing brick and mortar business in HK claiming to be the "BEST place to buy affordable GRADE A JADE"
> I really liked a bangle they had but was not sure about them as a new seller and decided to wait until I heard more. So I placed the bangle in my "favorites" on Etsy and one or two people on these threads eventually reported shopping there and that their jade checked out so I decided to go for it. I went to look at the bangle again and noticed that in the mean time the price had gone up by $200. I really liked it and after much thought, it was not cheap, decided to buy it.
> I had also placed a couple of other bangles of theirs in my favorites (did not want to buy them, but to keep an eye out as another jadie was considering one of these  ) and noticed that within 1-2 weeks their prices (and also the price of another bangle that was really nice but not my size I had not favored) had been marked up considerably (20% -50%) and by as much as $1000 USD in one case.
> So I decided to run a little experiment. I added a random bangle of their inventory to my favorites. Sure enough, within 2 weeks the seller changed the price up from $300 to $500 on just that bangle. Other bangles of theirs prices' did not change during that time.
> It is the seller's right to change the price of their items and you might argue this is "supply and demand" but there is no demand, I just randomly "liked" some bangle. Since opening, the prices of many of their bangles have gone up and are now on par with Ultimate Jadeite which I find to be pricey for medium quality jadeite, UJ has excellent customer service, so people like them, whatever.
> I find JadeiteRoom's seller tactics to be a bit shady and wanted people to know about them here. In their defense though, unlike UJ, they do send certificates with their lower priced bangles.
> 
> Please let people know if you have noticed a similar thing.
> 
> Here is the bangle:



Hi, please see my post #345

I recently reviewed a bunch of shops I contacted with over some time. 

Which shop do you think has the best quality Jadeite for the best prices, I know this is not gonna be a match but do you think KathyJade is one of them??


----------



## Deleted 698298

Miracleofjade on Etsy has some amazing and affordable pieces of authentic untreated grade A jadeite...too good to be true? Does anyone have any experience with them? Any insights? (Much appreciate!)


----------



## Deleted 698298

Also, Jadeite888 on Etsy. Anyone familiar with them? Thank you


----------



## jadeitefan

I've bought a bangle from JadeiteRoom on Etsy and a couple from Ultimate Jadeite. A few of the things that makes me have more faith in UJ (despite their prices being typically higher) is that:
1. UJ's descriptions for each piece is forthcoming in terms of whether or not there are cracks, chips, unevenness, etc.
2. UJ allows returns for the the lifetime of the bangle IF you find out that it's not type A. Whereas JadeiteRoom doesn't allow returns or exchanges.
3. From what I understand, UJ sources the jadeite and has the bangles made in Myanmar/Burma instead of being made in China. And often has "sister" bangles ie. several bangles made from the same boulder. 

Also, it seems that using a UV light to detect fake jade or jade with polymers isn't a fail safe method. I guess the only way to really know is by sending it off to a reputable lab. In this video, the guy bought a jade pendant that passed his UV light test but when he brought it to a lab, sure enough, it contained polymers.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Thanks jadeitefan! I bought uv torch especially for examining jade and then saw this youtube video...


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadeitefan said:


> I've bought a bangle from JadeiteRoom on Etsy and a couple from Ultimate Jadeite. A few of the things that makes me have more faith in UJ (despite their prices being typically higher) is that:
> 1. UJ's descriptions for each piece is forthcoming in terms of whether or not there are cracks, chips, unevenness, etc.
> 2. UJ allows returns for the the lifetime of the bangle IF you find out that it's not type A. Whereas JadeiteRoom doesn't allow returns or exchanges.
> 3. From what I understand, UJ sources the jadeite and has the bangles made in Myanmar/Burma instead of being made in China. And often has "sister" bangles ie. several bangles made from the same boulder.
> 
> Also, it seems that using a UV light to detect fake jade or jade with polymers isn't a fail safe method. I guess the only way to really know is by sending it off to a reputable lab. In this video, the guy bought a jade pendant that passed his UV light test but when he brought it to a lab, sure enough, it contained polymers.



Agreed with UJ since they seem very fair! Additionally I've seen that video when I started being obsessed with jade and I'll say a few things.
1. If UV Light was a fail-safe method, we wouldn't need gem laboratories at all to help detect treated jade at all which would be lovely if that was the case.   
2. The video uploader knew of the risks when he went to Hong Kong and try to find an untreated jade in a whole bunch of treated variants. I'll be honest though watching the video over again I felt disgusted by the merchants stereotyping the guy minding his own business asking if he belonged in the Italian mafia at one point.


----------



## Aeriya

What do you think about this persons shop? I got them in the mail they’re roughly 15 usd each and feel cool to touch and didn’t seem like I could scratch them at all. Customer service was amazing and very fast shipping that was free even from Gangzhou. Seems like a whole sale jadeite and natural real jade place. Just curious. 

Best Jadeite on Etsy









						BestJadeite - Etsy
					

Shop Our shop are saling Grade A jade,nephrite,handmake rope by BestJadeite located in Guangzhou, China. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




					www.etsy.com


----------



## MJDaisy

love this thread. I bought 1 bangle from singsong and 2 from mats Alice but they are the same person  she was so sweet. I initially only bought 2 but I asked if she had any lavender and she pulled one for me and I ended up getting 3. She had super fast shipping and the bangles are even prettier than I expected.

I also ordered 1 from thejadeiteroom that will take a few weeks to get here but will report back. That one was more pricy than the Ebay ones I got so im really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Aeriya said:


> View attachment 4971540
> 
> What do you think about this persons shop? I got them in the mail they’re roughly 15 usd each and feel cool to touch and didn’t seem like I could scratch them at all. Customer service was amazing and very fast shipping that was free even from Gangzhou. Seems like a whole sale jadeite and natural real jade place. Just curious.
> 
> Best Jadeite on Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BestJadeite - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Our shop are saling Grade A jade,nephrite,handmake rope by BestJadeite located in Guangzhou, China. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


I've purchased them from before and they do sell genuine jadeite, and safe to say you got what you paid for since $15 is a normal price for opaque colorless jade. They do have pricier pieces as well, and should have some certification at hand, if not then you can ask for them to certify it.


----------



## Aeriya

AJadecent Angle said:


> I've purchased them from before and they do sell genuine jadeite, and safe to say you got what you paid for since $15 is a normal price for opaque colorless jade. They do have pricier pieces as well, and should have some certification at hand, if not then you can ask for them to certify it.


That’s awesome I kind of had a feeling they were legit and amazing prices and very friendly. I’m glad to know they’re certified as an actual jade vendor.  Thanks.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Aeriya said:


> That’s awesome I kind of had a feeling they were legit and amazing prices and very friendly. I’m glad to know they’re certified as an actual jade vendor.  Thanks.


No problem! Do be careful though cause they do have some listings that says they're jade and the pictures are vividly colored or glassy type of jade bangles, but they're most certainly agates or dyed quartz. If they were actual jadeite it would've easily break your bank


----------



## Aeriya

AJadecent Angle said:


> No problem! Do be careful though cause they do have some listings that says they're jade and the pictures are vividly colored or glassy type of jade bangles, but they're most certainly agates or dyed quartz. If they were actual jadeite it would've easily break your bank


Thanks again. I never buy bangles Id be afraid of breaking them and have a small wrist anyway lol


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Aeriya said:


> Thanks again. I never buy bangles Id be afraid of breaking them and have a small wrist anyway lol


I can relate honestly. If I do buy bangles though it’s either cause it actually fits me miraculously and/or it’s too pretty to pass up and will be used for fidgeting around.


----------



## estrellita

Hello! I purchased a jadeite bangle, looked fine under UV light except for some lines that glow (I attached pictures). I searched online but I can’t find one specific to it. What is it? Does this mean it’s not grade A? Thank you!


----------



## Junkenpo

estrellita said:


> Hello! I purchased a jadeite bangle, looked fine under UV light except for some lines that glow (I attached pictures). I searched online but I can’t find one specific to it. What is it? Does this mean it’s not grade A? Thank you!



Hi Estrellita, this is not the thread to ask these questions.  Please post in "the jade thread"  for general questions and comments about jade & quality. This thread, "reputable jade sellers list" is to report experiences or ask questions about specific sellers. Will you name your seller?  

It is hard to be sure about jade from just pictures.    It could be that the bangle is polymer-injected or it could be that it is just wax that has gotten into the cracks and stone lines. Did your seller provide any certification from reliable testing companies? Do they have a good return policy if it turns out it is not grade A?


----------



## estrellita

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Estrellita, this is not the thread to ask these questions.  Please post in "the jade thread"  for general questions and comments about jade & quality. This thread, "reputable jade sellers list" is to report experiences or ask questions about specific sellers. Will you name your seller?
> 
> It is hard to be sure about jade from just pictures.    It could be that the bangle is polymer-injected or it could be that it is just wax that has gotten into the cracks and stone lines. Did your seller provide any certification from reliable testing companies? Do they have a good return policy if it turns out it is not grade A?



Thank you for the reply. I’ll repost in General Questions when I can.
I bought it from a coworker who travelled in Asia.


----------



## estrellita

Has anyone bought from Jadeitebird?





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com


----------



## AJadecent Angle

estrellita said:


> Has anyone bought from Jadeitebird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I personally never bought from the seller but they look genuine. Do ask for more pictures since the spotlight's definitely making it look prettier than it may seem.


----------



## EarthGatherer

I haven't posted in a while, but thought this article may be helpful here vs the general jade thread. My google auto translates the content, so I can't say whether or not the source itself is reputable. However, I've found the content helpful in determining if a certificate is valid or not, which assists in vetting vendors. In the very least, it helps me confirm if the website on a cert is the actual one for the lab used.

https://kknews.cc/news/blk4rr9.html
https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/90857836


----------



## Jadegirl

Anesthestia said:


> I'm here to provide feedback for Alice from mats_alice on ebay-- I'm very pleased with my purchase. She's so helpful and sweet, replies instantly, and was super patient with my many questions. Would definitely recommend, she's an honest seller.



Major kudos for Alice! mats_alice on eBay.  I have two new bangles from her, and they are both exceptionally good quality, and very beautiful!

And she is just a totally sweet person.


----------



## Jadegirl

> I love this one (from the same cert company). The color is inky purple with bluish tones. It reminds me of a violent electrical storm or the deepest ocean. It was from mats_alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763560



Alice does it again!  She always has bangles in unique colors, and this one is amazing... Beautiful choice!

mats_alice  on eBay


----------



## jelliedfeels

This might be a silly question but are there any good Jade sellers on Amazon? I’ve got a gift card I’d quite like to put towards a bangle.


----------



## Jadegirl

jelliedfeels said:


> This might be a silly question but are there any good Jade sellers on Amazon? I’ve got a gift card I’d quite like to put towards a bangle.



It is not a silly question at all, but my answer, having seen some jadeite bangles listed on Amazon is: Um, no.  You should probably not go there.

The fantastic price-conscious listings on Amazon are abundant, and I am a repeat customer on there for everything from skin care (refined emu oil, Alpha Hydroxy skin care, and make-up) to more affordable things like batteries, bluetooth speakers, and external hard drives.  On these kinds of things, I am never disapponted.  I would use Amazon for that, then save the cash for your jade.

I have casually looked at jadeite offerings there over time, and I would not feel comfortable in buying jadeite jade, or nephrite jade, on Amazon, but you can always present a piece you are considering to members of this forum, and they will give you their honest and unvarnished opines.  I have confidence in the members of this board!  Also... avoid Ali Baba-type jadeite listings online!  Never a good thing.

Cheers, and best wishes!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Jadegirl said:


> It is not a silly question at all, but my answer, having seen some jadeite bangles listed on Amazon is: Um, no.  You should probably not go there.
> 
> The fantastic price-conscious listings on Amazon are abundant, and I am a repeat customer on there for everything from skin care (refined emu oil, Alpha Hydroxy skin care, and make-up) to more affordable things like batteries, bluetooth speakers, and external hard drives.  On these kinds of things, I am never disapponted.  I would use Amazon for that, then save the cash for your jade.
> 
> I have casually looked at jadeite offerings there over time, and I would not feel comfortable in buying jadeite jade, or nephrite jade, on Amazon, but you can always present a piece you are considering to members of this forum, and they will give you their honest and unvarnished opines.  I have confidence in the members of this board!  Also... avoid Ali Baba-type jadeite listings online!  Never a good thing.
> 
> Cheers, and best wishes!


Thank you very much, I didn’t really know where Amazon stood compared to the Etsy/eBay gang. I’m not a big amazon user myself as I honestly think they are a bit of a ripoff in the U.K. I might just let the OH get some new tools and movies then and save the cash


----------



## CareerMother

Juju:smile: said:


> Oops I meant HusknCo.com



I bought one bangle for myself and 5 as gifts. They ranged from US$150 to US$300 each. Because I am new to the jade world, I paid extra for Husk to send all the items to NGI for testing. All 6 bangles came back as ”Natural Jadeite (Type A)” with “No evidence of chemical treatment”. The most expensive had a specific gravity of 3.34, 4 had specific gravity of 3.33 and surprisingly the second most expensive had a specific gravity of 3.31.

I like the modern slim round princess shape of bangles that Husk stocks as it does not seem to be readily available elsewhere. Husk do disclose stone lines and having examined over a dozen bangles in order to choose 6, I do think their online descriptions are accurate.


----------



## Juju:)

CareerMother said:


> I bought one bangle for myself and 5 as gifts. They ranged from US$150 to US$300 each. Because I am new to the jade world, I paid extra for Husk to send all the items to NGI for testing. All 6 bangles came back as ”Natural Jadeite (Type A)” with “No evidence of chemical treatment”. The most expensive had a specific gravity of 3.34, 4 had specific gravity of 3.33 and surprisingly the second most expensive had a specific gravity of 3.31.
> 
> I like the modern slim round princess shape of bangles that Husk stocks as it does not seem to be readily available elsewhere. Husk do disclose stone lines and having examined over a dozen bangles in order to choose 6, I do think their online descriptions are accurate.


Hi CM! Thank you so much for sharing this valuable info! I too like slimmer bangles and most places I look sell wider ones more. I've been thinking whether to consider a beaded bracelet. Hmm... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## estrellita

Jadeburi on eBay may not have the transparent bangles, but her/his jadeites look gorgeous in person. My first purchase, skinny bangles, exceeded my expectation. My 2nd purchase, both 14mm, are very pretty too. For the price, I am extremely happy. All passed the UV light and have the beautiful resonating sound when tapped.


----------



## natinthehat

what do you guys think about ParadiseGiftland on Etsy? I saw that they have certificates on the page and have a seperate tab for the genuine and certified Jade. I want a pendant and they seem to have some good reviews on the pendents but the prices seem too good so I’m skeptical.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

natinthehat said:


> what do you guys think about ParadiseGiftland on Etsy? I saw that they have certificates on the page and have a seperate tab for the genuine and certified Jade. I want a pendant and they seem to have some good reviews on the pendents but the prices seem too good so I’m skeptical.


They seem to sell both noticeably treated jade/chalcedony and some natural jadeite, but I've seen those types of jadeite being sold for way less in that quality type. Personally I'd say you can find better pieces for $50-$100, matsalice/songsong0104, gojade/antijade, 3jade, and michaeldyw comes up to mind with similar price points with definitely better quality of jade that's natural/untreated.


----------



## jadeitefan

Back in 2019, I was eyeing a bangle from JadeiteRoom on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/720966343/jade-bangle-550mm-217-oval-shape-icy - It used to be priced at $1000. Then it went up to $1500, and the seller said she was changing her prices based on market value. Now it's at $2500. That's $1500 MORE than it was listed 2-years ago. How do we really know what the value is of a bangle (ie. that you're paying for a quality piece versus something that is overinflated)?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadeitefan said:


> Back in 2019, I was eyeing a bangle from JadeiteRoom on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/720966343/jade-bangle-550mm-217-oval-shape-icy - It used to be priced at $1000. Then it went up to $1500, and the seller said she was changing her prices based on market value. Now it's at $2500. That's $1500 MORE than it was listed 2-years ago. How do we really know what the value is of a bangle (ie. that you're paying for a quality piece versus something that is overinflated)?


From what I've seen + heard from other jade sellers, jadeite prices rose sharply mainly due to how tightly regulated they're allowed to be exported alongside the current situation in Burma and how scarce it already is to find a nice quality jade piece. Although I've heard from other buyers here that JadeiteRoom is known to also increase it's price based on the amount of likes/favorites it's been getting so there's that to factor in too. Personally for me, if you _really_ like it, then go for it (so long your bank account isn't crying afterwards  ) but I think your best bet is to go to those jade live broadcasting streams to see which suits your fancy.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Hello, 
Has anyone bought at Elaine Jewel Design https://etsy.me/2YsZyxc
I am asking if they can provide me with a lab certificate for type A jaedeite. But I am not sure even if they can, does it mean they are legit in general. 
Thank you -


----------



## AnnaWu2021

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone bought at Elaine Jewel Design https://etsy.me/2YsZyxc
> I am asking if they can provide me with a lab certificate for type A jaedeite. But I am not sure even if they can, does it mean they are legit in general.
> Thank you -


Update: They were not willing to provide and ask me to get it certified on my own. So meeeh. 
By the way, has anyone tried with Jojo Jade in Shanghai, China? 
Many thanks


----------



## Junkenpo

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Update: They were not willing to provide and ask me to get it certified on my own. So meeeh.
> By the way, has anyone tried with Jojo Jade in Shanghai, China?
> Many thanks



Hi!  I hadn't realized Jojo was back in business.  If it is the same company as before, then those of us who have purchased have gotten A jade.. however, it was also found out later that they were sort of a middleman between overseas buyers who did not have access to sellers on other sites such as Taobao.  The site was willing to "bargain down" but was still charging more than what the original sellers were asking.  As always, it is buyer beware.

See thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/page-814


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Junkenpo said:


> Hi!  I hadn't realized Jojo was back in business.  If it is the same company as before, then those of us who have purchased have gotten A jade.. however, it was also found out later that they were sort of a middleman between overseas buyers who did not have access to sellers on other sites such as Taobao.  The site was willing to "bargain down" but was still charging more than what the original sellers were asking.  As always, it is buyer beware.
> 
> See thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/page-814


When did they go out of business and why? Do you happen to know? 
Actually at first I tried to buy from their website but the seller said the one I picked was not available. He sent me photos of other bangles and it seems that the purchase will be out of the website, but directly informally with them via bank. Not sure if it is trustworthy.
The seller repeated to me million times that they are reputable and so on


----------



## Junkenpo

AnnaWu2021 said:


> When did they go out of business and why? Do you happen to know?
> Actually at first I tried to buy from their website but the seller said the one I picked was not available. He sent me photos of other bangles and it seems that the purchase will be out of the website, but directly informally with them via bank. Not sure if it is trustworthy.
> The seller repeated to me million times that they are reputable and so on



It's been a few years, I just remember trying to go to the website and it being down.  After the discussion here about them being middlemen who overpriced the jewelry, I stopped going back to look at the site. As far as I know, all the tpf'rs who bought from them got jade that was grade A. I bought from them and was initially happy with my purchase - I cannot find jade variety or quality where I live and I can't access Taobao sellers on my own.  

The problem with JJJ then was that they didn't advertise that they used their site to repost pictures from other sellers on sites like Taobao and inflated the price. When someone visited the JJJ site and inquired about discounts, JJJ would haggle and reduce their price, but the cost would still be above what the seller who actually held the jade charged. And when you purchased on their site, they'd use your money to buy from the actual seller and send it to you. It's still grade A jadeite that you get., but when you consider that the Taobao sellers are usually willing to haggle a little, too, it kind of stings to know you overpaid when you thought it was a nice deal.   I never learned how to purchase through an agent to shop on Taobao, but I guess it is similar, except it's clear that an agent will charge you for the service and not pretend to be the business that sells the goods.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

I believe it is the same company because I contacted them via the web address posted in this forum few years ago.
Today the seller showed me a grade A certificate of a bangle. I read 1 or 2 comments in the forum saying that their certificates are suspective. I search in Chinese on baidu.com and see that the institute issuing that certificate is not highly rated (pkuc.net). Not sure if I should request them to certify the bangle somewhere else additionally or I should bring it to some local lab (well actually the nearest "local" lab from my place is in France - another country). Anyone has some insight?


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Anyone has any experience with JadeUnique, JadeRabbitGems, tiantianjadeite on Etsy?


----------



## nexiv

Hello. Does anyone have any experience with the Etsy store YukeyHouseJade? They have some super, super pretty nephrite for reasonable prices. 

I think lower quality, opaque nephrite will be my only chance to own a truly lovely green, and I’m enjoying the appearance of the “kiwi” looking pieces. Would love to purchase from them when they have my size if they’re legit.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

nexiv said:


> Hello. Does anyone have any experience with the Etsy store YukeyHouseJade? They have some super, super pretty nephrite for reasonable prices.
> 
> I think lower quality, opaque nephrite will be my only chance to own a truly lovely green, and I’m enjoying the appearance of the “kiwi” looking pieces. Would love to purchase from them when they have my size if they’re legit.



I have also noticed this newly come store on Etsy. I also asked them about the certificates.
The store is based on France, and certificates are from China, so it seems to me that they imported from China and resell from here.

To me, buying jadeite from a store in Europe is never a good option, simply because in Europe there is almost zero reputable lab that test jadeite with reasonable price. I reached out to GIA, Gubelin, etc, but they all directed me to their labs in Hongkong, US or somewhere else except Europe, they said they don't have labs for colored gems in EU. There is only one lab in Switzerland testing jadeite however it costs 250 EUR/piece.

If it is a jadeite product from Hongkong and Singapore, it should not be a problem because HKJSL or NGI are the very reputable labs. Their certificates show clearly number, charts, graphs, etc in a transparent and public way. But if it is a product and certificate from China, I always ask sellers to bring it to one more reputable lab to re-test. (I asked JojoJade in Shanghai to re-test it in NGTC and they happily did it, so I purchased one bangle from them).

Why? Because there are thousands of labs in China and not each of them is reputable. We don't know what exactly they do in a lab to test, do they really weigh the gravity or test the infrared? And most of the certificates from China only disclose the density and infractive index and most of them are 3.33 and 1.66 exactly, sometimes I wonder if they just copy-paste the numbers on every certificate. As a Chinese speaker, I always go to baidu.com to read around comments about that lab. And the lab that YukeyHouseJade used seems to be ok-ish (60% positive, 40% negative). If it was me, I would ask the seller to retest in labs such as NGTC (in Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, etc). And obviously, if a seller is based in Europe, it is 100% impossible due to high cost.

And yeah, if a seller shows you a Chinese certificate and says that this is made by a national lab, do not ever trust them immediately. There are a lot of private labs which are "covered" by some national entities, their name may contain the names of these national entities (for example, Beijing University Lab, etc), but in reality they have nothing to do with that university at all.

But as I see from YukeyHouseJade store on Etsy, for now their bangles don't seem to be at a luxurious quantity level (not very translucent, not lavender, all have quite pale colors), so I think the possibility of buying the dyed, powder polished or B/C grade could be quite low.

I will just observe other buyers's comments about this store, it seems new anyway and I haven't had encourage to buy from it yet


----------



## Otto8

Ok.  So Jojojade.  I have never bought from them.  I did try.  They wanted 30k usd for this.   I only managed to get these pictures after I told the sales person their actual picture was unreal and he only sent these to me after like two weeks of me not responding to his constant emails persuading me to buy.   This is also an old experience so maybe they are better now.  No idea.

  Note that this was maybe 6 years ago, so 30k usd was a lot to ask for this, especially when these irl pictures do not tally with their actual picture (I cannot find their actual picture but it was nothing like these two pictures.  The original sales picture with the price tag of 30K usd was of an extremely beautiful piece):


----------



## AnnaWu2021

jadeitebear said:


> What's with Churk???
> I know he is a third generation jade carver and a great craftsman. He is prompt in answering questions and shipping, his pieces are accurately described and beautiful in person. I have purchased jade from his Etsy shop and have been happy with the purchase.
> But whenever I ask him about doing something custom, first he says yes, then he drops off. (This has happened on two occasions for me now.) Most recently, I contacted him about putting a silver wrapping on one of my bangles I think is cracked  with a design of his I really love. He wrote back right away to say "Yes, I can do that." And asked for pictures of the crack. I did my best, but it was hard to photograph. He responded "are you sure that is a crack?" because from the pictures it looked to him like a healed stone line. And then never wrote back.
> I get that he is a master craftsman and can work on whatever he wants, but I find his customer care lacking. I would have appreciated at least a no. Has anyone had similar experience with him or do I just not know the secret Churk password to get on his good side? I am a paying customer of his after all.
> 
> Here is the crack, visible against the reflection. It is actually two cracks crossing at an X.
> View attachment 4779728
> 
> I am worried about wearing it like this and the cracks bother me even if they are not dangerous to the bangle breaking. I would love to get it wrapped even if it is just for protection and decoration.
> 
> Does anyone here have an idea for a reputable jeweler who would put a wrapping on a jade bangle? I would appreciate the recommendation. I would have to send the bangle to them obviously, so it would be preferably someone in the states (I am in California) but any suggestions on what to do are appreciated.


Does Churk provide grade A jadeite? His products come without a cert and he doesn't provide the certification service to customers. I know everything is cut and carved by himself from an original piece of jadeite stone. But it doesn't mean everything is grade A because an original stone can still be treated with light bleaching and or sophisticated dye. 
Has anyone had any experience with this shop? 
Many thanks


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Otto8 said:


> Ok.  So Jojojade.  I have never bought from them.  I did try.  They wanted 30k usd for this.   I only managed to get these pictures after I told the sales person their actual picture was unreal and he only sent these to me after like two weeks of me not responding to his constant emails persuading me to buy.   This is also an old experience so maybe they are better now.  No idea.
> 
> Note that this was maybe 6 years ago, so 30k usd was a lot to ask for this, especially when these irl pictures do not tally with their actual picture (I cannot find their actual picture but it was nothing like these two pictures.  The original sales picture with the price tag of 30K usd was of an extremely beautiful piece):
> 
> View attachment 5284469
> 
> View attachment 5284471


Yeah that's a crazy price tag. If this is a real picture with correct color, then indeed this vibrant lavender color is quite rare, however I don't think it will hit 10K USD. I have seen better ones in Mason Kay, Kathy Jade or UJ with much better prices.
I just bought the first bangle from them like last week, after more than 100 emails communication during 1 month. It is not convenient to buy from them as their website doesn't seem to operate, PayPal didn't work. Everything went very manual and informal to me as the seller sent photos of several choices of bangles to me via emails, payment through bank transfer, we agreed prices and delivery method also via email.
The seller was very responsive to me and willing to provide more photos upon my request, probably because I speak Chinese to them.
At the end, I still believe that the bangle I bought was overpriced, but I couldn't find any cheaper similar one so I decided to overspend a bit...


----------



## AJadecent Angle

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Does Churk provide grade A jadeite? His products come without a cert and he doesn't provide the certification service to customers. I know everything is cut and carved by himself from an original piece of jadeite stone. But it doesn't mean everything is grade A because an original stone can still be treated with light bleaching and or sophisticated dye.
> Has anyone had any experience with this shop?
> Many thanks


From what I've seen based on his past listings being sold, nothing screams to me that the pieces are dyed/treated at all, not unless he wants to tarnish his reputation and family legacy as a 3rd gen jade carver, personally never had experiences with them but there are people who've bought from them in other forums that certainly are happy with their purchases knowing it's untreated.


AnnaWu2021 said:


> Yeah that's a crazy price tag. If this is a real picture with correct color, then indeed this vibrant lavender color is quite rare, however I don't think it will hit 10K USD. I have seen better ones in Mason Kay, Kathy Jade or UJ with much better prices.
> I just bought the first bangle from them like last week, after more than 100 emails communication during 1 month. It is not convenient to buy from them as their website doesn't seem to operate, PayPal didn't work. Everything went very manual and informal to me as the seller sent photos of several choices of bangles to me via emails, payment through bank transfer, we agreed prices and delivery method also via email.
> The seller was very responsive to me and willing to provide more photos upon my request, probably because I speak Chinese to them.
> At the end, I still believe that the bangle I bought was overpriced, but I couldn't find any cheaper similar one so I decided to overspend a bit...


I believe there's a post a long time ago detailing that jojojade is one of those middlemans where you pay them a certain amount they ask for (discount can be asked like 20%?), they purchase the piece off of the actual seller, take a portion of the price you paid to them, and then they deliver the jade to you. Hence why their prices is inflated.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

AJadecent Angle said:


> From what I've seen based on his past listings being sold, nothing screams to me that the pieces are dyed/treated at all, not unless he wants to tarnish his reputation and family legacy as a 3rd gen jade carver, personally never had experiences with them but there are people who've bought from them in other forums that certainly are happy with their purchases knowing it's untreated.
> 
> I believe there's a post a long time ago detailing that jojojade is one of those middlemans where you pay them a certain amount they ask for (discount can be asked like 20%?), they purchase the piece off of the actual seller, take a portion of the price you paid to them, and then they deliver the jade to you. Hence why their prices is inflated.


I will keep considering Churk then. I am convinced that he is not going to sell grade b c stuff and destroy his family reputation. But the technology in making grade b jadeite is getting more and more advanced and an experienced seller may not catch up with it and end up buying a grade B stone if he doesn't use equipments suc as infrare machine to test. If there was a reputable lab in the country where I am living, I wouldn't mind buying and going test by myself. Unfortunately there is no hence I am still considering, although Churk bangles' styles really fit me.


----------



## nexiv

AnnaWu2021 said:


> I have also noticed this newly come store on Etsy. I also asked them about the certificates.
> The store is based on France, and certificates are from China, so it seems to me that they imported from China and resell from here.
> 
> To me, buying jadeite from a store in Europe is never a good option, simply because in Europe there is almost zero reputable lab that test jadeite with reasonable price. I reached out to GIA, Gubelin, etc, but they all directed me to their labs in Hongkong, US or somewhere else except Europe, they said they don't have labs for colored gems in EU. There is only one lab in Switzerland testing jadeite however it costs 250 EUR/piece.
> 
> If it is a jadeite product from Hongkong and Singapore, it should not be a problem because HKJSL or NGI are the very reputable labs. Their certificates show clearly number, charts, graphs, etc in a transparent and public way. But if it is a product and certificate from China, I always ask sellers to bring it to one more reputable lab to re-test. (I asked JojoJade in Shanghai to re-test it in NGTC and they happily did it, so I purchased one bangle from them).
> 
> Why? Because there are thousands of labs in China and not each of them is reputable. We don't know what exactly they do in a lab to test, do they really weigh the gravity or test the infrared? And most of the certificates from China only disclose the density and infractive index and most of them are 3.33 and 1.66 exactly, sometimes I wonder if they just copy-paste the numbers on every certificate. As a Chinese speaker, I always go to baidu.com to read around comments about that lab. And the lab that YukeyHouseJade used seems to be ok-ish (60% positive, 40% negative). If it was me, I would ask the seller to retest in labs such as NGTC (in Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, etc). And obviously, if a seller is based in Europe, it is 100% impossible due to high cost.
> 
> And yeah, if a seller shows you a Chinese certificate and says that this is made by a national lab, do not ever trust them immediately. There are a lot of private labs which are "covered" by some national entities, their name may contain the names of these national entities (for example, Beijing University Lab, etc), but in reality they have nothing to do with that university at all.
> 
> But as I see from YukeyHouseJade store on Etsy, for now their bangles don't seem to be at a luxurious quantity level (not very translucent, not lavender, all have quite pale colors), so I think the possibility of buying the dyed, powder polished or B/C grade could be quite low.
> 
> I will just observe other buyers's comments about this store, it seems new anyway and I haven't had encourage to buy from it yet



That’s all really interesting, thank you. And I find it interesting that my purchase from GoJade (on the reputable sellers list) does indeed have the numbers be 1.66 and 3.33. That makes me slightly concerned the certificate is just pointless.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

nexiv said:


> That’s all really interesting, thank you. And I find it interesting that my purchase from GoJade (on the reputable sellers list) does indeed have the numbers be 1.66 and 3.33. That makes me slightly concerned the certificate is just pointless.


I've purchased several pieces from Gojade/antijade actually and I personally think their pieces are untreated, it's just that I wouldn't recommend them personally if you want a jade carving that's personalized to you (whether it be hand carved, accessorize it to your liking) since they sell alot of machine carved pieces, and their red jades are likely heat treated to achieve that maroon red/fiery red look. While certs may seem pointless, it's really there for assurance that the piece you have is untreated and you can always look them up to their respective website. 
I personally think you shouldn't worry about it too much about their piece + the certs it comes with unless you've spent a pretty penny on a piece and the cert wasn't from more reputable labs like GIA, or HKJSL.


----------



## brnicutie

The best jade that I've seen in my life was at Chow Tai Fook in Hong Kong.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

brnicutie said:


> The best jade that I've seen in my life was at Chow Tai Fook in Hong Kong.


Oh I’ve heard of them before! Indeed they’re eye-catching alongside the various amounts of gold figurines they have.
Now if it weren’t for the scarily high price..


----------



## nexiv

AnnaWu2021 said:


> I will keep considering Churk then. I am convinced that he is not going to sell grade b c stuff and destroy his family reputation. But the technology in making grade b jadeite is getting more and more advanced and an experienced seller may not catch up with it and end up buying a grade B stone if he doesn't use equipments suc as infrare machine to test. If there was a reputable lab in the country where I am living, I wouldn't mind buying and going test by myself. Unfortunately there is no hence I am still considering, although Churk bangles' styles really fit me.



I have a piece from Churk. Purchased it almost 3 years ago. It’s fairly opaque because I bought for the colour and had a limited budget. 
I’ve not performed any specific tests on it, but I may do as I am considering selling it on to begin a purchase of a more expensive bangle.


----------



## Otto8

AJadecent Angle said:


> I believe there's a post a long time ago detailing that jojojade is one of those middlemans where you pay them a certain amount they ask for (discount can be asked like 20%?), they purchase the piece off of the actual seller, take a portion of the price you paid to them, and then they deliver the jade to you. Hence why their prices is inflated.



I don't know about that post.  I have not gone through the entire thread.  I just chanced upon this query so I thought to reply with my own experience.  

Hmm, yes.  Still does not justify the inflated price tag.  I think vendors do that.  That is fine.  They should earn a cut for finding the item.  However, inflated  by this much is a no no.  Not for this quality.

So maybe the item they found was already at a high price.  They just added on their cut.   But if they are middlemen and taking a cut, shouldn't they advise you this price does not tally with the real quality of the items?  After all, that is their role as middlemen who are trying to find you the best price, or maybe not.  Their bearing at that time was, this is a rare one.......and two pictures of an odd pink bangle that looks completely different to the beautiful original photo-shopped version of 30K usd.  This was 6 years ago. 

Having said all that, I have just taken a look at their website.  It seems to be up and running now and the bangles do look more like the original items and prices don't seem too bad if you can bargain down by 30% or more, depending on how high the price tag.  I think higher priced items can be knocked down by a bit more than already low priced items.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Otto8 said:


> I don't know about that post.  I have not gone through the entire thread.  I just chanced upon this query so I thought to reply with my own experience.
> 
> Hmm, yes.  Still does not justify the inflated price tag.  I think vendors do that.  That is fine.  They should earn a cut for finding the item.  However, inflated  by this much is a no no.  Not for this quality.
> 
> So maybe the item they found was already at a high price.  They just added on their cut.   But if they are middlemen and taking a cut, shouldn't they advise you this price does not tally with the real quality of the items?  After all, that is their role as middlemen who are trying to find you the best price, or maybe not.  Their bearing at that time was, this is a rare one.......and two pictures of an odd pink bangle that looks completely different to the beautiful original photo-shopped version of 30K usd.  This was 6 years ago.
> 
> Having said all that, I have just taken a look at their website.  It seems to be up and running now and the bangles do look more like the original items and prices don't seem too bad if you can bargain down by 30% or more, depending on how high the price tag.  I think higher priced items can be knocked down by a bit more than already low priced items.


Yeah that's what I was wondering but w/ the listing pics not matching (at least in my opinion) the price by either a tad or sometimes by a huge margin, it's a reason for myself to believe it to be true where jojojade does take a % of the listing price for themselves even if you can haggle the price down. As to the aforementioned bangle you mentioned, I would chalk it up to jade being photogenic + photoshopping to make the bangles look more appealing than they actually are, but it's a risk we all understand will happen.   
All in all I still feel that if you're wanting to get a deal/steal and don't mind taking some risks, then better to search for other sellers on ebay/etsy/carousell.


----------



## Junkenpo

To add a bit more about Jojo - some of the problem is that there is nowhere on their site that says they are a middle man or that they are charging more as a finder fee.  The seller gives the impression that all the jade they are selling is in their own inventory and that they took the pictures themselves.  

I purchased from them before this came to light, but for this omission, I will not purchase from them again.


----------



## CraveJade

hello! This thread has been so helpful to me. Has anyone here purchased from Yokdee and can share their experience? The place I can recommend for the real deal has been mentioned: Mason-Kay. I purchased 2 pendants and 1 bangle from them. I want a backup though as MK can be on the pricey side. It’s harder than I thought to find good lavender coloring and I am looking for a bangle! The search continues…..


----------



## AJadecent Angle

CraveJade said:


> hello! This thread has been so helpful to me. Has anyone here purchased from Yokdee and can share their experience? The place I can recommend for the real deal has been mentioned: Mason-Kay. I purchased 2 pendants and 1 bangle from them. I want a backup though as MK can be on the pricey side. It’s harder than I thought to find good lavender coloring and I am looking for a bangle! The search continues…..


Hey welcome! Many people here have bought from Yokdee and definitely had pleasant experiences with her both online and in-person, her products are definitely on the premium side, but you'll surely get your monies worth with her + she does custom orders.
Also I do agree that lavender bangles are hard to find especially since they're more rare than green ones depending if you're looking for color + translucency, so best of luck to you!


----------



## CraveJade

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey welcome! Many people here have bought from Yokdee and definitely had pleasant experiences with her both online and in-person, her products are definitely on the premium side, but you'll surely get your monies worth with her + she does custom orders.
> Also I do agree that lavender bangles are hard to find especially since they're more rare than green ones depending if you're looking for color + translucency, so best of luck to you!


 What I am wary of is the items that are a bit pink, I haven’t really seen that before on a product that wasn’t dyed but if she custom designs things and is legit, I’ll need to do some serious jade hunting.  I tried emailing her a couple of times and no word yet, staying Positive.after YingYu Jade took me for an embarrassing sum of money, I’m nervous to jade shop.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

CraveJade said:


> What I am wary of is the items that are a bit pink, I haven’t really seen that before on a product that wasn’t dyed but if she custom designs things and is legit, I’ll need to do some serious jade hunting.  I tried emailing her a couple of times and no word yet, staying Positive.after YingYu Jade took me for an embarrassing sum of money, I’m nervous to jade shop.


Yeah Ying Yu Jade is well... Part of me wishes to believe her, but part of me don't too after seeing some reviews regarding websites ran by her.
Also jade does surprisingly come in shades of pink, but labs often tend to just group them up as lavender. I myself have bought a ring for my mother a while ago now that is in a pinkish tone that nowadays kind of just hangs around as decoration since she doesn't have much of a reason to wear it around.   
Also please don't feel embarrassed for feeling like you've been duped, it's just a risk we all have to come by often to learn and grow from buying from sellers online (even if it's an expensive one which I've had happen myself).


----------



## CraveJade

Thanks for letting me know jadeite can actually be pink. I saw a dyed bangle like that years ago in Los Angeles’s Chinatown but didn’t think I could find an untreated bangle with some pink. I hope I can get my hands on a bangle with purple or pinkish color, no blueish purple hues. I am not the biggest fan of that color. I emailed her at Yokdee and we are chatting a bit. I think I can safely recommend her even if I don’t go through with a purchase this time. Downside is no price negotiations.


----------



## CraveJade

Happy weekend! I found the Jadeite Room on Etsy. I know there has been some discussion of her products being legit. I am looking through her purple things and she seems to have way more than UJ at lower prices? Is this good news for me or fishy?


----------



## SmokieDragon

CraveJade said:


> hello! This thread has been so helpful to me. Has anyone here purchased from Yokdee and can share their experience? The place I can recommend for the real deal has been mentioned: Mason-Kay. I purchased 2 pendants and 1 bangle from them. I want a backup though as MK can be on the pricey side. It’s harder than I thought to find good lavender coloring and I am looking for a bangle! The search continues…..



Yok Dee is great! I've done custom rings and pendants with her and have bought a couple of bangles from her. I've contacted her through Etsy and also WhatsApp when I shop directly from her website. You can also follow Yok Dee on Instagram to see more of the custom pieces she has done


----------



## SmokieDragon

CraveJade said:


> Happy weekend! I found the Jadeite Room on Etsy. I know there has been some discussion of her products being legit. I am looking through her purple things and she seems to have way more than UJ at lower prices? Is this good news for me or fishy?



Was there a discussion on her products being legit? As far as I recall, the discussion was more about how she raised prices substantially over a short period of time when she saw that people were favouriting her bangles. I have bought a few bangles from her. Yes, she has more purple items at lower prices that UJ but I would say that UJ is actually pricier than Jadeite Room but at least UJ doesn't raise prices suddenly just because people favourited her bangles. I myself have bought 2 purple / lavender bangles from Jadeite Room and I'm please with one of them but not so much with the other as it is opaque! But it is a nice shade of purple gray so I can live with it.


----------



## CraveJade

SmokieDragon said:


> Was there a discussion on her products being legit? As far as I recall, the discussion was more about how she raised prices substantially over a short period of time when she saw that people were favouriting her bangles. I have bought a few bangles from her. Yes, she has more purple items at lower prices that UJ but I would say that UJ is actually pricier than Jadeite Room but at least UJ doesn't raise prices suddenly just because people favourited her bangles. I myself have bought 2 purple / lavender bangles from Jadeite Room and I'm please with one of them but not so much with the other as it is opaque! But it is a nice shade of purple gray so I can live with it.


 Yes, there was both. She has substantially raised prices from what I’ve read but a fellow jade enthusiast said she does sell the real thing. Her price increase bothers me though because now she may raise the price on a bangle I asked about, and I don’t know how much that bangle was several months ago. But I’ve wanted a purple bangle since I was 13, and I’m 33 now and I just want to be an easy transaction, with a beautiful purple hue for what I can afford and looks like that’s asking too much. This is so hard to find! She did offer me 5% off but that’s low for me. I did ask someone at Mason-Kay to be on the lookout for purple jade but now that i think about it, MK would overcharge so even a 20% discount I would get from them would most likely leave me with the cost close to Jadeite Room’s bangles.I might end up buying from JR because she does have beautiful purple things, and Yokdee has lovely pink things And I have a lilac disc of hers in my cart.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

SmokieDragon said:


> Was there a discussion on her products being legit? As far as I recall, the discussion was more about how she raised prices substantially over a short period of time when she saw that people were favouriting her bangles. I have bought a few bangles from her. Yes, she has more purple items at lower prices that UJ but I would say that UJ is actually pricier than Jadeite Room but at least UJ doesn't raise prices suddenly just because people favourited her bangles. I myself have bought 2 purple / lavender bangles from Jadeite Room and I'm please with one of them but not so much with the other as it is opaque! But it is a nice shade of purple gray so I can live with it.


One issue with UJ is that in tge description, every bangle is described as "translucent" but well, some of them are opaque, some semi-translucent and some translucent. I ntice that Churk workshop discloses the translucency properly.


----------



## CraveJade

AnnaWu2021 said:


> One issue with UJ is that in tge description, every bangle is described as "translucent" but well, some of them are opaque, some semi-translucent and some translucent. I ntice that Churk workshop discloses the translucency properly.


Who is Churk? I am intrigued!


----------



## AnnaWu2021

CraveJade said:


> Who is Churk? I am intrigued!


Churk Workshop, he is on Etsy and has his own website. I also found out about him via this forum. He has really Nice traditional bangles made by himself. The only thing is he doesn't provide certificates. I know some sellers know what they are doing, are really confident about the quality and don't really need to expand the market, so if a customer trusts them then stays and buys, if not, it won't have ant impact on their business. 
But well, I am not a jadeite expert yet hence I am still hestitaitng buying from him since I really need a cert to ensure the quality.


----------



## CraveJade

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Churk Workshop, he is on Etsy and has his own website. I also found out about him via this forum. He has really Nice traditional bangles made by himself. The only thing is he doesn't provide certificates. I know some sellers know what they are doing, are really confident about the quality and don't really need to expand the market, so if a customer trusts them then stays and buys, if not, it won't have ant impact on their business.
> But well, I am not a jadeite expert yet hence I am still hestitaitng buying from him since I really need a cert to ensure the quality.





AnnaWu2021 said:


> Churk Workshop, he is on Etsy and has his own website. I also found out about him via this forum. He has really Nice traditional bangles made by himself. The only thing is he doesn't provide certificates. I know some sellers know what they are doing, are really confident about the quality and don't really need to expand the market, so if a customer trusts them then stays and buys, if not, it won't have ant impact on their business.
> But well, I am not a jadeite expert yet hence I am still hestitaitng buying from him since I really need a cert to ensure the quality.



Was the authenticity of Churk’s bangles found when someone of the forum tested his bangles? A cert means a lot to me but frankly the cert is only as good as its lab and I have heard too many people say certs came with their stuff and it was a misleading cert.
I can’t find his Etsy shop.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

CraveJade said:


> Was the authenticity of Churk’s bangles found when someone of the forum tested his bangles? A cert means a lot to me but frankly the cert is only as good as its lab and I have heard too many people say certs came with their stuff and it was a misleading cert.
> I can’t find his Etsy shop.


Even if someone here tested and came up with grade A, it doesn't mean there is no grade B. Different bangles come from different boulders. There could be a sophisticatedly made grade B boulder that he couldn't detect without proper equipment. 
I'm not going to mess around with half of my monthly salary to find out  
His Etsy btw 

https://etsy.me/2FZz1hJ


----------



## CraveJade

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Even if someone here tested and came up with grade A, it doesn't mean there is no grade B. Different bangles come from different boulders. There could be a sophisticatedly made grade B boulder that he couldn't detect without proper equipment.
> I'm not going to mess around with half of my monthly salary to find out
> His Etsy btw
> 
> https://etsy.me/2FZz1hJ



Good point about B Bangles thrown in the mix. My issue is how vague the title for each bangle is. the detailed information gets a little better but if only he had done like UJ, Yokdee, Jadeite Room etc. and give bangle measurements.
Also Alan Spehar of Jade Divers generally charges more for his work with nephrite and I came across a few of Churk’s items that seemed a little lower priced. I have nothing against bargains but this seems off.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

CraveJade said:


> Yes, there was both. She has substantially raised prices from what I’ve read but a fellow jade enthusiast said she does sell the real thing. Her price increase bothers me though because now she may raise the price on a bangle I asked about, and I don’t know how much that bangle was several months ago. But I’ve wanted a purple bangle since I was 13, and I’m 33 now and I just want to be an easy transaction, with a beautiful purple hue for what I can afford and looks like that’s asking too much. This is so hard to find! She did offer me 5% off but that’s low for me. I did ask someone at Mason-Kay to be on the lookout for purple jade but now that i think about it, MK would overcharge so even a 20% discount I would get from them would most likely leave me with the cost close to Jadeite Room’s bangles.I might end up buying from JR because she does have beautiful purple things, and Yokdee has lovely pink things And I have a lilac disc of hers in my cart.


Can confirm, I've had a fellow jade enthusiast buy from JadeiteRoom after scouring for some dragon pendants in a nice green color who was willing to buy from her despite it being overpriced (in my opinion) and him knowing that she's known to suddenly raise the price. JadeiteRoom does do certification upon being paid a certain amount for it to HKJSL ($40 I think?) so maybe consider her as last option if you really want to buy a lavender bangle ASAP.


AnnaWu2021 said:


> Even if someone here tested and came up with grade A, it doesn't mean there is no grade B. Different bangles come from different boulders. There could be a sophisticatedly made grade B boulder that he couldn't detect without proper equipment.
> I'm not going to mess around with half of my monthly salary to find out
> His Etsy btw
> 
> https://etsy.me/2FZz1hJ


I'm sorry but this kind of irks me when you put it that way. While it's true that nowadays jadeite treatments have become alot more sophisticated than it was back in 1980s, this shouldn't be the reason why you completely disregard a seller's hard work + potential profit just because of vagueness + how labs may not be able to catch advanced treatment on a piece of jade (boulder/rough), especially since those types of treatments may cost just as much as the jade boulder itself and it meant to imitate the highest quality of jade bangles/carvings (icy, high icy, glassy quality)
Maybe this is just me being wishful thinking and trying to see both sides of the argument, but I think if you aren't willing to buy jade (or jewelry in general) online knowing there's a small chance you may end up with a treated piece + shelled up lots of money as a result, then perhaps just move on to another seller you find yourself trusting with instead of unintentionally slandering a seller for selling finished products that are treated w/o knowing. This specifically is the reason why sellers almost always offer a full refund + maybe some sort of compensation if you do have some other reputable labs test the piece and is confirmed to be treated as well.


CraveJade said:


> Good point about B Bangles thrown in the mix. My issue is how vague the title for each bangle is. the detailed information gets a little better but if only he had done like UJ, Yokdee, Jadeite Room etc. and give bangle measurements.
> Also Alan Spehar of Jade Divers generally charges more for his work with nephrite and I came across a few of Churk’s items that seemed a little lower priced. I have nothing against bargains but this seems off.


This is why we often dm/pm these sellers for specific information regarding their pieces whenever a listing description doesn't cut it. Allan Spehar's products from as far as I can remember is due to him putting most of his time trying to find rare nephrite pieces (Wyoming Black, Big Sur, Dianite [not truly nephrite but has similar properties], unique nephrites from various places f.e.), and some nice Guatemalan Jadeite pieces, alongside labor costs.
Churk's piece from how I personally see it, is fairly priced cause most of these pieces are what the Chinese people call it, dry bean species, or glutinous species, in which the jade is very coarse in texture and it's structure is visible to the point of looking sugary with light transmission being able to pass through it barely at times. Some pieces I do agree are lower priced to the point it seems like a bargain (for example, his baby bangles, and other bracelets) but this is because those types of jade are either/or lacking in color (jade is naturally white in color, so it needs other mineral intrusions to give it color), is really small in size, has color but lacks transparency/fine texture, and/or is mass produced so Churk has some leftover from his inventory.
In regards to UJ listing most of their pieces as translucent despite some of them looking opaque in texture, most sellers do this so long light can transmit through the piece and reveal it's structure.


----------



## CraveJade

AJadecent Angle said:


> Can confirm, I've had a fellow jade enthusiast buy from JadeiteRoom after scouring for some dragon pendants in a nice green color who was willing to buy from her despite it being overpriced (in my opinion) and him knowing that she's known to suddenly raise the price. JadeiteRoom does do certification upon being paid a certain amount for it to HKJSL ($40 I think?) so maybe consider her as last option if you really want to buy a lavender bangle ASAP.
> 
> I'm sorry but this kind of irks me when you put it that way. While it's true that nowadays jadeite treatments have become alot more sophisticated than it was back in 1980s, this shouldn't be the reason why you completely disregard a seller's hard work + potential profit just because of vagueness + how labs may not be able to catch advanced treatment on a piece of jade (boulder/rough), especially since those types of treatments may cost just as much as the jade boulder itself and it meant to imitate the highest quality of jade bangles/carvings (icy, high icy, glassy quality)
> Maybe this is just me being wishful thinking and trying to see both sides of the argument, but I think if you aren't willing to buy jade (or jewelry in general) online knowing there's a small chance you may end up with a treated piece + shelled up lots of money as a result, then perhaps just move on to another seller you find yourself trusting with instead of unintentionally slandering a seller for selling finished products that are treated w/o knowing. This specifically is the reason why sellers almost always offer a full refund + maybe some sort of compensation if you do have some other reputable labs test the piece and is confirmed to be treated as well.
> 
> This is why we often dm/pm these sellers for specific information regarding their pieces whenever a listing description doesn't cut it. Allan Spehar's products from as far as I can remember is due to him putting most of his time trying to find rare nephrite pieces (Wyoming Black, Big Sur, Dianite [not truly nephrite but has similar properties], unique nephrites from various places f.e.), and some nice Guatemalan Jadeite pieces, alongside labor costs.
> Churk's piece from how I personally see it, is fairly priced cause most of these pieces are what the Chinese people call it, dry bean species, or glutinous species, in which the jade is very coarse in texture and it's structure is visible to the point of looking sugary with light transmission being able to pass through it barely at times. Some pieces I do agree are lower priced to the point it seems like a bargain (for example, his baby bangles, and other bracelets) but this is because those types of jade are either/or lacking in color (jade is naturally white in color, so it needs other mineral intrusions to give it color), is really small in size, has color but lacks transparency/fine texture, and/or is mass produced so Churk has some leftover from his inventory.
> In regards to UJ listing most of their pieces as translucent despite some of them looking opaque in texture, most sellers do this so long light can transmit through the piece and reveal it's structure.


 
This was so helpful! I can surely see the reqasoning for the difference in price Churk charges.  I love the little baby bangles! I hope your friend did enjoy the pendants purchased from JR. if I was looking for something in a shade of green, I might back off some and wait since today, tomorrow or the next, I’ll find something close but the purples are tough. Another thing is Yokdee is good with pink things if I hang on, I might find something else. Ugh, the struggle!
thanks for jumping in again and dropping some jade knowledge for me!


----------



## CraveJade

Last post of the night.
Has anyone created custom jade pieces with Chirk or another carver? how did it go?


----------



## SmokieDragon

AnnaWu2021 said:


> One issue with UJ is that in tge description, every bangle is described as "translucent" but well, some of them are opaque, some semi-translucent and some translucent. I ntice that Churk workshop discloses the translucency properly.



Perhaps you can ask her for extra photos in sunlight and then you can assess better.


----------



## SmokieDragon

CraveJade said:


> Last post of the night.
> Has anyone created custom jade pieces with Chirk or another carver? how did it go?



I have created custom rings, pendants and earrings with Yok Dee where she provided the cabochons or carved pieces and set them in gold and diamonds for me.

As for carving from scratch, I've done a lavender bi pendant with Allan from Jade Divers.

Great work from both and they're easy to deal with


----------



## AnnaWu2021

I have got my donut and lavender pendant from JadeiteRoom today, quite happy with the quality. So far JadeiteRoom has the most lavender items in stock, so yeah, you can consider that, too.


----------



## CraveJade

AnnaWu2021 said:


> I have got my donut and lavender pendant from JadeiteRoom today, quite happy with the quality. So far JadeiteRoom has the most lavender items in stock, so yeah, you can consider that, too.


Oh congratulations!  Yes I was surprised at the number of lavender things she has. I haven’t ever seen 1 seller have that many. I did politely tell her I was not purchasing the bangle though. That doesn’t mean I won’t buy other stuff but the biggie was the bangle. It’s beautiful but it had 2, maybe 3 depending on how she held it, purple patches that were spread out quite a bit on a bed of very, very pale lavender. She was asking $2,000 for it and really wanted to wait and see what she brings in the future. Yokdee has the market on pinkish lavender which I like too so no matter which way I go, I’ll be okay.


----------



## Junkenpo

CraveJade said:


> Last post of the night.
> Has anyone created custom jade pieces with Chirk or another carver? how did it go?



My only custom bangle was from Alan at Jade Divers - I wanted a chubby princess cut in his "yukon snow" nephrite - very glossy/glassy looking for a nephrite.  It was his first attempt at a princess round and he says he wound up upgrading his equipment after, haha.  I asked for and received before/after photos of the bangle - raw cut & polished.  It took a couple of months, but I have been very happy with it. Iʻm too fat to wear it now though.  (sigh)

I'd wear the nephrite on the left and jadeite on the right. 
repost


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Hey everyone, how do you choose a bangle based on its width? My wrist is 14 cm only, looks kinda thin, and I am eyeing a bangle which is 14.3 mm wide. I am not sure if it looks ok to wear such a wide bangle. Will it look like a handcuff?  I need a fashion expert here 
Attched photo is an example when I tried a 14.3 mm wide one, I myself don't know if it looks just right or too big on my wrist.


----------



## Junkenpo

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Hey everyone, how do you choose a bangle based on its width? My wrist is 14 cm only, looks kinda thin, and I am eyeing a bangle which is 14.3 mm wide. I am not sure if it looks ok to wear such a wide bangle. Will it look like a handcuff?  I need a fashion expert here
> Attched photo is an example when I tried a 14.3 mm wide one, I myself don't know if it looks just right or too big on my wrist.



Hi AnnaWu,  you might get more answers on the regular jade thread than in this sellers thread. I think yours looks completely normal on your wrist.  Is it comfortable to wear? I have a small wrist, too.  My bat bangle thatʻs stuck on my wrist now is about 15mm wide & my widest D shape is my pale lavender at about 16mm.  The lauhala-carved bangle I have is over 25mm.  I think it all depends on your preference for delicate vs bolder and your own confidence in wearing it.  I even used to stack bangles. 

repost


----------



## CraveJade

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Hey everyone, how do you choose a bangle based on its width? My wrist is 14 cm only, looks kinda thin, and I am eyeing a bangle which is 14.3 mm wide. I am not sure if it looks ok to wear such a wide bangle. Will it look like a handcuff?  I need a fashion expert here
> Attched photo is an example when I tried a 14.3 mm wide one, I myself don't know if it looks just right or too big on my wrist.
> View attachment 5296495


 I personally love thick bangles and I have a small wrist.


----------



## CraveJade

Is “VintageCollections888” the same seller as “Vintagebeauty168?” if not, ironic how they both sell jade.  
I know Yukey House Jade was mentioned already but I am still unsure if it was a definite inclusion in to our Etsy shop list or not. I am trying to look through as many legit etsy sellers for bangles, I just want a healthy selection.


----------



## ILoveOrange

CraveJade said:


> Is “VintageCollections888” the same seller as “Vintagebeauty168?” if not, ironic how they both sell jade.
> I know Yukey House Jade was mentioned already but I am still unsure if it was a definite inclusion in to our Etsy shop list or not. I am trying to look through as many legit etsy sellers for bangles, I just want a healthy selection.



I like Yukey House Jade. I've purchased several items from her. I've never had them tested or certified since they're fairly inexpensive pieces, but they've all been truly beautiful in person and Yukey House Jade is easy to work with, communicate with, shipping is fast, and she's willing to work on pricing with you.

I bought the hetian jade bead bracelet from her and it's gorgeous.


----------



## hleung7

AJadecent Angle said:


> Can confirm, I've had a fellow jade enthusiast buy from JadeiteRoom after scouring for some dragon pendants in a nice green color who was willing to buy from her despite it being overpriced (in my opinion) and him knowing that she's known to suddenly raise the price. JadeiteRoom does do certification upon being paid a certain amount for it to HKJSL ($40 I think?) so maybe consider her as last option if you really want to buy a lavender bangle ASAP.
> 
> I'm sorry but this kind of irks me when you put it that way. While it's true that nowadays jadeite treatments have become alot more sophisticated than it was back in 1980s, this shouldn't be the reason why you completely disregard a seller's hard work + potential profit just because of vagueness + how labs may not be able to catch advanced treatment on a piece of jade (boulder/rough), especially since those types of treatments may cost just as much as the jade boulder itself and it meant to imitate the highest quality of jade bangles/carvings (icy, high icy, glassy quality)
> Maybe this is just me being wishful thinking and trying to see both sides of the argument, but I think if you aren't willing to buy jade (or jewelry in general) online knowing there's a small chance you may end up with a treated piece + shelled up lots of money as a result, then perhaps just move on to another seller you find yourself trusting with instead of unintentionally slandering a seller for selling finished products that are treated w/o knowing. This specifically is the reason why sellers almost always offer a full refund + maybe some sort of compensation if you do have some other reputable labs test the piece and is confirmed to be treated as well.
> 
> This is why we often dm/pm these sellers for specific information regarding their pieces whenever a listing description doesn't cut it. Allan Spehar's products from as far as I can remember is due to him putting most of his time trying to find rare nephrite pieces (Wyoming Black, Big Sur, Dianite [not truly nephrite but has similar properties], unique nephrites from various places f.e.), and some nice Guatemalan Jadeite pieces, alongside labor costs.
> Churk's piece from how I personally see it, is fairly priced cause most of these pieces are what the Chinese people call it, dry bean species, or glutinous species, in which the jade is very coarse in texture and it's structure is visible to the point of looking sugary with light transmission being able to pass through it barely at times. Some pieces I do agree are lower priced to the point it seems like a bargain (for example, his baby bangles, and other bracelets) but this is because those types of jade are either/or lacking in color (jade is naturally white in color, so it needs other mineral intrusions to give it color), is really small in size, has color but lacks transparency/fine texture, and/or is mass produced so Churk has some leftover from his inventory.
> In regards to UJ listing most of their pieces as translucent despite some of them looking opaque in texture, most sellers do this so long light can transmit through the piece and reveal it's structure.



It's me - Good to see you on here!

I hate to say it, but I have to agree that JR's prices are on the higher side. If you have that particular budget for a piece on her site, don't hesitate to ask her about a 10% discount. I trust that the jade hasn't been tampered with, and is indeed Grade A Jade. Overall though, I'm quite happy with my purchase.

If you have other questions, feel free to let me know.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Anybody has experience with YourArtisan99 on Etsy? Again, I am not sure if I should spend 2000 USD for a jadeite bangle that I don't know if it is grade A and the seller is not willing to obtain a certificate


----------



## hleung7

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Anybody has experience with YourArtisan99 on Etsy? Again, I am not sure if I should spend 2000 USD for a jadeite bangle that I don't know if it is grade A and the seller is not willing to obtain a certificate



I would say for anything that pricey, if the seller isn't willing to offer additional certification or testing to verify that the jadeite is grade A, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## CraveJade

I am  working with Yokdee for some custom pieces and it has been a great experience. Irene is so kind and has been so easy to work with. Does anyone know of the Etsy seller wandajewelry2013?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

CraveJade said:


> I am  working with Yokdee for some custom pieces and it has been a great experience. Irene is so kind and has been so easy to work with. Does anyone know of the Etsy seller wandajewelry2013?


That's great to hear that your experience with Yokdee was a pleasant experience! Also I believe there was a discussion regarding wanda, I personally think that you should tread with caution in regards to buying jade from them as there's very green bangles that normally would be priced alot higher than just $1k.


----------



## CraveJade

Has anyone had any good luck with Mays of Australia?
They came up a few times when I was googling around for Jade products but I never really check them out. I have just been going off of sellers on this list.


----------



## CraveJade

AJadecent Angle said:


> That's great to hear that your experience with Yokdee was a pleasant experience! Also I believe there was a discussion regarding wanda, I personally think that you should tread with caution in regards to buying jade from them as there's very green bangles that normally would be priced alot higher than just $1k.


 Yes, thank you. My thoughts exactly. I felt a little bit suspicious and did not proceed until I checked with you here. you are a great resource.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

CraveJade said:


> Has anyone had any good luck with Mays of Australia?
> They came up a few times when I was googling around for Jade products but I never really check them out. I have just been going off of sellers on this list.


Mays of AU is a good one for shopping bangles and bead bracelets. Especially since they've got dedicated articles regarding it + caring for them, I _think_ a few people here bought from them with favorable experiences alongside videos reviewing Mays AU


CraveJade said:


> Yes, thank you. My thoughts exactly. I felt a little bit suspicious and did not proceed until I checked with you here. you are a great resource.


No problem!


----------



## Ashekyu

Hey guys! Newly into collecting Jade here, and just wanted to ask if anyone knows about "jember4ang@" on Mercari? A lot of their stuff seems legit to me, I think they buy from the same vendor as gojade, potentially.

However, to me at least, a lot of gojade's pieces seem to be too good to be true for the prices. I've heard here that theyre a trusted source for actual grade A Jadeite, though. Both sellers also use chinese authentication that I've seen forged before.

If anyone could give me some insight, I'd appreciate it a TON! They have really nice pieces, but I want to make sure I'm only getting true, untreated Jadeite


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Ashekyu said:


> Hey guys! Newly into collecting Jade here, and just wanted to ask if anyone knows about "jember4ang@" on Mercari? A lot of their stuff seems legit to me, I think they buy from the same vendor as gojade, potentially.
> 
> However, to me at least, a lot of gojade's pieces seem to be too good to be true for the prices. I've heard here that theyre a trusted source for actual grade A Jadeite, though. Both sellers also use chinese authentication that I've seen forged before.
> 
> If anyone could give me some insight, I'd appreciate it a TON! They have really nice pieces, but I want to make sure I'm only getting true, untreated Jadeite


That seller seems to be the type to resell jade pieces that were initially low in price and then mark it up by alot cause I know who the actual sellers are that took those listing photos (such as jewellery2018_5, michaeldyw, chineseoldshop for example that's stolen and being used by this seller). Either that or they're just straight up stealing other seller's listing just so they can give you something entirely different from the listing. So either be really careful, or skip this seller entirely.
Also I've bought from gojade often and yeah I agree that their bid prices are too good to be true, but I chalk it up to machine carving onto low-medium quality jade for mass production. But they do have hidden treasures behind these bids, or listings and lots of pieces that are upwards to +$1k.


----------



## Ashekyu

AJadecent Angle said:


> That seller seems to be the type to resell jade pieces that were initially low in price and then mark it up by alot cause I know who the actual sellers are that took those listing photos (such as jewellery2018_5, michaeldyw, chineseoldshop for example that's stolen and being used by this seller). Either that or they're just straight up stealing other seller's listing just so they can give you something entirely different from the listing. So either be really careful, or skip this seller entirely.
> Also I've bought from gojade often and yeah I agree that their bid prices are too good to be true, but I chalk it up to machine carving onto low-medium quality jade for mass production. But they do have hidden treasures behind these bids, or listings and lots of pieces that are upwards to +$1k.





AJadecent Angle said:


> That seller seems to be the type to resell jade pieces that were initially low in price and then mark it up by alot cause I know who the actual sellers are that took those listing photos (such as jewellery2018_5, michaeldyw, chineseoldshop for example that's stolen and being used by this seller). Either that or they're just straight up stealing other seller's listing just so they can give you something entirely different from the listing. So either be really careful, or skip this seller entirely.
> Also I've bought from gojade often and yeah I agree that their bid prices are too good to be true, but I chalk it up to machine carving onto low-medium quality jade for mass production. But they do have hidden treasures behind these bids, or listings and lots of pieces that are upwards to +$1k.




Thank you for the reply! Whats so strange to me is that they have really great reviews overall. Mercari is good about returns, and VERY strict about counterfeit items so, most likely a reseller as you mentioned.

I looked up chineseoldshop and michaeldyw on ebay, and in both cases, the jade pendants (specifically what I'm after) seem much, much cheaper. Is it possible for Jadeite pendants to be as cheap as $180 or so?? I know the carvings are machine made for sure as many are identical, however, as long as its true untreated Jadeite, I still find many of them to be nice looking.

Curious what your thoughts are, along with others. Ty again!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Ashekyu said:


> Thank you for the reply! Whats so strange to me is that they have really great reviews overall. Mercari is good about returns, and VERY strict about counterfeit items so, most likely a reseller as you mentioned.
> 
> I looked up chineseoldshop and michaeldyw on ebay, and in both cases, the jade pendants (specifically what I'm after) seem much, much cheaper. Is it possible for Jadeite pendants to be as cheap as $180 or so?? I know the carvings are machine made for sure as many are identical, however, as long as its true untreated Jadeite, I still find many of them to be nice looking.
> 
> Curious what your thoughts are, along with others. Ty again!


I've bought from both you mentioned and I can confirm that jade can be as cheap and cheaper than $180 since those types of pieces as you mentioned, are machine carved and because the jade quality can be referred as "utility" type, as in very coarse grain, opaque, and maybe some vibrant colors but not enough to warrant special treatment over. Those types you can find for probably $5 to $60 depending on the size, michaeldyw however _used _to do bids every week but has stopped this trend last month likely due to having inventory sized down considerably so now all they got left are the $180 and up listings which I still think are a good price, just ask for photos near the window or under sunlight because there are times where photo editing may be in play with their photo listings.


----------



## CraveJade

So, has anyone tried shopping on Taobao with an agent? I am toying with the idea as one of my major goals is to get a nice purple bangle and want to hunt far and wide. My other options are JOJOJade, yes I have read through this thread about the fishy pricing, or some English speaking livestream that I don’t know about.
I would rather pay all my money to the bangle seller but I know I have to give my agent a cut and I have to feel like i can trust my agent. So far I have been hitting dead ends with several other shops although Ling at Jadeite Room has her eye out.


----------



## ILoveOrange

CraveJade said:


> So, has anyone tried shopping on Taobao with an agent? I am toying with the idea as one of my major goals is to get a nice purple bangle and want to hunt far and wide. My other options are JOJOJade, yes I have read through this thread about the fishy pricing, or some English speaking livestream that I don’t know about.
> I would rather pay all my money to the bangle seller but I know I have to give my agent a cut and I have to feel like i can trust my agent. So far I have been hitting dead ends with several other shops although Ling at Jadeite Room has her eye out.




You can also check with Barbara Shimoda of jadegemhunter.com. She does special requests too.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

CraveJade said:


> So, has anyone tried shopping on Taobao with an agent? I am toying with the idea as one of my major goals is to get a nice purple bangle and want to hunt far and wide. My other options are JOJOJade, yes I have read through this thread about the fishy pricing, or some English speaking livestream that I don’t know about.
> I would rather pay all my money to the bangle seller but I know I have to give my agent a cut and I have to feel like i can trust my agent. So far I have been hitting dead ends with several other shops although Ling at Jadeite Room has her eye out.


Haven't tried Taobao mostly cause they don't seem to ship internationally and if a specific seller does do international shipping, I'll probably have to shell out alot of cash for that alone. Additionally cause my Chinese seriously needs major improving should I try to navigate in there lol. Also if you really are ok with shelling out some money for a bangle and don't mind an agent getting a cut, then you could stick to JOJOJade and contact them on what you're looking for.


----------



## CraveJade

AJadecent Angle said:


> Haven't tried Taobao mostly cause they don't seem to ship internationally and if a specific seller does do international shipping, I'll probably have to shell out alot of cash for that alone. Additionally cause my Chinese seriously needs major improving should I try to navigate in there lol. Also if you really are ok with shelling out some money for a bangle and don't mind an agent getting a cut, then you could stick to JOJOJade and contact them on what you're looking for.


Well I have actually tried JOJO but no replies to my emails. I know there is Kathy Jade but i have some trouble navigating the site itself.


----------



## CraveJade

Truthfully in looking for my bangle, thanks to you guys, I now know the reputable places to start and can keep my eye on the sites if something good pops up, not in any hurry.


----------



## Jadegirl

CraveJade said:


> ...after YingYu Jade took me for an embarrassing sum of money...




PLEASE, PEOPLE DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THIS WOMAN!  NO, NOT EVER. Her name is Kathleen Knoderer, and she is patently dishonest.  I know a collector here in USA that still does not have her money back, after returning a treated bangle to her, with a demand from Ying Yu Jade that the customer "hand over" the original copy of a GIA report (ordered and paid for by the customer) that clearly states the bangle is treated.

She is in business for two reasons: To buy all the jade she wants in spite of a husband who is tight with money, and to write off all of her travel expenses.

Read her blogs, "Jade Blogger".  She doesn't even try to hide what she is doing.  Then, find a reputable seller that isn't one of her many "jade seller" accounts.  She has three of them, at least.

I am so sorry you had this experience with her.


----------



## Marie-Mao

Hello, I looked at all 30 pages and didn’t see anything about GjewelsCo
I was looking at a bangle on there. I have never payed so much for a bangle so it makes me worried… what do you guys think??






						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				




I love the bright green, but I don’t want to pay that much for Colour treated or not grade A


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Marie-Mao said:


> Hello, I looked at all 30 pages and didn’t see anything about GjewelsCo
> I was looking at a bangle on there. I have never payed so much for a bangle so it makes me worried… what do you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bright green, but I don’t want to pay that much for Colour treated or not grade A


It looks natural although I recommend asking for more pictures off professional photography and indoor lighting/near window lighting. Personally I think it's overpriced especially for it's total weight as I've gotten pieces similar to this that is certainly under $1k. If you're still adamant in getting this piece, please ask if they have a cert or if you can pay for one, and do read their refunds and returns policy thoroughly at the bottom of their Etsy page just for you sake.


----------



## Marie-Mao

She said it comes with a certificate from PNJ lab. Where could I find one that is bright green like this that’s less expensive? My size is hard to find, I wear 50mm but willing to go up to 51mm because with age, I find it’s harder to get the bangles on, I’m not bigger… just more sensitive to pain


----------



## ninax

There’s something iffy about pnj lab certs…I feel like sometimes even though the piece looks like it may be dyed or something but the pnj cert will say type a/natural color…


----------



## Marie-Mao

Ok thank you for telling me!!!  I want a bright green bangle but can’t find a good place that’s affordable lol


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Marie-Mao said:


> Ok thank you for telling me!!!  I want a bright green bangle but can’t find a good place that’s affordable lol


Try asking the following sellers: matsalice, Barbara and Dori Shimoda of JadeGemHunter, Ultimate Jadeite, JadeiteRoom (only if you're ok with her offering a small discount for her items, and are fully aware of some discrepancies she's done in the past).
Hope this helps!


----------



## Marie-Mao

Thank you for the good sellers! I found a bangle I like on ´Ultimate Jadeite ´. I looked also at Jade Gem Hunters ‘ and I like them but how to I shop?? I can’t find their bangles with size and price on their Facebook or website. Maybe their website is not working at the moment?? Thank you


----------



## ninax

Marie-Mao said:


> Thank you for the good sellers! I found a bangle I like on ´Ultimate Jadeite ´. I looked also at Jade Gem Hunters ‘ and I like them but how to I shop?? I can’t find their bangles with size and price on their Facebook or website. Maybe their website is not working at the moment?? Thank you


Jadegemhunters are sort of like personal shoppers! You just send them an email and let them know what you are looking for and your budget, and they will go to the jade markets and try to find something for you


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Marie-Mao said:


> Thank you for the good sellers! I found a bangle I like on ´Ultimate Jadeite ´. I looked also at Jade Gem Hunters ‘ and I like them but how to I shop?? I can’t find their bangles with size and price on their Facebook or website. Maybe their website is not working at the moment?? Thank you


As ninax said, you basically shoot them an email or message them on Facebook or Instagram and that's where it all goes, just be sure to give them your budget, preference, size, etc. so they can hone in and give you an assortment of images and videos for you to view.
And no problem! Best of luck on getting your green bangle.


----------



## Marie-Mao

I found a seller that is in my area  Québec, Canada: ´ All about jade Canada’ , but her prices are so low that Im Not sure if I trust it’s grade A… too bad because she’s so near I could have went to see the bangles in person to chose


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Marie-Mao said:


> I found a seller that is in my area  Québec, Canada: ´ All about jade Canada’ , but her prices are so low that Im Not sure if I trust it’s grade A… too bad because she’s so near I could have went to see the bangles in person to chose


Oh I know that seller! Not by person of course but I've always stalked their etsy for a good reason, they're affordable but have tons of bangles you can choose from. Pretty on point prices for the bangle qualities as well! Doesn't hurt to try and ask/meet up.


----------



## Marie-Mao

But do you think it’s grade A?? I don’t think I’m experienced enough to know if it’s grade A or not by looking at it, I just thought at that price point it couldn’t be. But if you think it’s grade A but just not high quality because of ex: hair line cracks and stuff, I would still buy it. So maybe I’ll look at her bangles again.


----------



## ninax

Marie-Mao said:


> But do you think it’s grade A?? I don’t think I’m experienced enough to know if it’s grade A or not by looking at it, I just thought at that price point it couldn’t be. But if you think it’s grade A but just not high quality because of ex: hair line cracks and stuff, I would still buy it. So maybe I’ll look at her bangles again.


I can vouch for Amanda (allaboutjadecanada) I’ve bought a lot from her! Her jade is definitely grade A, but only quality is not very high (cracks, no translucency, irregular shape etc) but she’s very honest and kind, just ask her for more pictures and videos!


----------



## CraveJade

Marie-Mao said:


> Hello, I looked at all 30 pages and didn’t see anything about GjewelsCo
> I was looking at a bangle on there. I have never payed so much for a bangle so it makes me worried… what do you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bright green, but I don’t want to pay that much for Colour treated or not grade A


Have you looked in to Little Jadeite House? You would have better luck with Ultimate Jade’s pricing but often they are that way for being a little more cosmetically flawed but store owner sayes bangle integrity not lost. Her great ones are unnecessarily pricey. Ljh starts at a higher price point but bangles look better.


----------



## CraveJade

Not much has been said here about Lihong. Any thoughts on them?


----------



## BebopOnBlades

I was directed here to scroll through and help me do a bit more diligent homework on reputable sellers after I quickly snapped up two likely-treated jade bangles. I've always admired jade but hadn't done any studying on it, so I just jumped before looking. I'm sure I'll enjoy the bangles I bought for what they are, but I'm still very interested in owning an untreated piece. 

I haven't seen mats_alice mentioned since April of 2021 in here and am wondering if they're still considered to be a good, reliable/trustworthy dealer of grade A untreated jadeite? I have my eye on a few of their beautiful pieces, but I'm trying to not act quite as impulsively as I did with the other two.... Thanks in advance!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

BebopOnBlades said:


> I was directed here to scroll through and help me do a bit more diligent homework on reputable sellers after I quickly snapped up two likely-treated jade bangles. I've always admired jade but hadn't done any studying on it, so I just jumped before looking. I'm sure I'll enjoy the bangles I bought for what they are, but I'm still very interested in owning an untreated piece.
> 
> I haven't seen mats_alice mentioned since April of 2021 in here and am wondering if they're still considered to be a good, reliable/trustworthy dealer of grade A untreated jadeite? I have my eye on a few of their beautiful pieces, but I'm trying to not act quite as impulsively as I did with the other two.... Thanks in advance!


Hey! I still stop by mats_alice and look at her latest items, but I definitely trust her with selling natural bangles that aren't treated (since I've bought from her multiple times during 2020-2021   )


----------



## BebopOnBlades

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey! I still stop by mats_alice and look at her latest items, but I definitely trust her with selling natural bangles that aren't treated (since I've bought from her multiple times during 2020-2021   )


Thank you for weighing in! I took a chance on a couple bangles, because really, it looked like everything going on there today (quality+pricing) still aligned with what was being said in the past. They arrive in a couple days, and to say I'm excited is a gross understatement! 

Anyway, big thanks to this thread for all the resources. I truly learned so much!


----------



## LillyL

Anyone do business with GradejadeByMel on Etsy?  How was your experience?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

LillyL said:


> Anyone do business with GradejadeByMel on Etsy?  How was your experience?


Yep, someone has a long time ago actually. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/page-14
One poster didn't have the best of experience due to a mixup as the seller seems to be a middleman seller similar to those jade broadcasters that shows off pieces of jade jewelries/carvings available for the day. Additionally the poster said that the piece they received wasn't jade, whether it be something else that is a jade misnomer OR it's treated jade I'm not sure. Although another seller from another forum (that's abbreviated as PS) also bought from them in 2020 and has had a pleasant experience with them.
So I personally think they're legit, just expect some issues with consistency and maybe tread with caution?


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Alright, mats_alice (eBay) update for *2022*! I bought two bangles from Alice. They shipped very quickly and arrived well-packaged and secure. These are my first bangles, and I was sure I'd have to return them for a larger size (turned out not to be the case), and Alice was very kind and willing to accommodate me. Alice is very upfront about natural flaws and includes many photos of the bangles to show as much detail as possible. I found the pieces to be very accurate to their photos and descriptions (of course, they look even better in person), and the pricing was very fair in my newbie opinion.

In summary, I'd confidently recommend mats_alice as a source of affordable jade advertised with honesty regarding flaws and qualities.


----------



## escamillo

BebopOnBlades said:


> In summary, I'd confidently recommend mats_alice as a source of affordable jade advertised with honesty regarding flaws and qualities.


Seconded. I purchased some earrings from her recently and they were just as advertised.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

I have a positive experience with Ultimate Jadeite to toss onto the many others that have been mentioned here. Communication was excellent and prompt, photos were great quality, descriptions were very detailed, and the international shipping blew my mind by how quick it was!


----------



## gemjadelover

Sharing my shopping experiences 

I had good experiences with Ultimate Jadeite too. Pictures and descriptions are detailed and true to actual item received. 

Yok dee - very pleasant and friendly, pictures as per described. Bangles collections are limited but they have nice accesories items. Bought pendants and earrings.

Li-hong - I purchased physically from their shop, very professional and also educated me the different qualities of jadeite. They have wide collections of items in the shop, Low to high end. Detailed explanation for the items purchased.

Little jadeite house - i did not have a good purchase experience  as the stone lines are not stated and picture colour have some variations from actual piece. And their prices are getting more expensive.

Just my sharing. Happy shopping ☺️


----------



## gabz

I see jade bracelets often for about $90-100 cdn. Is this real jade? Maybe jadeite?


----------



## Junkenpo

gabz said:


> I see jade bracelets often for about $90-100 cdn. Is this real jade? Maybe jadeite?


Hi gabz!  What seller are you looking at that has these prices?  Depending on if the jade is treated/untreated and what the color/translucency/quality of the item is, it is definitely possible to find bangles at that price.  However, at that price, bangles are likely to have low translucency (opaque), muddier colors, and may be lower in quality.... more stone lines, bigger grains or pores, etc. Kind of like this. I like opaque bangles, so that's not an issue for me. 

If the price is low but the quality looks high, then the likelihood goes up of it being treated.  Some folks don't mind wearing treated bangles, but treatments often lower the resiliency of the bangle to bumps, the color may change over time, and some are concerned about the chemicals used in treatments leaching into the skin.   It is also possible that the stone might not be jadeite or nephrite, but is instead a similar-looking stone such as soapstone, serpentine, or agate.


----------



## gemjadelover

Hi, has any one bought from jade story? They seems to have nice stuff in their IG. Not sure if they are related to little jadeite house as their items and posting looks so alike.


----------



## Beverly

New Singapore-based seller that sells these GORGEOUS pieces.. I saw a few in real life. 
https://www.instagram.com/tealandolive or https://www.tealandolive.com


----------



## Alex B

Hello! This is my first time posting. I have bought from Ultimate Jadeite before. However, I want a bangle that has a finer grain. I found a gorgeous one within my price range, but I’m worried about it’s legitimacy. The seller has assured me it’s grade A, untreated. It’s an Etsy seller by the name of GradeAJadeBangle, but in messages her name is Tara. She is a seller from Australia. She showed me a certificate and closer pictures (all attached) but the certificate looks a little sketchy? Some English words are misspelled as can be seen, but I saw reviews and everyone seemed happy. It’s just such a pretty bangle with a fair price. Has anyone bought from her before? Thanks


----------

